# An alle die seit Stunden auf Ihre Bestätigungsmail des Codes warten



## Markon78 (9. September 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen,

nach ca. 14 Stunden warten auf eine Bestätigungsmail bin ich auf einen kleinen Trick gestossen welcher mir innerhalb von 10 Minuten 
die Bestätigungsmail zur Codeeingabe geliefert hat:
Eigentlich ganz einfach, aber den Code einfach so oft abschicken bis man die Mail hat!
Also einfach Copy+Paste spammen wenn man so will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich hatte die Mail nach der 8ten Eingabe
im Postfach liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Im anderen Forum, wo dieser Trick gepostet wurde (vom Moderator bestätigt) habens mittlerweile schon viele
Leute geschafft mit dieser Methode!

Hoffe es hilft euch auch!

mfg
Markon


----------



## etmundi (9. September 2008)

Der sogenannt 10er Trick wurde schon oft gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. September 2008)

Schön mal einen sinvollen Kommentar zwischen dem ganzen Geflame zu lesen =)
Need more Posters like Markon.

(Und bin gespannt, wann der erste Hirni - Einmalposter hier reinkommt, um seinen verbalen Müll abzuladen)

Etmundi, lieber einen Hilfreichen Trick doppelposten, als 2000 GOA Bashes, die genau niemandem Helfen.


----------



## Scythe86 (9. September 2008)

Wenn das jetzt jeder macht ist 414 in Kürze wieder da, aber...Es hat soeben geklappt und er patcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den Tip, es hilft offenbar wirklich!

EDIT: 3x einschicken hintereinander hat übrigens bei mir gelangt...Parallel das E-Mail-Konto aktualisiert und siehe da, es läuft.


----------



## Aico (9. September 2008)

Dumm das ich jetzt keine zeit hab-.- Trotzdem danke^^

Schônen tag euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skela (9. September 2008)

Ja, das klappt tatsächlich. Konnte heute Morgen schon 15 Minuten spielen ehe ich zur Arbeit mußte.
Eigentlich ein weiteres Armutszeugnis das das so klappt. Vor allem weil die auf der Seite genau vor dem Spammen warnen... Aber nach 12 h warten auf die Mail war mir das auch irgendwann egal.


----------



## Klark (9. September 2008)

das hätte ich mal besser früher wissen sollen xD um 16 30 code abgeschickt um 22 30 email bekommen jetzt bin ich schon am patchen 90% dann 2 chars erstellen und zur arbeit gehen


----------



## Brontos (9. September 2008)

Lol das geht echt und ich hab gestern solang gewartet^^
Spam 4 live^^


----------



## Markon78 (9. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Der sogenannt 10er Trick wurde schon oft gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut mir leid, aber das hab ich nicht gesehen... aber wie Sorzzara bereits geschrieben hat, is es teilweise net so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Zolthai (9. September 2008)

Moin Moin,

habe gerade noch EINmal den Key eingegeben (ohne Spam), scheint so als ob es jetzt klappt.
K.A. was mit den Anfragen von gestern ist.


----------



## Skathloc (9. September 2008)

Das sowas funktioniert ist echt ein Armutszeugnis. Die Anfragen sollten doch fairerweise in der Reihenfolge in der sie eintreffen bearbeitet werden, und nicht nach dem Prinzip: Wer nervt darft spielen, die ander leider nicht.


----------



## done (9. September 2008)

Danke Markon78!

So hat es bei mir jetzt nach ca. 5-7 Versuchen auch geklappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (9. September 2008)

ich habe den code auch das erste mal um 17 uhr eingegeben, als ich denn abends von dieser spammethode laß, wollte ich das shcon ausprobeiren, ich habs allerdings nur einmal getan, da j auf der seite selbst freundlich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man es nicht tun solle. bin eben ein liebes mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie dem auch sei, gerade in mein postfach geschaut, da steht dass ich seit 6:30 die bestätigungsmail habe. selbst wenns die antwort von der abendlichen codeeingabe war, war schon recht lange :/ *gähn*


----------



## exeleron (9. September 2008)

ich hab ne ganz andere mail als ihr alle in der es heis das ich für die beta aktiviert bin ganz ohne iwelche links und kann jetz auch spieln *freu*


----------



## Brontos (9. September 2008)

Also man musste schon viele Hürden meistern eher man die Open Beta oder den Patch Ladebildschirm zu Gesicht bekommt (414^^)


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2008)

Wuhu - nachdem ich seit gestern Nachmittag vergeblich wartete hat das Spammen nun funktioniert. Eigentlich nur ein weiterer Nachweis der Fähigkeiten des GOA-Teams, wenn solche Möglichkeiten bestehen - aber egal: Ich bin drin!


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (9. September 2008)

exeleron schrieb:


> ich hab ne ganz andere mail als ihr alle in der es heis das ich für die beta aktiviert bin ganz ohne iwelche links und kann jetz auch spieln *freu*




...bei mir waren auch keine links drinne o.O


----------



## mphtom (9. September 2008)

es geht tatsächlich mitm spammen

haha

trotzdem nicht vergessen: es ist umsonst. es ist eine vorschau. es ist eine beta.

nicht ärgern!


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber das hab ich nicht gesehen... aber wie Sorzzara bereits geschrieben hat, is es teilweise net so einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Besser einmal mehr als diese ganzen Whinetreads. 
Und ich hätts eigentlich nicht geglaubt, aber omg es funzt....
Vielen Dank fürs nochmal drauf aufmerksam machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patcher läuft also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exeleron (9. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ...bei mir waren auch keine links drinne o.O


gehts den bei dir mitm patchen ?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

Genau durch so eine Scheisse wird das System lahmgelegt das läuft ja eh nicht richtig! Aber erstellt ruhig noch mehr Datenmüll....


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2008)

Meine Theorie dazu ist, dass sie das Kampfsystem als Sperre für den "Flaschenhals" eingebaut haben:

E-Mail1 incoming
Avoid!
E-Mail2 incoming
Parry!
E-Mail3 incoming
Critical fail!
E-Mail4 incoming
Hits for registration of beta-key!


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (9. September 2008)

exeleron schrieb:


> gehts den bei dir mitm patchen ?




also bis jetzt ganz gut, ich bin ja ganz erstaunt dass es mal auf anhieb klappt *witzel*


----------



## exeleron (9. September 2008)

hab da ne theorie hab mich ers gestern abend registriert und mich nich wie die geier sofort draufgestürzt habe. kurz danach kam das mit dem error link in der e-mail. evtl sind wir der beginn der welle der funzenden mails^^


----------



## Rewur (9. September 2008)

jo hat funktioniert nach dem dritten mal 
ich finds echt schlimm das sie es nicht mal nur die schon registrierten fehlerfrei hinbekommen 
das hät ja dann niemals mit allen geklappt


----------



## gjove (9. September 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich....ich hab das jetzt 7 Mal gemacht.....UND hab ne Mail im Postfach.

Irgendwie kann das doch nicht angehen, und ich zweifel an der Kompetenz von GOA. Hoffentlich kriegen die bis zum Headstart nochmal nen Einlauf von Mythic. Mein Cousin in Amerika hat nämlich mal 0 Probleme....


----------



## HurricaneX (9. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Meine Theorie dazu ist, dass sie das Kampfsystem als Sperre für den "Flaschenhals" eingebaut haben:
> 
> E-Mail1 incoming
> Avoid!
> ...


also wenn du mich fragst ist, diese neue seite eh nur ein abflußrohr. der user bekommt das "ok hat geklappt"-zeichen, damit er nciht die ganze zeit F5 drückt und die seite weiter belastet. passieren tut aber NIX!

die wollen damit eh nur die wogen glätten. das heir das "gesspamme" funktioniert ist für mich ein weiterer hinweis darauf, weil es wqahrscheinlich so ist das man bei einem der 10 versuche halt gerade einen"slot" bekommt bei der registrierung!!!


----------



## Leichenlager07 (9. September 2008)

nach dem ich auch über 12 stunden auf meine mail gewartet hab, hab ich auch 10 weitere versuche gestartet, alles was ankam waren 2 mails wegen ner falschen pw eingabe oder sowas, von den anderen is keine spur. auch nich im spam ordner. *cry*


----------



## Wolfen12 (9. September 2008)

ehm unglaublich aber es hat geklappt. patche gerade

*fassungslos kaffee kochen geht*


----------



## Zodiak (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab es jetzt ca. 11-12 mal gemacht und hab nichts im Postfach... Und ich hab das gestern 1mal um ca 16:15Uhr gemacht...


----------



## HurricaneX (9. September 2008)

Zodiak schrieb:


> Also ich hab es jetzt ca. 11-12 mal gemacht und hab nichts im Postfach... Und ich hab das gestern 1mal um ca 16:15Uhr gemacht...


same here


----------



## Wolfen12 (9. September 2008)

Zodiak schrieb:


> Also ich hab es jetzt ca. 11-12 mal gemacht und hab nichts im Postfach... Und ich hab das gestern 1mal um ca 16:15Uhr gemacht...



Hm, hat bei mir nach 4-5 Versuchen geklappt, dauerte vielleicht 10 Min. 

Warum klappt so ein Blödsinn, wird mir nicht so ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (9. September 2008)

naja.. gestern abend einmal den key eigegeben um 18 uhr....
und heute morgen aufgestanden ... und zack erfolgreich im briefkasten...
also keine ahnung was ihr da habt,
*einmal den key + daten richtig eingeben >> 100 mal falsch eingeben*


----------



## HurricaneX (9. September 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
hat geklappt..15 mins lang probiert

es ist so wei ich sagte, est einfach random LUCK ob eure registrierung durchkommt!!!!
__________________________

Hallo XXXXXXX,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Zodiak (9. September 2008)

Ich verstehs auch nicht. Ich finde es einfach nur schade. Eigentlich sollte mich das nich stören aber das tut es irgendwie doch...


----------



## Celdorena (9. September 2008)

hm bei gehts  nicht mit dem mehrmaligem verschicken, das dann die mail kommt O.o  naja vielleicht tut sich noch im verlauf des tages was....


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

wie lange habt ihr mit dem trick auf die mail gewartet weil ich habs so gamcht vor ein paar minuten und hab noch nichts bekommen


----------



## pumba_a (9. September 2008)

Eben, 4-5 mal spamed und es hat geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nu am patchen. YEAH!


----------



## Nocitu (9. September 2008)

irgendwie glaub ich deren server nach dem FILO (first in - last out) prinzip arbeiten

goa es is echt eine traurige leistung


----------



## PhoenixM (9. September 2008)

jo hat schon nach den 2ten mal geklapt^^

aber kommt einer von euch auf den servern drauf???


----------



## olmatt (9. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bis eben dachte ich noch "Man sind das viele Leute, die sich hier einen großen Spass machen"

Ich hatte mir ein Limit von 10 gesetzt damit ich nicht den ganzen vormittag hier meine Daten eingeben muss, aber nach dem 6ten Mal kam wirklich eine erfolgsmail, und 3 Minuten später sogar eine Fehlermail. Nun bin ich mal gespannt, wann die anderen Fehlermails eintrudeln.

Ich frage mich nur, warum GOA immer ein eigenes Süppchen in Flash kochen muss, und nicht erprobte HTML Formulare nimmt. Desweiteren ist die Informationspolitik unproffessionell. Ich überlege ernsthaft (und das innerhalb meiner Gilde mit ca. 100 aktiven Spielern) ob wir das Spiel in Europe in die Tonne treten und auf US Servern spielen, wo wir schon damals DAOC gespielt haben.

Nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das nächsten Samstag laufen wird. Ich hoffe für GOA, das die CE und PreOrder Beta-Keys sich von den Verlosungskeys unterscheiden und kein weiterer Key benötigt wird, ansonsten könnte es am Wochenende weitere Entäuschungen geben.


----------



## HurricaneX (9. September 2008)

FÜR ALLE DIE MEHR DETAILS WOLLEN!!

Ich habe um 8:37  Uhr angefangen zu spammen, bis 8:52 Uhr.

Ich habe imemr per copy + paste die daten reingehackt und dann in dem anderen TAP vom Brwoser auf meine Web.de email F5 geamacht.

Im Postfach steht die Email von GOA mit eienr Zeitangabe von 08:46 Uhr. gesehen habe ich sie trotdzem erst um 8:52 Uhr.

Ich habe gerde ienn Freund angerufen, der sich für mich eingeloggt hat. Gepatcht hatte ich schon, da mir dieser Freund gestern abend seine daten gegeben hat. mein Login geht!!! Ob der Patcher geht für diejenigen die noch NICHT gepatcht haben weiß ich nicht!

Ich tippe ganz stark darauf, daß man das GLÜCK haben muss einen Slot für die registrierung zu bekommen. Nach dem Motto "wir haben 10 Slots pro minute, wer die LUCKY numer trifft wird registriert"!!!

hier die Email
_____

Hallo XXXXXX,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

_________________

GET READY 2 SPAM

GOOD LUCK!!

PS: diese verlogenen wixer..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

olmatt schrieb:


> Nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das nächsten Samstag laufen wird.


Das wird noch schlechter als jetzt - wenn jeder Vollpfosten die Methode probiert, die Fehlversuch bleiben ja in der Datenbank und werden abgearbeitet!


----------



## cynir (9. September 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen 5x gespammt, dann kam die Mail, ist jetzt 10 mins her, Patcher behauptet immer noch Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, mal sehen, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

ES GEHHHT 

musste zwar über 20 mal das zeug ausfüllen aber es geht


----------



## Skullzigg (9. September 2008)

muss man sich dann dafür immer ne neue mail machen oder kann man das auf die gleiche packen ?


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Ahhhhhh, gefühlte eine million mal ausgefüllt und immer noch nix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

jetzt geht der scheiss patcher nicht


----------



## PhoenixM (9. September 2008)

aber kommt auch einer von euch auf ein server zum spielen drauf???

kann bei mir auswählen aber macht dan nix weiter als laden:'(


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

und jetzt geht auch der wunderbare patcher


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

Na klasse - auf der Websete steht extra, dass man den Key NICHT mehrfach aktivieren soll...aber was man tun soll, wenn die Aktivierung 15 Stunden her ist und keine Mail angekommen, das steht da nicht *lol*


----------



## HurricaneX (9. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Na klasse - auf der Websete steht extra, dass man den Key NICHT mehrfach aktivieren soll...aber was man tun soll, wenn die Aktivierung 15 Stunden her ist und keine Mail angekommen, das steht da nicht *lol*


wie gesagt, die wollen einfach den ansturm reduzieren, oder sie sind so blöde, daß sies selber net blicken, daß es nur auf gut glück funktioniert..sind imemrhin franzosen


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

ich drehe durch jetzt hab ich den scheiss patch runtergeladen will ins spiel und es kommt ne verdammte fehlermeldung ich soll das spiel neu instlieren hatte das jemand von euch auch scho ?


----------



## Kabak (9. September 2008)

Ich hab 40 Stunden darauf gewartet, dass ich zocken kann aber gestern war es endlich soweit.

Drück euch allen die Daumen ich fühle mit euch =)


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

KURZE FRAGE:

kann mein Login und Passwort doch selber wählen oder?
Hab grad ne E-Mail bekommen in der steht Login oder Passwort wäre falsch


----------



## Softi (9. September 2008)

ich hab ein ganz anderes problem,

ich hab die bestätigungs email von der acc erstellung, mit der Aktivierungs-URL.
Aber diese Aktivierungs URL kann ich nich tklicken:* Immer Fehler 303*


Ohne Aktivierten Acc kann ich mir auch sparen meinen Beta Key einzugeben, das hab ich gestern versucht und wurde nciht angenommen, wohl weil Acc noch nicht aktiviert ist.

=(


Jemand einen Tip ?


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

bei mir gehts nicht weil der key den ich eingegeben habe angeblich falsch ist


----------



## Fedeykeen (9. September 2008)

Ich habe es jetzt auch mal mit der Spamm Metode versucht, hat auch gut geklappt. Hab prommt eine Mail bekommen, allerdings mit der Medlung das ich doch bitte mein Passwort und mein Login überprüfen soll (ja ich hab nen War Account vor Tagen erstellt).
Mehrmals mit meinen Daten versucht und einloggen kann man nicht um es zu überprüfen, falls man sich doch beim aufschreiben vertippt hat oder so. o_0


----------



## Stecha20 (9. September 2008)

hey leute vielen dank für den Tipp bei mir hats geklappt hab es paar ma eingegeben und geschickt und dann auch einma 3 ma gleichzeitig und nach kurzer zeit hab ich die email erhalten!!!!! vielen dank nochma für den SPAM TIPP^^ sau geil

mfg


----------



## Sethek (9. September 2008)

gestern um 17:00 code eingegeben.
Heut abend 23:00 - keine e-mail - code eingegeben
Nach dem Aufwachen mit Kaffee in der Hand emails geprüft...nix.

Kann wohl net sein, im Forum gesucht, gelesen "spammt einfach", erster Bluthochdruck beim Gedanken an gewisse Franzosen, 30 Minuten und ca. 60 Anfragen abgeschickt, jetzt seh ich ein drehendes rad wie gestern (nach der letzten code-abschick-Aktion) - und ja, noch immer keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Ich dachte der Account wäre mit E-Mail, Login, Passwort und Code eingabe erledigt... wo muss ich denn da hin?

Pls Help


----------



## Markon78 (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Account wäre mit E-Mail, Login, Passwort und Code eingabe erledigt... wo muss ich denn da hin?
> 
> Pls Help



Hallo Gringo .. du musst zuerst einen Account registrieren (Email + PW), aber dies wird erst morgen wieder verfügbar sein.
Steht zumindest im andern Forum so

mfg


----------



## BamBam84 (9. September 2008)

Also ich habs getestet 3x Code gepammt und es hat geklappt nur mein problem ist ich habe vergessen wie mein login lautet also ich weiß net obs nun am wassword liegt oder am login selber und solang wie der login auf der seite net geht kann ich auch net rausfinden woran es liegt schade eigendlich aber der trick mit dem spammen funzt ^^ was will man mehr


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Hallo Gringo .. du musst zuerst einen Account registrieren (Email + PW), aber dies wird erst morgen wieder verfügbar sein.
> Steht zumindest im andern Forum so
> 
> mfg



Oha, also erst Account erstellen, dann erst auf diese Codeeingabeseite gehen und dann meine Emailaddr usw incl Code eintipseln. Das muss man erst mal wissen. Ich dachte echt der Account wäre damit erstellt. Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt durch meine tausende Versuche nicht meinen Code ungültig gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

also ich mach das echt scho 8 9 mal aber noch nixbekommen Oo


----------



## Sethek (9. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> also ich mach das echt scho 8 9 mal aber noch nixbekommen Oo



Nach dem nunmehr 71. mal hats funktioniert.
Er patched! Ergo, machs wie alle, scheiß - mit Verlaub - auf die, die fair anmelden wollten, nutz die Unfähigkeit GOAs, einen listenabgleich mit bereits geposteden keys durchzuführen und spam weiter.

Es hilft.


----------



## zergerus (9. September 2008)

"Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR" ... und nu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Mein Account ist angeblich für die Beta jetzt freigeschaltet, aber was hat dieser Textauszug zusagen?


----------



## skazi# (9. September 2008)

also bei mir gings gestern au beim spamen net
aber heut morgen um 8 hab ich nommel 5 nacheinander losgeschickt und 3mins später war die mail da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*
endlich WARRRRGGHHHH

414 du bist gebannt!!


----------



## skazi# (9. September 2008)

kann mir jmd sagen ob die server am laufen sind??
bin zuhause grad noch am patchen und sitz hier in der arbeit und langweile mich zu tode !!!! xD


----------



## Riao (9. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht glauben das es geht, wenn man sienen Key spammt
 aber nach 10-20 Versuchen:


> Hallo Riao,
> 
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Soilent (9. September 2008)

Bis eben habe ich alle gehasst, die den Registrierungsserver vollmüllen ! Nun habe ich mich hinreissen und habe, nach dem ersten Mal gestern um 16.15, den Key 4 mal neu checken lassen. Und gerade habe ich die Mail im Postfach. Sachen gibts...mal sehen wie es nun weiter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venkman (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es funktioniert tatsächlich!
Habe meine G15 mal glühen lassen und nach c.a. 10 Min war die Mail da.

"Kopfschüttelnd Kaffe kochen geh" ...


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

hmm hab jetzt nochmal gespamt mit derm richtigen key warte jetzt schon relativ lange auf den key also bei meiner ersten spam aktion war der key sofort da


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

10:03 - 8x gespammt, wartern auf die Mail...


----------



## Leonric (9. September 2008)

Gestern 16.20 erste Reg bist heute 9.40uhr nix bekommen.

eben 7mal eingegeben ,nach 10 min Mail bekommen. 

Sachen gibt es die dürfte es eigentlich nicht geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaijinsan (9. September 2008)

Auf zum fröhlichen Spammen.
Ich verstehe zwar, dass der Server dazu nur noch mehr belastet wird, aber ist mir jetzt auch egal.

Der Tipp mit der G15 war gut. Hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, dass ich die dafür auch her nehmen kann.....jetzt gehts im 10-Sekunden-Takt....


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

Na toll und unsereins tippt sich die Finger wund ^^


----------



## Jörmungand (9. September 2008)

hilfe!!

ich hab die mail bekommen, hab gepached, und jetzt, wenn ich auf "Spielen" klicke, dann kommt folgende meldung:

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."

also was jetzt?
einfach WAR nochmal mit dem setup installieren oder was?


----------



## Blup991 (9. September 2008)

hm hab die email bekommen komme aber beim einloggen nicht weiter
da steht immer nur " authentication falled. please re-enter your login credentials."
kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## MarlyundMarly (9. September 2008)

> Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."



probier mal direct x noch mal neu zu installieren


----------



## Tredoc (9. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> hilfe!!
> 
> ich hab die mail bekommen, hab gepached, und jetzt, wenn ich auf "Spielen" klicke, dann kommt folgende meldung:
> 
> ...



Installiere mal directX neu


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

ehj das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht habe gerade etwa 25 mal gespamt und hab keine email bekommen nix


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> ehj das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht habe gerade etwa 25 mal gespamt und hab keine email bekommen nix




Japp bei mir auch, scheint wohl vorbei zu sein der Trick !


----------



## Jörmungand (9. September 2008)

Tredoc schrieb:


> Installiere mal directX neu



ok danke werd ich versuchen..

edit, was passiert ist


----------



## Lohe666 (9. September 2008)

oha , ich hab ne mail von goa

nach *normalem* mailspam passierte nix , war schon wieder sehr gefrustet ..doch dann hab ich meinen persönlichen BETA-Stresstest geändert udn siehe da es hat geklappt.

methode: 10 tabs öffnen und in aller ruhe ausfüllen und dann alle zusammen innerhalb von 10 sec rausjagen


achja Open Beta = stresstest für Gameserver , kein stresstest für mail/regserver ( ausser man erfindet das rad neu und das scheint bei Goa ja jedesmal mit der idee eines würfels zu beginnen )


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

ich auch nicht
Da stinkt echt zum Himmel...wenn man bedenkt, dass es nur noch 9 Tage bis zum offiziellen Spielstart sind - auweia!
Drücken wir mal alle Daumen, dass wenigstens bis dahin alles klappt.
Mich persönlich ärgert es natürlich sehr, denn ich hätte mir das Spiel gern mal angeschaut - so heisst es dann wohl warten auf eine spätere Triallösung, denn ich kauf ganz sicher nicht die Katze im Sack, erst recht nicht nach diesem Fiasko...


----------



## Sienna (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  viel Spaß beim testen...
ich habe nen kleines Problem mit der Beta - kann mir da jemand helfen?
Nämlich habe ich mich vor ca 1 Jahr bei dem newsletter registriert - und habe meine Login Information vergessen -.-
das Passwort habe ich mir generieren können aber da wird kein login name angezeigt und neu registrieren geht auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls jemand nen Tipp hat wäre das klasse
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

So jetzt hab ich unendlich oft, meinen Code eingegeben und noch immer habe ich keine Mail bekommen. Zu dem noch kommt der Button mit Code jetzt prüfen oder so nicht mehr -.- !! Oh man sorry aber langsam werd ich echt sauer


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

ich hab inzwischen ne email bekommen und ich kanns nicht glauben das ich echt so blöd bin und 2 mal den gleichen fehler mache beim key eingeben


----------



## xcakex (9. September 2008)

Super Tip. Danke. Es hat tatsächlich funktioniert. Nach dem sechsten mal hatte ich die Mail.

SUPER GROSSEN DANK!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robby1234 (9. September 2008)

Boah, danke Jungs hat tatsächlich geklappt. Nach 15min spammen war sie da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Schlimme wie ich finde ist nicht dass es Probleme gab, sondern was für welche.
Ich hätte alles verstanden von Server Lags, Server Crashes, Patch Problemen oder Sonstiges (war ja damals bei der WoW Beta nich anders).

Aber das es an so etwas Lächerlichen wie der E-Mail Bestätigung scheitern kann ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GOA hat sich mal wieder selbst übertroffen *golfclap*


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

lol nachdem ich goa mit meinen formularen voll gespammt habe spammen die mich antwort mails voll das mein key ungültig ist weil ich zu blöd bin den richtig einzugeben


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

10:40: 10x gespammt, warten auf die Mail... *kotzt*


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> lol nachdem ich goa mit meinen formularen voll gespammt habe spammen die mich antwort mails voll das mein key ungültig ist weil ich zu blöd bin den richtig einzugeben



Hast du denn überhaupt nen Account?
Nicht daß du munter den Key eingibst und den gleichen Fehler machst wie ich dir vorher keinen Account anzulegen.

Was immo ja nicht mal funktioniert, ist ja gesperrt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 


das heisst doch das ich eigentlich gamen kann oder


----------



## Tredoc (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei mir hat es jetzt Dank G15 auch funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielen Dank für den Tip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Im moment geht mal wieder garnix mehr, nun kommt das rad wieder und nix passiert !


----------



## Tredoc (9. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Lizenz für die offene Beta
> Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am
> ...



Das heisst Du kommst einen Schritt weiter bis zum Patcher ^^


----------



## Deveal (9. September 2008)

Jup, maselevic!
Gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan sind aber eh alles Server down -.-
Aber ist halt eine Open-Beta.
Viel Spaß bei spielen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Deveal schrieb:


> Jup, maselevic!
> Gratuliere
> 
> 
> ...




Japp und auch die Keyserver, Key kann nicht mehr gereggt werden !


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

Tredoc schrieb:


> Das heisst Du kommst einen Schritt weiter bis zum Patcher ^^


ich kann entlich ins spiel mal schauen ob auch auf nen server komme ^^


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

so hab 18 stunden gewartet habe eine e-mail bekommen wo ein fehler war...und?was ist mit den andren 30 anfragen lol ey ich komm mir so verarscht vor goa ist echt der letzte scheißhaufen


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

dat is ja alles schön und gute aber was mache ich dann wenn der mir ständig sagt das es probleme gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PW falsch etc ...das PW kann man ja leider im moment nicht ändern und ich hab nun alle meine PW'S schon durch eigenltich...dennoch geht gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

maselevic schrieb:


> ich kann entlich ins spiel mal schauen ob auch auf nen server komme ^^




Wer lesen könnte,könnte auch wissen das die server down sind und könnte auch nicht zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (9. September 2008)

Was ist denn bitte G15 ?


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte G15 ?



Ne Tastatur mit programmierbaren Makros!


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

ey mal ne sau dumme frage musste man die e-mail mit www angeben??eigentlich muss man das ja nie weils latte is aber bei goa mh


----------



## Flargh (9. September 2008)

Jungs, spammt auf jeden Fall, was das Zeug hält. Die Registrierungen, die ihr gestern abgeschickt habt, sind vermutlich im Nirvana gelandet: Kumpel hat gestern gegen 17:30 seinen Betacode für seinen alten Account eingegeben......keine Mail bislang. Dann hat er heute den GLEICHEN Betacode mit einem neueren Account (andere e-Mail) registriert (7 mal abgeschickt) und siehe da - gerade kam die Bestätigungsmail. Lässt vermuten, daß die Codeeingabe von gestern im Nichts gelandet ist, weil sonst bei den heutigen Versuchen eigentlich 'ne Mail hätte kommen müssen, daß der Code bereits verbraucht ist.

Gruß


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ey mal ne sau dumme frage musste man die e-mail mit www angeben??eigentlich muss man das ja nie weils latte is aber bei goa mh



nein muss man nicht


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

Flargh wie lange musste den der watren??ich hab vorhin 3mal mit 4 verschiedenen browsern die e-mail rausgehauen bis jetzt noch keine spur


----------



## Flargh (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> Flargh wie lange musste den der watren??ich hab vorhin 3mal mit 4 verschiedenen browsern die e-mail rausgehauen bis jetzt noch keine spur



Der hat eine Welle mit 4 Tabs gleichzeitig abgeschickt und dann nach 20 Minuten noch mal 3 hintereinander. 10 Minuten nach der letzten kam sie Mail. Schwer zu sagen, auf welche der Registrierungen hin, das Ergebnis zustande kam.


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

aktiviert

aktiviert


Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR



??????????????????


UPADTE: ER MACHT DEN RELEASE


THNX MARKO


----------



## maselevic (9. September 2008)

so ich kann spielen und bin wirklich begeistert von der grafik und den menüs und alles sieht einfach so geil aus 

sry an alle die immer no nicht spielen können und viel glück


----------



## Skathloc (9. September 2008)

Was diese bestimmten Komponenten sind weiß glaub ich keiner. Aber der Login müsste gehen, vielleicht musst du aber noch ein paar Minuten warten. Außerdem sind die Server eh gerade down.

Edit: Lese grad die Server sind wieder on


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

GOTT EY schön das es angeblich mit 4 tabs usw gleichzeitig geht wen man sie nzuspamt aber ganz erlich das is doch echt arm eine müsste ausreichen aber wies auschaut ist goa echt scheiße ich habe keinen bock mehr auf diese versager war kauf ich mir wegen des spiel aber wen die noch länger mit den goa schwuchtel zusammenarbeiten dan wird dieses spiel untergehen hoffe die suchen sich nen neuen weil der frauenferein bringt nichts


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> GOTT EY schön das es angeblich mit 4 tabs usw gleichzeitig geht wen man sie nzuspamt aber ganz erlich das is doch echt arm eine müsste ausreichen aber wies auschaut ist goa echt scheiße ich habe keinen bock mehr auf diese versager war kauf ich mir wegen des spiel aber wen die noch länger mit den goa schwuchtel zusammenarbeiten dan wird dieses spiel untergehen hoffe die suchen sich nen neuen weil der frauenferein bringt nichts




nein, arm ist deine Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Narathas (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> GOTT EY schön das es angeblich mit 4 tabs usw gleichzeitig geht wen man sie nzuspamt aber ganz erlich das is doch echt arm eine müsste ausreichen aber wies auschaut ist goa echt scheiße ich habe keinen bock mehr auf diese versager war kauf ich mir wegen des spiel aber wen die noch länger mit den goa schwuchtel zusammenarbeiten dan wird dieses spiel untergehen hoffe die suchen sich nen neuen weil der frauenferein bringt nichts


Versuch es mal mit Satzzeichen...

Warte schon seit gestern Mittag auf die Mail und hab heute noch ~15 mal den Code bestätigt -.-


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

HeHe !!

wir wollen hier jetzt nich Frauenfeindlich werden. GOA ist scheiße nach dieser Erfahrung, aber ich denke jeder soll dennen mal noch ne 2. Chance geben. Wenn die Spasstn aber daraus nix lernen das dürftest du recht haben. 

bG


----------



## Lemonskunk (9. September 2008)

öhhhhh, ist bei euch auch der Bestätigungs Buttom auf der Code-Site futsch ??!!


----------



## Aliesha (9. September 2008)

Oh man hab von meiner Sonntags Konto Regestrierung gerade die Mail erhalten nun soll ich sie bestätigen das ich das Konto auch haben möchte. Was natürlich nicht geht.
Trotzdem versucht den Key frei zu schalten mit den angegebenen Login Daten und sofort ne Mail bekommen … freu


Von wegen :

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

    (erfährt man natürlich nichts da man sich ja nicht einloggen kann)

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: *****
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: *****

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Also das Key Spammen bringt nix mehr , teilt jemand seinen Account?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (9. September 2008)

So, mittlerweile kann ich meinen Beta Code rückwärts singen, aber ne Mail hab ich immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

Dann haste was vergessen !!

Buchstabe oder Zahl


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Oh man hab von meiner Sonntags Konto Regestrierung gerade die Mail erhalten nun soll ich sie bestätigen das ich das Konto auch haben möchte. Was natürlich nicht geht.
> Trotzdem versucht den Key frei zu schalten mit den angegebenen Login Daten und sofort ne Mail bekommen … freu
> 
> 
> ...




Hatte ich vorhin auch, den Sinn kapier ich aber leider nicht dazu !


----------



## locomotion999 (9. September 2008)

"Der Chef der amerikanischen Programmierertruppe Mythic Marc Jacobs hat für diese Geschehnisse in seinem Blog keine verständnisvollen Worte  übrig: » Goa hat es versaut. Sie haben sich entschuldigt und sie arbeiten hart daran, es besser zu machen. Das ist zumindest mal ein guter Neuanfang, aber keine Entschuldigung. Weder deren Chef noch ich verteidigen das, was gestern passiert ist. Das war ein schrecklicher Tag.«"

soviel dazu,dass es nur eine beta ist...ich verstehe wirklich nicht wieso mythic noch immer mit goa zusammenarbeitet , ich kenne da ja noch so einige geschichten aus der daoc-zeit. aber naja sind wohl die billigsten...


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Oh man hab von meiner Sonntags Konto Regestrierung gerade die Mail erhalten nun soll ich sie bestätigen das ich das Konto auch haben möchte. Was natürlich nicht geht.
> Trotzdem versucht den Key frei zu schalten mit den angegebenen Login Daten und sofort ne Mail bekommen … freu
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du einen Account bei war-europe?


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

Jetzt fang ich dann an zu weinen !! Jetzt konnte eine Datei nixht geöffnet werden !!

Mann eh !! Was isn das für ein Dreck ??

bG


----------



## Depak (9. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> nach ca. 14 Stunden warten auf eine Bestätigungsmail bin ich auf einen kleinen Trick gestossen welcher mir innerhalb von 10 Minuten
> die Bestätigungsmail zur Codeeingabe geliefert hat:
> ...



und das soll wirklich helfen?


----------



## mettman1 (9. September 2008)

also ich hab mich gestern so gegen 16:30 eingeloggt und den key eingegeben. die mail kam heute nacht um 3:49 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
jetzt patcht er bei 71%.
also im nirwana sind die ganzen key sicher nicht...


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Hast du einen Account bei war-europe?




Ich ja warum????
hab das selbe Problem !


----------



## Lemonskunk (9. September 2008)

o rly ??


gestern um 16.21 gereggt, und immer noch keine drecks mail erhalten, 5erspam auch bisher erfolgslos, und nun spackt auch noch diese Code site rum ..


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

locomotion999 schrieb:


> "Der Chef der amerikanischen Programmierertruppe Mythic Marc Jacobs hat für diese Geschehnisse in seinem Blog keine verständnisvollen Worte  übrig: » Goa hat es versaut. Sie haben sich entschuldigt und sie arbeiten hart daran, es besser zu machen. Das ist zumindest mal ein guter Neuanfang, aber keine Entschuldigung. Weder deren Chef noch ich verteidigen das, was gestern passiert ist. Das war ein schrecklicher Tag.«"
> 
> soviel dazu,dass es nur eine beta ist...ich verstehe wirklich nicht wieso mythic noch immer mit goa zusammenarbeitet , ich kenne da ja noch so einige geschichten aus der daoc-zeit. aber naja sind wohl die billigsten...




Warum die immer noch zusammen arbeiten, fragen sich sehr viele.
Aber was willst du machen? auf WAR verzichten, weil die Host-Firma schlecht ist? 
ich habe nun ca. 1 Stunde gespielt und bin derart begeistert, dass ich über das geschlampe von Goa hinweg sehe.

Und ich geh mal fest davon aus, dass bei Goa Köpfe rollen werden und wenn noch etwas in der Richtung passiert, dann verlieren die die Lizenz und Mythic sucht ne neue Host-Firma.

Das würde aber bedeuten, dass sich release und was nciht alles verzögert und und und.
Also laßt uns ncioht nur über Goa herziehen, sondern hoffen das es besser wird.


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

3. Versuch mit 10 Tabs im Sekundentakt...bisher klappts nicht.
Echt ätzend...langsam werd auch ich sauer :-/


----------



## Aliesha (9. September 2008)

> Hast du einen Account bei war-europe?



nur registriert bestätigen kann man ihn ja nicht da sie es ja noch abgeschaltet haben

Hallo ****,

Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.

Euer Login: ****
Euer Nickname: *****

Bitte bewahrt Eure Zugangsdaten sorgfältig auf und behandelt sie vertraulich.

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


Denke auch es liegt daran das ich das Konto nicht bestätigen kann


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Ich ja warum????
> hab das selbe Problem !



Hatte die gleiche Meldung weil ich vergessen hatte einen Account einzurichten und jetzt ist das gesperrt.
Dachte der Acc wird mit eingabe des Keys erstellt. Falsch gedacht.

Hätte ja sein können daß du es auch keinen Account hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (9. September 2008)

Sc4nn3r schrieb:


> Dann haste was vergessen !!
> 
> Buchstabe oder Zahl



Wie? Was? Ich?

Ich glaube nicht, sonst würde der Cursornicht ins nächste Feld springen. Und nach spätestens 5 Eingaben sollte man den Code auswendig können.

Edit: Selbst WENN, der Code falsch wäre, würd das ja auch in der Mail stehen.


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

verstehe eh nicht warum ea nicht rumschreit das kartzt schließlich auch an deren ruf


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Hatte die gleiche Meldung weil ich vergessen hatte einen Account einzurichten und jetzt ist das gesperrt.
> Dachte der Acc wird mit eingabe des Keys erstellt. Falsch gedacht.
> 
> Hätte ja sein können daß du es auch keinen Account hast.
> ...




Ne hab alles richtig gemacht aber die Meldung kommt nun nicht mehr, bzw. es kommt garnix, so richtig kapiere ich das eh nicht, War Europe Account hätte man sich doch sparen können wenn man den link zum Key schon vorher gewust hätte oder sehe ich das falsch, der key ist doch nicht an War Europe gebunden , bekommen hab ich den bei Fileplay !


----------



## loeffellux (9. September 2008)

hmpf...jetzt kenne ich schon wieder eine zahlenkette auswendig...


----------



## -Janus- (9. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die die Bestätigunsgmail für ihren Key schon haben....muss ich da nochma nem Link folgen um das alles abzuschließen.....ich hab noch keine email, mein login für den Patcher funst aber trotzdem o0


----------



## silent_^- (9. September 2008)

@s4nn3r is es die datei d3dx9...
weil dann musste sie einfach hier runterladen http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....html%3Fd3dx9_34
un in den war-ordner packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann gehts normalerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Ne hab alles richtig gemacht aber die Meldung kommt nun nicht mehr, bzw. es kommt garnix, so richtig kapiere ich das eh nicht, War Europe Account hätte man sich doch sparen können wenn man den link zum Key schon vorher gewust hätte oder sehe ich das falsch, der key ist doch nicht an War Europe gebunden , bekommen hab ich den bei Fileplay !



Das ist wie bei WoW, du musstest auch erst auf Wow-europe.com nen Account einrichten, bevor du dich mit nem beta-key registrieren konntest wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

@ silent

thnx !!


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei WoW, du musstest auch erst auf Wow-europe.com nen Account einrichten, bevor du dich mit nem beta-key registrieren konntest wenn ich mich recht erinnere...




Ahja, naja jedenfalls hab ich mich bei War Europe nen Account gemacht daraufhin den Key Account der bis jezt nach 25 Mails nicht bestätigt wurde bzw. einmal als konnte nicht registriert werden gemeldet wurde, hach is dasn deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Ahja, naja jedenfalls hab ich mich bei War Europe nen Account gemacht daraufhin den Key Account der bis jezt nach 25 Mails nicht bestätigt wurde bzw. einmal als konnte nicht registriert werden gemeldet wurde, hach is dasn deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ich kenn nur meinen Fehler.
Wünschte die würden diese dämliche Registrierungsseite langsam mal freischalten...
Worauf warten die, auf schönes Wetter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galleo (9. September 2008)

bei mir klappt's nicht mit dem trick, hab heute morgen um 2 noch mal 65 stück raus gejagt und immernoch keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

Irgendwie bekomme ich trotzdem nochh immer den gleichen Error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin echt schon frustriert.


----------



## Thal23 (9. September 2008)

bei mir klappts auch nicht.
hab meinen key gestern um 16:15 abgeschickt,.

habe weder ne mail bekommen noch kann ich mich einloggen.
immer wieder :  authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen..
das kann doch langsam nicht mehr sein :-(


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

Hm hast du Loginnamen Speichern?
wenn ja dann mach denn weg und dann probier es erneut.

bG


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal sagen wie man da so "Spammt". Copy+Paste??? Klingt wie eine Tastenkombi aber welche Tasten sind das xD.

Per Hand geht das ziemlich langsam ich habe mittlerweile min. 10 Teile rausgehauen und nichts passiert bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thal23 (9. September 2008)

nein hat leider auch nicht geklappt..aber danke für den tipp


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal sagen wie man da so "Spammt". Copy+Paste??? Klingt wie eine Tastenkombi aber welche Tasten sind das xD.
> 
> Per Hand geht das ziemlich langsam ich habe mittlerweile min. 10 Teile rausgehauen und nichts passiert bisher
> 
> ...



mach dir ein Word-Dokument wo du sie reinschreibst oder nimm die E-mail mit dem code, falls du sie bekommen hast, dann einach markieren, strg+c, ins feld rein, strg+v


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

Bitte >!

Bei mir gings dann.



bG


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

dankö ^^


----------



## Thal23 (9. September 2008)

Sc4nn3r schrieb:


> Bitte >!
> 
> Bei mir gings dann.
> 
> ...




du scrollst nach obe. obe rechts ist nen link "einstellungen"

da drauf klicken.. dann auf der linken seite ein unterpunkt: signatur bearbeiten..tada^^


----------



## silent_^- (9. September 2008)

du musst es mit winrar entpacken un die textdatei die dann rauskommt in de ordener *warhammer online-age of reckoning* einfügen
bei mir hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
good luck s4nnn3r^^


----------



## Sc4nn3r (9. September 2008)

hehe..^^

hab ich gemacht !!
war recht witztig, gefunzt hat es nich, aber dankeschön.
Jetzt mach ich die Neu installation und wenn das wieder
schief geht probier ich es och ein mal mit deinen Tipp und dann
werden wir ja sehn.

bG


----------



## Nevad (9. September 2008)

12 mal probiert..noch nix :-/


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. September 2008)

bei mir hats auch noch nix gebracht   mal schauen ^^

wenn nett gibbts n schönen Brief an EA das sie ihren Arsch bewegen sollen xD


----------



## Patso (9. September 2008)

ja gut habs auch ca 20 mal versucht und nix geht...


----------



## Nevad (9. September 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bei mir hats auch noch nix gebracht   mal schauen ^^
> 
> wenn nett gibbts n schönen Brief an EA das sie ihren Arsch bewegen sollen xD



An EA? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GOA hat das doch verbockt..


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Sienna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> viel Spaß beim testen...
> ...




Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, hab Login aber kein PW mehr, bzw scheints mit meinem Standard PW dass ich für so sachen nutze nicht zu klappen


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

ich kann langsam mein code auswendig.... ^^

langsam verzweifel ich, ich will doch nur spielen.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silent_^- (9. September 2008)

bei denen die den code gespammt haben un es geklappt hatt wielange hats gebraucht bis die e-mail kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Lektor (9. September 2008)

Also bei mir hat es ungefähr nach dem 20ten mal geklappt. Bin nur leider auf der Arbeit und kann nicht testen ob ich auch wirklich den Patcher starten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

silent_^- schrieb:


> bei denen die den code gespammt haben un es geklappt hatt wielange hats gebraucht bis die e-mail kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich auch gerne wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loeffellux (9. September 2008)

habs jetzt erstmal aufgegeben...(bei ca 20)


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

silent_^- schrieb:


> bei denen die den code gespammt haben un es geklappt hatt wielange hats gebraucht bis die e-mail kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ca 10 Minuten


----------



## kaldorei (9. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Na klasse - auf der Websete steht extra, dass man den Key NICHT mehrfach aktivieren soll...aber was man tun soll, wenn die Aktivierung 15 Stunden her ist und keine Mail angekommen, das steht da nicht *lol*




Doch, doch...Geduld haben und warten...lol...

Tja, oder doch spammen, überleg mir das mittlerweile auch langsam...


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

Spammen hilft nicht :-(


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Spammen hilft nicht :-(



Ist aber besser als warten ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thal23 (9. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> Ist aber besser als warten ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genauu^^


/push


----------



## Ecktor (9. September 2008)

bei mir geht spammen auch nicht... wie lange habt ihr denn so gewartet beim spammen?


----------



## -Janus- (9. September 2008)

naja besser als warten ist es nicht, dadurch werde die server nicht entlastet, aber ich geb zu ich hab das auch mehrmals versucht hat aber keinen erfolg gezeigt.....ma davon abgesehnd as ich grad dne patch zieh...weil ich mich aus irgend nem grund da einloggen kann bei dem patcher ohne bestätigungsemail bekommen zu haben


----------



## Dr.Lektor (9. September 2008)

Ecktor schrieb:


> bei mir geht spammen auch nicht... wie lange habt ihr denn so gewartet beim spammen?




bei mir kam die die mail nach 10 minuten. direkt gefolgt von der mail das der key bereits aktiviert wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaldorei (9. September 2008)

-Janus- schrieb:


> naja besser als warten ist es nicht, dadurch werde die server nicht entlastet, aber ich geb zu ich hab das auch mehrmals versucht hat aber keinen erfolg gezeigt.....ma davon abgesehnd as ich grad dne patch zieh...weil ich mich aus irgend nem grund da einloggen kann bei dem patcher ohne bestätigungsemail bekommen zu haben



Ach, einfach nur herrlich das Ganze; ich hab bisher auch noch keine Mail, der Patcher meint aber, dass die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen sei, also scheinen meine Daten noch nicht mal ansatzweise bearbeitet zu sein, im Gegensatz zu Dir evtl....!?
Kann doch irgdwie alles auch nicht sein, was haben die denn für eine verkorkste Datenbank, dass die Bearbeitung so lange dauert :sigh:... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (9. September 2008)

Auch wenn das umsonst ist hab ich jetzt nach 30 Versuchen nichtmal mehr Bock auf Beta..
Warte schon seid gestern um 16.30 auf die Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (9. September 2008)

Yup, hab das gestern auch erfahren, hab einfach 10 Tabs aufgemacht, alles reinkopiert und schwups, 3 minuten nach der Eingabe kam die Email =)

Hoffen wir, dass es besser wird. GOA hat den Start verschissen, es kann nur besser werden.

Die kriegen alles noch gebacken, und am 18. können wir uns alle auf eine tolle Warhammer online Welt freuen.


----------



## -Janus- (9. September 2008)

seh ich auch so...vor allem.....wieso bitte haben die die Registrierung und die Keyeingabe bitte in ihre Flashkacke reingebasht, statt einfach gänige Registriersysteme ohne Flash zu verwenden....dass es alles schöner aussieht nutzt auch keinem bzw das interessiert die meisten wohl herzlich wenig


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

silent_^- schrieb:


> du musst es mit winrar entpacken un die textdatei die dann rauskommt in de ordener *warhammer online-age of reckoning* einfügen
> bei mir hats geklappt
> 
> 
> ...




Link? Datei?


----------



## Patso (9. September 2008)

uund es geht immer noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denkt ihr wir können bis donnerstag ALLE spielen ?


----------



## Caludra (9. September 2008)

Hey, ich habe gehört, dass die Beta nur bis Samstag gehen soll. Wisst ihr da etwas genauers drüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Calu


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> uund es geht immer noch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kann man jetzt natürlich noch nicht sagen. ich warte seit 16:30 gestern auf meine mail, und da wird auch keine mehr kommen. ich werde heute abend den key noch ein wenig spammen und es danach aufgeben.

langsam sollte man sich an den gedanken gewöhnen das bis zum headstart/release es schlicht und einfach nichts mehr wird und andere eben mehr glück hatten. es sei ihnen gegönnt.


----------



## Fr35hC0k3 (9. September 2008)

Sonntag, Open beta start, erste probleme
Montag, neue seite online, immer noch Probleme
Dienstag, geht immer noch nichts... das kanns doch nich sein.. 

plx nerf goa!!

nagut, kein Bock mehr dauernd Code einzugeben. Bleibt nur die hoffnung dass es am headstart besser is... was ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann...
lg


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Ich glaube diese E-Mail-Code-Registrations-Bestätigungs-Heinis-von-GOA igonorieren mich...habe es gefühlte 1000 mal und tatsächliche 15-20 Mal abgeschickt und es kam keine Mail *intränenausbrech*

Man stolpert hier bei der Beta von einer Falle in die andere!

1. 414, 1013, 300 Fehlercodes beim anmelden!
2. hindernisse beim einloggen!
3. bestätigungsemail kommt nicht an!

und was noch kommt:

4. Warteschlangen beim Patchen
5. Warteschlange beim Einloggen

habe ich zumindest gehört =) ^^
Ich hoffe das ist alles innerhalb von 2 std. überwunden sonst fall ich noch vom Stuhl vor lauter warterei!

Hat jemand noch einpaar Tipps??? Wenn ja plz posten xD !!!


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

Meine Kristallkugel schwafelt irgendwas von Release-Verschiebung *g*
"European WAR-Servers expected to be online in December 2010" *kicher*


----------



## Akamesta (9. September 2008)

Habe getz auch mal vor 30 Min mit der Mehrfacheintragung begonnen und bisher noch nichts bekommen.
Denke, ich werd die Beta damit abharken und das Spiel leider dementsprechend auch.
Schade, dass es nicht so geklappt hat, wie vorgesehen, aber wie der Chef von Mystic schon sachte:
"GOA hat Scheisse gebaut" - trotz der harten Arbeit im MOment kann ich mir aber dennoch nicht
vorstellen, dass die breite Masse wirklich bis Donnerstag auf den Servern ist.

Deswegen: /sign off


----------



## Tekan (9. September 2008)

Tja ich hab mich sonntag registriert, ca. 20 std später am montag kam die nachricht ich habe mit der registrierung begonnen und solle folgenden link drücken damit es weiter geht. aber der hat wohl nie finktioniert, am montag nachmittag dann trotzdem versucht den code einzugeben und über nacht dann eine mail bekommen das ein fehler auftrat, liegt wohl an der vorigen mail weil die zig-bestätigungen nie ankamen nu hab ich da nur noch fehler 303 stehen bei der ersten mail wenn ich sie versuche zu bestätigen, und ich solle es später nochmal versuchen, naja aber nach tausenden versuchen und immer noch fehler 303 bin ich doch etwas gefrustet, extra 1 woche urlaub und dann sowas, werde mich wohl damit abfinden warten zu müssen........................


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Caludra schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe gehört, dass die Beta nur bis Samstag gehen soll. Wisst ihr da etwas genauers drüber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sie geht bis 13.09. am 14.09 ist headstart für die collectors edition, 15.09 headstart für die standard edition, 18.09 ist release.

naja wenns dann bei allen so donnerstag/freitag vielleicht geht, nunja so ne 1-2 tage open beta gabs auch noch nicht glaube ich

viel spaß GOA dann ab 15.09-18.09 wenn dann die richtige masse an leuten kommt und sich anmelden wollen, HF & GL

-------

sorry GOA, aber gebt es bitte zu, für die open beta behebt ihr doch sowieso nix mehr, wieso auch für die 1-3 tage noch??lol
alles was jetzt noch wichtig ist, ist die anmeldeserver ab 15.09 am start zu haben. sagt einfach die wahrheit, schaltet jetzt alles ab, lasst diejenigen
zocken die es geschafft haben sich anzumelden und sagt "wir haben es verbockt aber aber zum release werden alle zocken können"

das ist 10000 mal ehrlicher und besser als dieses hochnotpeinliche disaster das ihr seit sonntag da abliefert


----------



## Raizzlyn (9. September 2008)

hm vor 1-2 std meien bestätigungs mail bekommen, aber wenn ich auf den link in der mail klick kommt immer ein 303 fehler.. voll toll..


----------



## Halmadir (9. September 2008)

Zitat WAR-EUROPE:
*Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!*



lol ist das Verarsche ? habe es mittlerweile mit 2 Betacodes mehrfach probiert auf 2 verschiedene E-Mailadressen. Aber nix tut sich.

Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn es technische Probleme gibt, aber dann noch die User zu verarschen ist der Hammer.


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Halmadir schrieb:


> Zitat WAR-EUROPE:
> *Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!*
> 
> 
> ...




Same here,. 2ter Code mittlerweile aber nada!


----------



## silent_^- (9. September 2008)

@shadow 
ich hab schon nen link reingestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das diese Nachricht mal heißt das sie ein paar Emails mal los schicken ^^ z.B. an uns die noch keine bekommen haben! =)


----------



## Depak (9. September 2008)

ich bin ja echt geduldig, nur solangsam hab ich auch keine laune mehr.


----------



## Ecktor (9. September 2008)

hab immer noch keine mail -.-


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

silent_^- schrieb:


> @shadow
> ich hab schon nen link reingestellt
> 
> 
> ...




Gib ma bitte nochmal, ich blick hier nich mehr !


----------



## Depak (9. September 2008)

was ich ja unter aller sau finde, goa kann unterscheiden zwischen gewinnspiel- bzw selbst verschenkte keys und collector's-edition-pre-order-keys und standart-pre-order-keys.
warum in aller welt fahren sie da keine klare linie?


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

Hallo, ------!

Diese Mail folgt auf Deine Anmeldung zu Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.
Dein ausgewähltes Login ist ---- und der Benutzername---


Um die Anmeldung zu bestätigen, musst Du folgenden Link anklicken:


Wenn Du nicht Wolfmeister bist oder Dich für unser Spiel nicht anmelden möchtest, ignoriere diese Nachricht bitte.

Um in die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning-Webseite einzuloggen, musst Du lediglich Dein Login und das Passwort in die entsprechenden Felder eintragen. Bitte merke Dir diese Daten gut und schütze alle persönlichen Informationen, um Datenmissbräuchen vorzubeugen.

was davon muss ich wo auf der key aktivierungs seite eingeben ?


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> Zitat WAR-EUROPE:
> Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!



da es hier immer ruhiger wird, glaube ich sogar das nun immer mehr zocken können. der rest, der nicht zu den 10.000 gehört, sich allerdings aber GENAUSO ANGEMELDET HAT, dürfte laut diesem statement in die röhre gucken.

imho heißt diese nachricht nichts anderes als: alles ist ok

sry aber das ist ne RIESENVERARSCHE


----------



## Thyrone (9. September 2008)

er lädt^^ nachdem ich nun 48h diese forum durhcwühlt habe werde ich euch nunmal für laneg zeit verlassen^^


----------



## Zarthras (9. September 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> da es hier immer ruhiger wird, glaube ich sogar das nun immer mehr zocken können. der rest, der nicht zu den 10.000 gehört, sich allerdings aber GENAUSO ANGEMELDET HAT, dürfte laut diesem statement in die röhre gucken.
> 
> imho heißt diese nachricht nichts anderes als: alles ist ok
> 
> sry aber das ist ne RIESENVERARSCHE





ich glaub ich bekomm zuckungen.....
seid 24h warte ich auf die mail. spammen hat auch nichts genutzt (gefühlte 10mio versuche, gezählte 34, dann wurds mir zu dumm)....
und nun les ich sowas...joha....mh....
gut ich meine ich bin vom start von wow damals einiges an kummer gewohnt...aber des is scho hart... da fragt man sich wie die das beim headstart gebacken bekommen wollen. oder dann beim finalen start....das macht mir mehr sorgen, als nicht in die beta zu können ^^


----------



## Depak (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> Hallo, ------!
> 
> Diese Mail folgt auf Deine Anmeldung zu Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.
> Dein ausgewähltes Login ist ---- und der Benutzername---
> ...




Deine eMail, Login, 2x Passwort und Deinen Key


----------



## Akamesta (9. September 2008)

Hier die neuste Nachricht der War-Seite:

Seit wir am gestrigen Nachmittag das neue Validierungssystem online gestellt haben, laufen die Server vor Spielern fast schon über. Wir arbeiten stetig an den Systemen und* derzeit sind mehr als 70.000 von euch in der Lage zu spielen*. Einige unter euch haben jedoch versucht, ihren Code einzugeben und eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die besagt, dass der Code ungültig sei. Sollte das bei euch der Fall sein, können diese Punkte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen:

Der Buchstabe „I“ könnte mit der Ziffer „1“ verwechselt werden.
Die Buchstaben “D” und “O” können in Druckform schwer unterschieden werden.
Die Zahl 0 wird als Buchstabe O mit einem Querstrich angezeigt
Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr nur euren Open Beta Code eingebt – Codes für den Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände werden derzeit nicht akzeptiert. Das Validierungssystem wird von nun an jegliche Codes für Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände ablehnen, um euch Zeit zu sparen.


Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. *Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!*

Also ich mag nu echt net meckern, aber ich gehöre weder zur ersten, noch zur zweiten Gruppe...
Irgendwie kann das doch net sein, oder wollen die mich verarschen?!
Dass nix läuft, ok... das nix kommt, irgendwie leicht inakzeptabel, aber dann auch noch belogen werden...
Das ist die Dreistigkeit vor dem Herrn...


----------



## PiGrimar (9. September 2008)

Hatte gestern gegen 22:00/22:30 mein Code abgeschikit und ca 1-2 Std später ne E-Mail erhalten. 
(hatte nur den Code Falsch abgeschrieben also ungültig)

Gleich heute Morgen nochmal Code abgeschickt und warte seit 06:30 auf ne E-Mail, mal sehen wie lange die noch brauchen , muss noch arbeiten un bin erst gegen 18:00 zu hause, hoffe es klappt diesmal


----------



## uk_uk (9. September 2008)

Hat bei mir nicht geklappt.... tipp mal, deren Mailserver ist scheisse.


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

also bei mir hats sich auch noch nix getan seit gestern 17uhr. alles tipps schon versucht, aber ohne erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das mit den letzten 10000 ist wohl ne lüge hoch 10. es kann nicht sein, das man dafür so lange brauch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2008)

Ich würde mal vorschlagen ihr überprüft euren E-Mail Provider gründlichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann nämlich auch passieren das die, die E-Mails verschlucken und sie irgendwo bei denen verschwinden und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (9. September 2008)

Tja ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen und muss sagen das ich gestern Abend eine Mail hatte, aber es bei dieser ein Code Problem gegeben hat. Sied gestern udn tausenden von erneuten Key eingaben hat sich bei mir auch nichts mehr getan. GOA hätte sicher stellen müssen das zumindest alle Collectors Edition Kunden in die Open Beta kommen müssen.


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> Deine eMail, Login, 2x Passwort und Deinen Key



ja aber was ist was ?


----------



## Gortek (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> ja aber was ist was ?



Kann das so schwer sein?
Am besten wäre es, du lässt es einfach -.-

Cheers


----------



## Thalveas (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> ja aber was ist was ?




Loginname ist dein loginname

passwort ist das geheime wort was nur du kennsen solltest

und der key is die laange zahlen kombination die du entweder in der po oder per email bekommen hast

und wenn du deine email nicht kennst dann  drück  alt+f4 dnn zeugt er dir deine daten an


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vorschlagen ihr überprüft euren E-Mail Provider gründlichst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das wäre aber schon ein blöder zufall, das es bei so vielen leuten passiert.


----------



## Depak (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> Hallo, ------!
> 
> Diese Mail folgt auf Deine Anmeldung zu Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.
> 
> ...



da steht dein login name. jetzt benötigst du nur noch dein passwort, deine email ect und du kannst dich auf der code seite eintragen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2008)

Zufälle gibt es, die gibts garnicht!
Außerdem passiert es wenn dann sowieso dauernd... nur gerade jetzt SCHREIEN die Leute das Groß heraus...
Ergo: Sonst passiert es auch, jeder nimmt es als sein Problem und macht es mit dem Provider aus, jetzt aber warten alle auf irgendwas, sowas passiert, keiner weiß das es passiert aber ALLE Schreien auf einmal laut auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht immer nur die Schuld bei einer Person suchen, manchmal kriegt man ne halbe Footballmanschafft zusammen


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

bin mal gespannt, sie schreiben das heute die accounterstellung wieder gehn soll ... ich warte und warte ... die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, sie schreiben das heute die accounterstellung wieder gehn soll ... ich warte und warte ... die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja hab eigentlich die hoffnung schon verloren vorallem wenn man das goa.com forum betrachtet und dort mal sachen übern support ankuckt...


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

Apokas schrieb:


> Naja hab eigentlich die hoffnung schon verloren vorallem wenn man das goa.com forum betrachtet und dort mal sachen übern support ankuckt...



als Ex-DAoC spieler is man sowas mehr oder weniger von den leuten gewohnt. Die haben es nie gebacken bekommen auf anhieb etwas zu machen was sie vor hatten, auch wenn sie wussten das nach einem patch oder add on die hölle los sein wird, hats nie so gefunzt wie sie es geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher ja auch der spruch "never play on patchday" da sind die besten dinger passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (9. September 2008)

naja, als es am sonntag das problem mit der key-eingabe gab, hat das angepriesene f5-spammen dazu geführt, dass garnix mehr ging... aber macht ihr mal


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Kann das so schwer sein?
> Am besten wäre es, du lässt es einfach -.-
> 
> Cheers



junger ich krieg ständig ne e-mai lmit registeriungs fehler , also muss da an sich was falsch sein ,aber ich kontolliere das nun alles 2mal bevor ic hes eingeb udn da ist kei nfehler udn cih bin der meinung login = benutzername, nur das funzt net udn ich bin so langsam angepisst also frag ich halt .... udn auf solche antworten steh ic hda irgendwie nichtz


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

mahlzeit

die können das eigentlich net machen, dass alle in die röhre gucken. das wäre echt dreist. 
ich hab jetz mal ne mail an war-betacenter@goa.com geschickt weil ich auch noch net zoggn kann, weil ich noch immer auf die doofe mail warte.
das problem is.. ich bin vorbesteller der CE... auf meiner packung steht "garantierter zugang zu beta" die müssen das also offen lassen dass man weiterhin rein kommt


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> Loginname ist dein loginname
> 
> passwort ist das geheime wort was nur du kennsen solltest
> 
> ...



frage : schreibe ndie das passwort in der registierungs mail vom account rein ????


----------



## Crutan (9. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59668


----------



## Fehler 414 (9. September 2008)

habe web.de noch keine mail seit 19:45 erhalten. Spammflut gestartet, bisher ohne Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caljnaar (9. September 2008)

Karaganth schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> 
> die können das eigentlich net machen, dass alle in die röhre gucken. das wäre echt dreist.
> ich hab jetz mal ne mail an war-betacenter@goa.com geschickt weil ich auch noch net zoggn kann, weil ich noch immer auf die doofe mail warte.
> das problem is.. ich bin vorbesteller der CE... auf meiner packung steht "garantierter zugang zu beta" die müssen das also offen lassen dass man weiterhin rein kommt




ja, da ist das problem. steht bei mir auch, und nix ist. 
wow hatte mit "spiele eine heldenklasse" geworben, das war auch nicht der fall. als letzter ausweg bleibt eine zivilrechtliche klage gegen goa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

haben die was gegen GMX?
habs jetzt 20 mal gemacht (immer noch keine mail) und ich warte auch schon seit gestern 16:15 -.-


----------



## travisbarker (9. September 2008)

Inzwischen sind 23 Stunden vergangen und bisher hab ich über jeden erdenklichen Browser etliche Key Registrierungen abgeschickt, leider hab ich noch immer keine Beta Key B Mail von denen bekommen! Ich glaub das wird nichts mehr


----------



## Shrukan (9. September 2008)

Auf die letzte Mail habe ich 14h gewartet auf die jetzige warte ich jetzt schon 22h xD ! Wuhu!


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

Karaganth schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> 
> die können das eigentlich net machen, dass alle in die röhre gucken. das wäre echt dreist.
> ich hab jetz mal ne mail an war-betacenter@goa.com geschickt weil ich auch noch net zoggn kann, weil ich noch immer auf die doofe mail warte.
> das problem is.. ich bin vorbesteller der CE... auf meiner packung steht "garantierter zugang zu beta" die müssen das also offen lassen dass man weiterhin rein kommt



Papier ist geduldig, wusstest du das nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

könnte natürlich mit gmx zusammenhängen... ich krieg auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teldor74 (9. September 2008)

Seit wir am gestrigen Nachmittag das neue Validierungssystem online gestellt haben, laufen die Server vor Spielern fast schon über. Wir arbeiten stetig an den Systemen und derzeit sind mehr als 70.000 von euch in der Lage zu spielen. Einige unter euch haben jedoch versucht, ihren Code einzugeben und eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die besagt, dass der Code ungültig sei. Sollte das bei euch der Fall sein, können diese Punkte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen:

Der Buchstabe „I“ könnte mit der Ziffer „1“ verwechselt werden. 
Die Buchstaben “D” und “O” können in Druckform schwer unterschieden werden. 
Die Zahl 0 wird als Buchstabe O mit einem Querstrich angezeigt 
Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr nur euren Open Beta Code eingebt – Codes für den Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände werden derzeit nicht akzeptiert. Das Validierungssystem wird von nun an jegliche Codes für Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände ablehnen, um euch Zeit zu sparen. 
Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!


rofl was für eine verarsche die server sind ned mal anähernd so voll 


na mir egal hab heute meine US version bekommen so BYE F--- Y-- GOA


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

achja, und .... jede zelle meines körpers ist glücklich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Depak (9. September 2008)

Teldor74 schrieb:


> Seit wir am gestrigen Nachmittag das neue Validierungssystem online gestellt haben, laufen die Server vor Spielern fast schon über. Wir arbeiten stetig an den Systemen und derzeit sind mehr als 70.000 von euch in der Lage zu spielen. Einige unter euch haben jedoch versucht, ihren Code einzugeben und eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die besagt, dass der Code ungültig sei. Sollte das bei euch der Fall sein, können diese Punkte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen:
> 
> Der Buchstabe „I“ könnte mit der Ziffer „1“ verwechselt werden.
> Die Buchstaben “D” und “O” können in Druckform schwer unterschieden werden.
> ...




das bezieht sich auf alle europäischen server, nicht nur auf die deutschen.


----------



## travisbarker (9. September 2008)

Ich glaub nicht das es wirklich etwas mit gmx zu tun hat, bin selber bei gmx und hab die ganzen anderen Mails von denen recht zügig bekommen bis halt auf die Key Mail, die hab ich gestern gegen 16:15 abgeschickt und heute hab ich die auch nochmal zugespammt aber ohne Erfolg


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

US ist aber nicht gleich Europäisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caupolican (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> junger ich krieg ständig ne e-mai lmit registeriungs fehler , also muss da an sich was falsch sein ,aber ich kontolliere das nun alles 2mal bevor ic hes eingeb udn da ist kei nfehler udn cih bin der meinung login = benutzername, nur das funzt net udn ich bin so langsam angepisst also frag ich halt .... udn auf solche antworten steh ic hda irgendwie nichtz



Wenn Deine Eingaben genauso sorgfältig geschrieben sind wie dieser Beitrag, dann wundert mich das gar nicht!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

also meine befürchtungen von gestern werden wohl war. das wird heut auch nix. ich's sehs kommen, das ich mich am samstag mittag einloggen kann und dann 2h später die beta zu ende ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> frage : schreibe ndie das passwort in der registierungs mail vom account rein ????




Nein tun sie nicht, hab auch noch meine Reg-Mail vom Jahresanfang, darin steht nur Login, Nickname und Email, kein PW!!!!


----------



## soefsn (9. September 2008)

Solangsam aber sicher ist das nicht mehr lustig. Mein Kollege hat extra die Collectors Edition gekauft, und steht nun mit seiner Kunst da. Kann man nicht mal bei GOA Anrufen ?


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das es wirklich etwas mit gmx zu tun hat, bin selber bei gmx und hab die ganzen anderen Mails von denen recht zügig bekommen bis halt auf die Key Mail, die hab ich gestern gegen 16:15 abgeschickt und heute hab ich die auch nochmal zugespammt aber ohne Erfolg




naja alles andere kam auch immer pünktlich...
aber ich kenne keinen GMX user der schon die bestätigungsemail erhalten hat
(KEINEN!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorwar (9. September 2008)

*eine frage:*

Ich hab gestern Bestätigungsmail bekommen aber kann nicht einlogen kommt die meldung: *Autentifizierung  fehlgeschlagen* 
naja was kann ich damachen? abwarten? ich warte seit gestern und bis jetzt nix


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Solangsam aber sicher ist das nicht mehr lustig. Mein Kollege hat extra die Collectors Edition gekauft, und steht nun mit seiner Kunst da. Kann man nicht mal bei GOA Anrufen ?




würde wahrscheinlich folgendes hören "Sie befinden sich in der Warteschlage auf Platz 414 ... bitte warten"


----------



## Thug (9. September 2008)

<< Gestern um Punkt 17Uhr erfolgreich unterm neuen Link Namens "Code" meine Accountdaten und den Key übertragen.
Immernoch keine Mail erhalten, ich halt Euch hier auf dem laufenden...


lg

Thug


----------



## Leonric (9. September 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> naja alles andere kam auch immer pünktlich...
> aber ich kenne keinen GMX user der schon die bestätigungsemail erhalten hat
> (KEINEN!)
> 
> ...




Meld!

habe gmx und die mail.

mfg


----------



## Ric_Zero (9. September 2008)

gelöscht - siehe weiter unten


----------



## Ledas (9. September 2008)

@Leonric

Wann hast du deinen Code registriert?


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

warte mittlerweile seid 36std auf meine bestätigungsemail.bin gmx user und hab alles fix bekommen bis auf meine key bestätigung,gespammt hab ich auch schon 50mal (gefühlte),so langsam fehlt mir echt die lust weiter zu warten


----------



## Ric_Zero (9. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vorschlagen ihr überprüft euren E-Mail Provider gründlichst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Rakanisha schrieb:


> das wäre aber schon ein blöder zufall, das es bei so vielen leuten passiert.


Ist doch im Prinzip egal: Wenn man sich nicht in das Spiel einloggen kann (ohne Email), dann ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch gar keine Mail versandt worden.

Und wenn man sich einloggen kann, würde eine fehlende Mail wohl kaum stören.

Ich habe weder eine Mail bisher bekommen, noch kann ich mich einloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Meld!
> 
> habe gmx und die mail.
> 
> mfg



okay also einer hat es hinbekommen...gibt hoffnung das ich mir das spiel vllt überhaubt noch ansehen kann.....
die restlichen nicht..


----------



## sevendays5 (9. September 2008)

boah zum glück hab ich mich nicht krankgeschrieben, wollt schon gemütlich die beta testen. aber so langam werde ich frustiert, doofes goa hat voll verkackt, zum glück haben sie nicht das game produziert.


----------



## Maldazza (9. September 2008)

ich finds super hab auch den spam trick versucht und nur eine email erhalte als ich mich vertippt hatte, die kam allerdings auch nach 1min


----------



## Leonric (9. September 2008)

Ledas schrieb:


> @Leonric
> 
> Wann hast du deinen Code registriert?



Gestern um 16.30 habe ich mich das erste mal reg....als dann um 9.30 heute Vormittag immer noch nix da gewesen .

habe ich es mit dem dem mehrmals hintereinander(7mal) versucht und 10 min später die mail bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Crutan (9. September 2008)

Ich werd irre.............. es ist wieder da......

Das Rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negerli (9. September 2008)

hat ein bluewin.ch user zufällig schon eine bestätigungsmail bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab eigentlich keine zeit und erst gar keine lust GOA stundenlang den code zu spammen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GOA= Goofy ohne Abeit? Grieche oder Araber? Geil ohne alles?


----------



## Meriane (9. September 2008)

Kann mir einer helfen?
Habe jetzt 2 mails bekommen, dass mein Key nicht registriert wurde:
"Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort...war aber beides richtig, da bin ich mir sicher.
Kann es sein, dass mein account noch nicht richtig freigeschaltet wurde?
Hab eine email bekommen, wo ich meinen account durch einen Link bestätigen sollte. Wenn ich auf diesen klicke bekomme ich aber immer den Error 303.
Liegt der Error daran, dass man sich grade keinen neuen Account machen kann?
Finde ich ziemlich bescheuert, hab 24h auf die Bestätigungsmail gewartet und dann machen die die Registrierung weg...


----------



## infi2 (9. September 2008)

hab gmx und die mail bekommen!!!daran liegts nicht.. nun versuche ich seit 12std den beta zugang meiner freundin hinzubekommen !!!


----------



## soefsn (9. September 2008)

An alle Leute die eine Vorbesteller Box mit der CE Edition besitzen. Schreibt GOA eine Mail da ihr einen Garantierten Zugang zugesichert bekommen habt! Habe die Mail Addy von denen zum Vorbesteller Programm grade von EA bekommen und die sagten da kann geholfen werden.


----------



## Levitan5666 (9. September 2008)

Diese Seite ermöglicht es Ihnen, Ihren Beta Code zu registrieren. Um dies zu tun benötigen Sie Ihren Login, Ihr Passwort und den Code, der Ihnen für den Beta Zugang zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.


So jetzt hier meine Frage. Ist damit der Login und das Pw von der War-Seite gemeint oder kann man da was neues eingeben?

mfg

p.s sry wenn das schon gefragt wurde,habs aber nirgends gefunden


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

tjoa, hoffe mal die machen bald die seite auf, Tag 3, und ich hab immernoch keinen Acc xD also wenn ich bis Morgen mittag nicht rein komm, dann können sie ihr WAR ohne mich spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geld investier ich dann in Firmen die mehr für ihre kunden tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (9. September 2008)

was mir zu denken gibt ist das von 7 Anmeldungen innerhalb von 5 min
1ne Fehler mail 
1ne Bestätigung 
was ist mit den 5 anderen fehler mails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ja eigentlich Fehlen.

ich denke die Anmeldung verschluckt viele...Anmeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A-Lee (9. September 2008)

Seit gestern 19 uhr  ca. 30 mal angemeldet und noch keine mail bekommen.


----------



## cedrick (9. September 2008)

ich war wohl einer der ersten, die bei ner neuregistrierung die bestätigungsmail bekommen haben, nur liegt die mail schon seit gut 48 stunden umsonst im postfach weil sich der account durch den beigefügten link
einfach nicht aktivieren lässt, ich erhalte umgehend die fehlermeldung

Anfrage fehlgeschlagen. Bitte überprüfe die Internetverbindung und versuche es in wenigen Minuten erneut (code 303)



habe hier zwar schon ca 257 verschiedenste lösungswege für alles mögliche gelesen, nur irgendwie keinen der exakt auf dieses problem eingeht..


:


----------



## onyx` (9. September 2008)

Wie soll denn die Bestätigungsmail aussehen?

Also nicht die "Willkommen bei War..."


----------



## batz0r (9. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> An alle Leute die eine Vorbesteller Box mit der CE Edition besitzen.* Schreibt GOA eine Mail*



lol? lol! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

ich geh mal was spachteln, bis in 15 minuten xD ... denkt dran um 4:14 (16:14) uhr gehts los ... evtl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (9. September 2008)

ich warte auch immer noch auf die Mail und denke nicht das ich irgendwann mal noch was bekommen könnte.
Naja dann werde ich wohl einen weiteren Frustbeitrag auf meinem Blog veröffentlichen....


----------



## d3nn!X (9. September 2008)

ich warte nun auch schon ca 24 h und es kam bisher noch keine mail an...aus interesse hab ich mal einen test gemacht , und zwar habe ich es mit verschiedenen e-mail adressen probiert und den username gleich gelassen ... habe NUR das passwort veränder , der beta code blieb immer gleich. Und ich hätte jedes x beliebige pw nehmen können und die meldung " der code wurde gespeichert blabla " würde wieder kommen. Versteht das jemand von euch? ich dachte das dort anzugebende PW müsste identisch mit dem der WAR registration sein.

mfg


----------



## Soniko (9. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage hat eventuell jemand noch einen Betakey übrig.
Ein guter Kollege von mir hat auch einen bekommen und nun müssen wir uns gegenseitig zuschauen wie jeder mal testet.
Aber würden gerne zusammen spielen,da wir auch in Zukunft zusammen spielen wollen.

MFG und danke

Soniko


----------



## cedrick (9. September 2008)

onyx` schrieb:


> Wie soll denn die Bestätigungsmail aussehen?
> 
> Also nicht die "Willkommen bei War..."





diese:


Hallo xxxxx,

Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of ReckoningT begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link: https://authid.goa.com [...]

Euer Login: xxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxx

Bitte bewahrt Eure Zugangsdaten sorgfältig auf und behandelt sie vertraulich. 

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch. 

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Birte (9. September 2008)

das müssen alles unfähige leute sein bei goa ich glaube die kommen alle von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onyx` (9. September 2008)

Das ist leider nur die Bestätigungsmail für den Acc... diese habe ich auch, außerdem die "Willkommen bei War..." ich meinte die Mail die bestätigt das der Key angenommen wurde.


----------



## me0w (9. September 2008)

shalalalalalala... 

bin ja eigentlich nen ruhiger mensch und relativ ausgewogen
aber ich glaub heute krieg ich echt ne krise :>


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

> halalalalalala...
> 
> bin ja eigentlich nen ruhiger mensch und relativ ausgewogen
> aber ich glaub heute krieg ich echt ne krise :>


nicht nur du ^^ 
ich hoffe es giebt bald mal ne neue info ich halts langsam nicht mehr aus einfach hier rumzusitzen und zu warten ><


----------



## d3nn!X (9. September 2008)

weiss denn keiner über meinen oberen post bescheid? würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Kranak90 (9. September 2008)

Einfach gedulden^^ ich musste 9 stunden auf meine M ail warten, obwohl ich den Key 30 mal abgeschickt habe. Aber das warten lohnt sich auf jedenfall. Glaubts mir!


----------



## klekskill (9. September 2008)

nana seid gestern kurz nach 18 uhr bestätigt und immernoch keine mail und mit spam habe ich es auch versucht DAS is deprimierend.


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

naja 9 stunden ist ja schon ein rekord viele warten schon wesentlich länger ich warte jetzt 23 stunden auf den key und ich denke ich bekomme ihn garnicht mehr oder erst morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wacken22 (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab mich auf der HP registriert ... hab ne Mail bekommen (link geht ned error code : 303)
So, gestern am abend hab ich dann den Code zum ersten mal eingegeben und heute is noch nix da .... 
Gibts vllt IWAS was da helfen kann oder einfach nur pure Geduld ? 

lg


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

hab gehört die Registrierungsseite geht gar net mehr online weil die Server jtzt schon überlastet seien....

wäre aber dumm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs jetzt in diversen Foren gelsen, aber noch keinen definitiven Beweis dazu gefunden.... Goa lässt ja nix raus!


----------



## uk_uk (9. September 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Meld!
> 
> habe gmx und die mail.
> 
> mfg



gmx.de oder gmx.com?

Nimm mal an dieser Umfrage teil


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> nicht nur du ^^
> ich hoffe es giebt bald mal ne neue info ich halts langsam nicht mehr aus einfach hier rumzusitzen und zu warten ><



Wie das einfach nur suckt! Irgendwann müssen die doch mal eine E-Mail schicken an denen die keine bekommen haben.
Das gibts doch net aber man brauch doch keine 3 Tage davür... AAAAAAAAA!!!!
Fakt is Spiel werd ich mir erstmal nen Weilchen angucken bevor ich es kaufe...


----------



## Kranak90 (9. September 2008)

Vielleicht klappt es ja auch nicht mehr so gut mit dem Spammen wenn das alle machen. Dann kommts wieder auf das gleiche raus als wenn der Key nur ein mal geschickt wurde.


----------



## hoppus91 (9. September 2008)

ich habe das problem, dass ich die bestätigungsmail bekommen habe, beim login zum patcher jetzt aber n authentifizierungsfehler hab das also nicht weiter geht.
hat das noch wer, bzw. kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Prinny (9. September 2008)

Hab ca. 5x den Spamtrick auf zwei meiner Email-Adressen angewendet. Kein Erfolg. Ich geb's hiermit auf.

Meine erste ANfrage ging übrigens gestern um 16:12 Uhr raus. (Also fast vo 24 Stunden).


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja auch nicht mehr so gut mit dem Spammen wenn das alle machen. Dann kommts wieder auf das gleiche raus als wenn der Key nur ein mal geschickt wurde.





Ich habe 10 Stunden mit nur einer E-Mail gewartet und hab von massig gehört sie haben 10 geschickt und die haben den key ich will spielen nach 3 tagen Warten... Egoistisch vieleicht.. aber vorteilhaft


----------



## Halmadir (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alienrocky (9. September 2008)

hab des grad bestimmt 15x eingegeben und gestern auch schon paar mal aba ich bekomm keine B Mail -.- hab nur eine Registrierungsproblem Mail erhalten obwohl ich alles richtig eingegeben habe>.< langsam nervts...


----------



## tohk (9. September 2008)

ich habe mal eben ne frage....
http://war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de
Sprechen wir von dieser seite zum account aktivieren?

weil ich habe ca. 15 mal "gespammt" nu und gestern gegen 18 uhr die erste anfrag seitem bestimmt schon 5 mal probiert (gestern abend und heute morgen) und es ist immernoch nix da

Ich bekomm bald nen kollaps....


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Ich hab heut morgen gespammt und immer mail bekommen Code ungültig obwohl alles richtig eingegeben wurde.
Saftladen tztz^^


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

ebenfals seit gestern schon sicherlich so an die 50mal versucht mit 2acc
heute mit noch 2 weiteren acc versucht die ich über Konto erstellen knopf beim Patchprog (die acc akzeptierung kahm jähweils nach ca 30sek plus gleich noch eine mail nach der anklickten der acc aktivierungs link.
aber auch mit diesen acc bekomme ich keine antwmail betref codeaktivierung


----------



## Gortazz (9. September 2008)

Habe die Daten gestern gegen 19 Uhr das erste Mal eingegeben.

Seitdem bestimmt noch weitere 15 Mal.

Nix passiert.

*wütenden Sarkasmus an* GOA, Ihr seid echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wütenden Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## tohk (9. September 2008)

Ich bekomme hier grade einfach GARNIX außer nem leichten hass auf GOA....nicht eine E-mail ist gekommen von den Drecksäcken


----------



## atleno (9. September 2008)

danke für die info ich werds mal versuchen....warte schon seit ca 20 stunden auf eine email -.-


----------



## Dr.Lektor (9. September 2008)

LoL der 414 Error  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (9. September 2008)

ich hab die mail schon gestern bekommen gegen 18 uhr    und?  ich kann immer noch nicht spielen ich find es so mies  weder spielen noch den patch laden ich finde auch keine andere seite wo man den sich so loaden könnte   ich bin tierisch enttäuscht das selbst 2 tage nach dem release der open beta nicht alle spielen können


----------



## Davincico (9. September 2008)

Tjoho... hab meine Mail gestern bekommen, heut wollt ich einloggen, doch hab total vergessen dass ich ne neue Graka brauch und ich bis samstag keine bekomm... tja, OB abgelaufen für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: UNd die, die meckern... es ist ne Open Beta, und die ist zum TESTEN da, also... wenn es am 18. nochnich geht, tja DANN könnt ihr meckern


----------



## Lurgg (9. September 2008)

bei mir funktionierts nich hab bestimmt schon 15 mal eingegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaytanos (9. September 2008)

Da ich auch schon seit über 24h auf die key bestestigung warte dacht ich mir nim doch den zweiten key den du noch hast und wo ich den einge kommt die antwort Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.lol also dachte ich mir gib doch den von gestern eine und was kommt Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.Kann sich da eine einen reim draus machen 

mfg


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Tjoho... hab meine Mail gestern bekommen, heut wollt ich einloggen, doch hab total vergessen dass ich ne neue Graka brauch und ich bis samstag keine bekomm... tja, OB abgelaufen für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hättest du besser nicht sagen sollen jetzt wirste sicher um nen Acc. angebettelt wenn du ihn nicht schon vergeben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (9. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> das hättest du besser nicht sagen sollen jetzt wirste sicher um nen Acc. angebettelt wenn du ihn nicht schon vergeben hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL, du glaubst es nicht, aber 3 PMs hab ich bekommen deswegen nach ner Minute Oo


----------



## Crutan (9. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Tjoho... hab meine Mail gestern bekommen, heut wollt ich einloggen, doch hab total vergessen dass ich ne neue Graka brauch und ich bis samstag keine bekomm... tja, OB abgelaufen für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann schick mir doch mal deine Daten. Ich sag dir ob´s sich lohnt. xD

Naja, ich werd mal warten. Aber die Katze im Sack kauf ich nicht.


----------



## Vulekar (9. September 2008)

Hatte die Spam Version probiert, da hab ich ne Mail bekommen das mein code nicht regestriert wurde, hab dann nochmal die spam version mit einen anderen PW probiert, jetzt warte ich seit 09:00 auf eine E-Mail!

Hab vorher nochmal mit den alten PW probiert, aber noch immer keine Mail bekommen.

Wenns so weiter geht pfeif ich aufs testen und warte gleich auf den Headstart am Montag!

mfg


----------



## rado300 (9. September 2008)

Also ich wart seit gestern 16.00 auf die Aktivierungs E-mail ... und das mit dem spam eingeben der daten hat auch nichts gebracht ... ausser das ich glaub 100 mal das Formular ausgefüllt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und langsam hab ich echt die nase voll ... da heißt es das alles klappen wird und daweil funktioniert NIX

naja vl. wirds doch noch besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert das spammen ebenfalls nicht.Hab jetz 48 mal den code abgeschickt.Kommt nix.Ach und gratz die 24 studnen sind bereits überschritten...w8ing for mail continued


----------



## Fröstlich (9. September 2008)

Warte jetzt auch schon seit 24 Stunden auf ein Mail und hab auch schon XX mal das Formlar ausgefüllt, ich bin echt enttäuscht von dem Spiel-Start.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (9. September 2008)

uk_uk schrieb:


> gmx.de oder gmx.com?
> 
> Nimm mal an dieser Umfrage teil



habe gmx.net


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. September 2008)

LOL ich warte auch schon seit gestern 8uhr aber der Witz dabei ist dass die Beta nur bis zum 13ten dauert und GOA (mit der scheiss Organistion) es nie gebacken kriegt dass alle spielen können... Somit erreichen sie nur dass hunderte die CE oder SE abbestellen...


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Tausche Aoc Account gg War Account! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (9. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Tausche Aoc Account gg War Account!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du dumm oder so? AoC Acc mit nem gekauften Spiel gegen nen WAR Open Beta ACC? löl


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Ganz schlechter Deal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

Währe auch nett wen sie mal neuichkeiten schreiben würden auf der war seite wie der stand der dinge ist.


----------



## Socius (9. September 2008)

Oh man...
selbst spammen scheint nicht zu klappen..

Gestern gegen 17 Uhr Key eingetragen: Keine E-Mail
Heute morgen gegen 7 Uhr eingetragen: keine E-Mail
gegen 16 Uhr heute,8-10 eingetragen:keine E-mail...
langsam können die mich mal


----------



## Thug (9. September 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> Währe auch nett wen sie mal neuichkeiten schreiben würden auf der war seite wie der stand der dinge ist.



Ist anscheinend zuviel verlangt im Jahr 2008...  Keine  Infos nichts, meist nur positives und Lügen dass ja nur noch 10000 warten, hahaha, lange nicht mehr so gelacht...


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

bei den neuigkeiten auf der seite von warhammer hört sich an als wenn alle spielen,die Af...
wieder 10.000 die auf die server können.
hab immer noch keine email und solangsam wird es blöd.


----------



## Darkian (9. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> LOL ich warte auch schon seit gestern 8uhr aber der Witz dabei ist dass die Beta nur bis zum 13ten dauert und GOA (mit der scheiss Organistion) es nie gebacken kriegt dass alle spielen können... Somit erreichen sie nur dass hunderte die CE oder SE abbestellen...



hoffen wir dass viele Leute das machen, damits auch richtig schön weh tut -.-


----------



## mic78 (9. September 2008)

ich habs auch schon mehr fach versucht  account habe ich vor einem monat gemacht und hat auch ´gut geklappt aber das mit dem key geht nix egal wie offt ich den abschicke seit über 24 stunden kommt keine antwort ich werde mein glück auf nen us server versuchen da habe ich nen key sowie nen us clienten ma schauen obs klappt   und zur eu version sage ich adios putos de goa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

so ich hab jetzt auch mit opera 10 mal gespammt... bis jetzt ist noch nichts da, nur so aus interesse, hat schon wer mit einer freenet adresse seine mail bekommen?


----------



## atleno (9. September 2008)

30 mal key abgschickt....bis jetzt noch nix da! 

die haben sicherlich den key überprüf server dingens kaputt gemacht.


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

jo hab auch keine lust mehr,ich habs jetzt mit jedem trick versucht und vllt insgesamt nun 40x abgeschickt-keine mail-.-
vielleicht gehts ja heute abend,aber ich denke jemals in die beta zu kommen werden nur noch die wenigsten schaffen...


----------



## rado300 (9. September 2008)

Und grad bei den letzten 10000 dauert alles 100 mal länger xD
wer weiss überhaupt ob das mit den 10 000 stimmt ! Warscheinlich wartet noch halb Europa darauf, dass die endlich die Probs in den griff kriegen.


----------



## Khhaine (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt auch mit opera 10 mal gespammt... bis jetzt ist noch nichts da, nur so aus interesse, hat schon wer mit einer freenet adresse seine mail bekommen?



ICh habe Freenet einige meiner Freunde auch bei noch keinen ist etwas angekommen.
Ich glaube langsam nicht mehr daran das es für mich noch was wird mir der BETA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

ja hab mit freenet mail gekriegt.... Key ungültig xD


----------



## xYoSox (9. September 2008)

*Geht doch alles net o.O
Ich bin selber Informatiker und weiß das man viele Probleme bei einem so großen Ansturm haben kann. Aber nach 3 Tagen soetwas nicht gängig gemacht zu bekommen ist............ Naja.
 Ich verzichte auf W.A.R. Habe schon zuviel zeit investiert für das Game ohne es überhaupt mal antesten zu können. Das muss ich mir nicht geben. 

Ok machts mal gut und good Luck noch.*


----------



## Birte (9. September 2008)

ja langsam hab ich auch kein bock mehr!


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Kann ich verstehen vorallem aufgrund der Tatsache das die keine News posten...
Hab das Gefühl ich lauf gegen ne Wand *ouch*


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

hab innerhalb von 20s ^^ 12 anfragen geschrieben man bin ich gut ^^


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

hat also keiner mit freenet eine mail bekommen? verschwörung? absicht? sinn? traue mich jetzt aber nichtmehr die e-mail adresse zu wechseln, villeicht kommt er dann durcheinander xD


----------



## tohk (9. September 2008)

Ich bin grade ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mir das Wochenende freinehme um mal dem GOA-HQ nen "freundlichen" Besuch abzustatten....mit viel "Bumm" und "Karumms"


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Hallo ? Ließ ma genau... Hab doch geschrieben hab ne mail dort bekommen aber da stand nur drin key is ungültig -,-


----------



## mampfel (9. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> hab innerhalb von 20s ^^ 12 anfragen geschrieben man bin ich gut ^^



wie schafft man das so schnell??
muss unter firefox immer alles manuell eintippen -.-


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

ah, das hab ich überlesen, schade wollte gerade die schuld auf freenet schieben


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Evtl kommen da auch nur mails an "key is ungültig" man regt mich das alles auf


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> Geht doch alles net o.O
> Ich bin selber Informatiker und weiß das man viele Probleme bei einem so großen Ansturm haben kann. Aber nach 3 Tagen soetwas nicht gängig gemacht zu bekommen ist............ Naja.
> Ich verzichte auf W.A.R. Habe schon zuviel zeit investiert für das Game ohne es überhaupt mal antesten zu können. Das muss ich mir nicht geben.
> 
> Ok machts mal gut und good Luck noch.



Gut das solche leute garnet erst war zocken wollen gut so geht mit gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr vergesst immerwieder DAS IST IMMER NOCH EINE BETA! da ist sowas zuverkraften!
Ich würde euch verstehen wenn es nun der release wäre,aber so eine beta ist dafür da fehler auszuschalten die den regulären "Kostenpflichtigen" start verzögern würden!

Und,wegen der Pre Order,es steht da das ihr Garantierten zugang bekommt,aber nich vom ersten Tag an.Jetz macht euch gedanken

Gruß Luxx3r

Edit: Und nein ich warte auch noch seit gestern 16 Uhr auf die Mail!


----------



## Gnôrke (9. September 2008)

ich glaube mittlerweile lass ich meine 4. 10er batterie los un immernoch nichts un meine erste registrierung ging gestern 16:30 uhr raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HotH Gazghul (9. September 2008)

ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter hab alles versucht aber nix hab nur mal ne mail bekommen das mein login nicht stimmt was aber quatsch is


----------



## Ferox21 (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab heute morgen so um 6.15 5 mal meinen Key abgeschickt - eine mail kam zurück er wäre ungültig. Dann habe ich mal ein O durch ein D in meinem CE Pre Order Key ausgetauscht und um 6.45 bevor ich zur Arbeit ging als letzte Hoffnung abgeschickt. Und was soll ich sagen, wo ich an der Arbeit ankam war die Bestätigung da und jetzt bin ich zu Hause und patche grad. Aber jetzt geht es zum Sport und da muss ich noch was warten... 

Na ja, alle die noch nichts erreicht haben tun mir wirklich leid. Hoffen wir alle, dass der echte Spielstart besser ablaufen wird...


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

Nanisa für den Weltfrieden !


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

mampfel schrieb:


> wie schafft man das so schnell??
> muss unter firefox immer alles manuell eintippen -.-



ganz einfach mehr seiten öffnen und alle bearbeiten und nach eiander abschiken


----------



## atleno (9. September 2008)

ich vermute sehr stark das gar keine mails mehr bearbeietet werden, GOA wird selber die schnauze voll haben. 
Ich persönlich gebs nun auf, keine lust mehr. 
ob ich mir das spiel zum release kaufe muss ich mir noch sehr stark überlegen....wenn das genauso abläuft....ohje dann gute nacht GOA


----------



## Skipan (9. September 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute morgen so um 6.15 5 mal meinen Key abgeschickt - eine mail kam zurück er wäre ungültig. Dann habe ich mal ein O durch ein D in meinem CE Pre Order Key ausgetauscht und um 6.45 bevor ich zur Arbeit ging als letzte Hoffnung abgeschickt. Und was soll ich sagen, wo ich an der Arbeit ankam war die Bestätigung da und jetzt bin ich zu Hause und patche grad. Aber jetzt geht es zum Sport und da muss ich noch was warten...
> 
> Na ja, alle die noch nichts erreicht haben tun mir wirklich leid. Hoffen wir alle, dass der echte Spielstart besser ablaufen wird...




den echten spielstart werd ich wohl nicht mitterleben. hab das game grad abbestellt


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> Nanisa für den Weltfrieden !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

ich verste wirklich nciht wie die arbeiten einige wie z.B. ich warten jetzt schon ca 24 stunden andere bekommen sofort einen Key wieder andere dazwischen werden die nach nem Random system rausgesucht weil ich glaube kaum das jemand der sich früher angemeldet hat früher nen mail bekommt.

naja Whatever hoffe einfach mal das ich auch noch diese woche freigeschaltet werde und es zum headstart besser wird ^^


----------



## Dadeldi (9. September 2008)

Hab die Mail eben bekommen, das warten hat sich gelohnt. Ich drück Euch allen die Daumen das Ihr auch so rasch als möglich Warhammer online antesten könnt. Verzweifelt nicht es wird schon klappen *Alle Daumen drückt*


PS: Bitte denkt daran bevor Ihr WAR ganz abschreibt... die Beta ist "kein" Bestandteil des Spiels sondern nur ne gratis zugabe, sie ist auch nicht einfach nur zum zocken gedacht sondern um zu helfen den letzten feinschliff hinzukriegen damit die Spieler am Relasetag um so mehr freude haben. (Ich hab übrigens 25 Stunden auf die Mail gewartet also nicht verzweifeln)

Cu ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (9. September 2008)

tohk schrieb:


> Ich bin grade ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mir das Wochenende freinehme um mal dem GOA-HQ nen "freundlichen" Besuch abzustatten....mit viel "Bumm" und "Karumms"



Genau der Gedanke geht mir seit Montag Abend durch den Kopf.  Ich warte bis meine CE da ist, fahr damit zu GOA und schmeiße ihnen damit die Scheiben ein... 

Wenn ich dann wieder Zuhause bin installiere ich Diablo II -.-


Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich langsam das Verständnis für diese offensichtliche Unfähigkeit nicht mehr aufbringen kann. Am Montag war ich zwar enttäuscht, aber habe das noch als "Anfangsschwierigkeiten" abgetan. Jetzt, bald drei Tage nach OB-Start, überlege ich mir ernsthaft die CE zu stornieren und Warhammer den Rücken zu kehren. Nicht weil WAR ein schlechtes Spiel ist (das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern weil GOA im Vorfeld schon nicht gut da stand (DAoC) und es ihnen "scheinbar" nichts ausmacht zehntausende von Spielern einfach vor den Kopf zu stoßen.
Ich finde die Situation sehr schade für Mythic, weil die tatenlos zusehen müssen...


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> den echten spielstart werd ich wohl nicht mitterleben. hab das game grad abbestellt



Jap 2:0 für W.A.R. der nächste wer wegen ner beta kündigt ist selber schuld man bin ich froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (9. September 2008)

Kralos schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen vorallem aufgrund der Tatsache das die keine News posten...
> Hab das Gefühl ich lauf gegen ne Wand *ouch*




Auf der WAR Seite stehen doch, im Moment bald Stündliche News.


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

atleno schrieb:


> ich vermute sehr stark das gar keine mails mehr bearbeietet werden, GOA wird selber die schnauze voll haben.
> Ich persönlich gebs nun auf, keine lust mehr.
> ob ich mir das spiel zum release kaufe muss ich mir noch sehr stark überlegen....wenn das genauso abläuft....ohje dann gute nacht GOA



hehe da kann doch das spiel nix dafür das goa misst baut 
und das nicht auf die reie bekommt ^^ 
also xD warum aufhören es zu spielen das bekomemn die schon wieder hin


----------



## Owock (9. September 2008)

Huhu,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Mozilla die Seite mit den eingegebenen Daten zu kopieren?
Alles immer wieder neu eingeben ist etwas mühseelig...

MfG


----------



## Rem (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> Gut das solche leute garnet erst war zocken wollen gut so geht mit gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du verwechselst da etwas, Warhammer Online ist eine Beta. Die Registrierung, die Codeeingabe und die Webseite ansich haben nichts mit dem Spiel zutun.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

bestimmt schon das 10. mal noch niachts da


----------



## Dadeldi (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> Jap 2:0 für W.A.R. der nächste wer wegen ner beta kündigt ist selber schuld man bin ich froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich Dir recht geben, sagt ma was macht Ihr wenn privat mal ein problemchen auftaucht ? schmeisst Ihr dann auch gleich alles hin ? und soetwas soll unsere Zukunft sein....na das kann ja heiter werden .


----------



## mooNtey (9. September 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert der "trick" auch nicht. Naja warte jetzt schon seit 27std auf die bestätigung, glaube da kommt gar nix mehr...


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

öhm naja wie lang muss man den momentan auf die mail warten hab jetzt ja 10anfragen rausgehaun das sollte ma reichen


----------



## Var Lovar (9. September 2008)

Einen schönen Abend,
Ich warte nun auch, wie viele seit einigen Tagen auf die hochgepriesene Bestätigungsmail, jedoch stoße ich auf andere Probleme:
Es sind nun schon zwei Emails angekommen, die mir mitteilen, dass ich irgendeine falsche Angabe gemacht habe, welche dazu führt, das ich mich nicht freischalten lassen kann. Jedoch bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, das ich Alles, definitiv Alles exakt angegeben habe. (Ich glaube STRG + C / V verschreibt sich nur selten.)

Hat jemand das selbe Problem ?


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Muss ich Dir recht geben, sagt ma was macht Ihr wenn privat mal ein problemchen auftaucht ? schmeisst Ihr dann auch gleich alles hin ? und soetwas soll unsere Zukunft sein....na das kann ja heiter werden .



hehe du hast ja schon deine mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ auch will 
aber xD spiel doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du weiter im forum schreiben willst können wir ruhig tauschen ^^ dann spiel ich


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> ZITAT(Nanisa @ 9.09.2008, 17:05)
> Gut das solche leute garnet erst war zocken wollen gut so geht mit gott
> Ihr vergesst immerwieder DAS IST IMMER NOCH EINE BETA! da ist sowas zuverkraften!
> Ich würde euch verstehen wenn es nun der release wäre,aber so eine beta ist dafür da fehler auszuschalten die den regulären "Kostenpflichtigen" start verzögern würden!
> ...



Du eine Beta ist auch dafür da den Regestrierungsseiten auf belastung zutesten!Wie gesagt mir ist es lieber das das Problem in der Beta auftritt aber zum Release vollständig läuft als das es da ins stocken kommt.
Und BTW welche großen spiele hatten am release keine acc probs?
WoW=1. WE fast nicht spielbar
DaoC=2. Tage kaum was zumachen
EQ2=auch 2 Tage mit Problemen zukämpfen

wenn was auffällt und das gehirn klick macht bekommt nen Keks von mir.
Und da meine Hoffnung nicht stirbt liegt neben mir eine 2000 Stk vorratspackung

Grüße Luxx3r


----------



## Balthasar92 (9. September 2008)

mich kotzt GOA einfach nur an .... 
die bestätigungs e-mail liegt seit sonntag in meinem postfach (accountaktivierung) aber jedesmal wenn ich ihn aktivieren will kommt error 303 seit sonntag bei beiden links ?!

wie soll ich denn da überhaupt ins spiel reinkommen ? zumal man sich jetz überhauptnichtmehr registrieren kann ...


----------



## locomotion999 (9. September 2008)

hehe jetzt mal im ernst leute , ich sehe schwarz für den release in europa. wenn sie es nicht mal hinkriegen binnen 48+ std. mails an die leute zu verschicken, wie sollen dann die aufkommenden probleme beim richtigen start des spiels bewältigt werden ?
ich persönlich bin wenig überrrascht vom goa-chaos , es ist halt schade für das spiel und ,dass es bereits so früh an sympathie verliert.

wenn doch nur das pvp-sys. in WoW nicht so be...scheiden wäre, hätte ich mich schon längst verabschiedet .aus daoc weiss ich, dass dies nur der anfang eines qualifizierten und schnellen supports ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Also bei Goa arbeiten wahrscheinlich nur Versager und solche die es noch werden wollen.

Ich krieg auch seit Ewigkeiten keine email.

Habe auch das D durch ein O ersetzt ansonsten alles nochmal genauestens überprüft.
Aber ich glaube bei denen wird einfach nur die ganze Zeit gelogen.
Von wegen es können schon zehntausende fröhlich zocken.

Die einzigen die zocken können sind die von der closed beta und ein paar die man auf einer Hand abzählen kann.

Blöde Firma


----------



## heretik (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> Jap 2:0 für W.A.R. der nächste wer wegen ner beta kündigt ist selber schuld man bin ich froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freu dich nicht zu früh, "ich kündige mein Abo" ist das Standardgebell der unzufriedenen Jammerbolzen unter den MMORPG-Spielern. "Ich bestelle ab" ist halt ein Vorstadium.

Merke: Je lauter gebellt wird, desto inkonsequenter sind die Leute dann auch. Wer wirklich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel hat ist längst nicht mehr hier.


----------



## mampfel (9. September 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Mozilla die Seite mit den eingegebenen Daten zu kopieren?
> Alles immer wieder neu eingeben ist etwas mühseelig...
> ...



würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Balthasar92 (9. September 2008)

mampfel schrieb:


> würde mich auch mal interessieren



wenns mit chrome ne möglichkeit gibt bitte bescheidsagen .... dann schick ich denen mal 500 mails -.- *grml*


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> > ZITAT(Nanisa @ 9.09.2008, 17:13)
> > Jap 2:0 für W.A.R. der nächste wer wegen ner beta kündigt ist selber schuld man bin ich froh
> 
> 
> ...



Musst du mir jetz echt die Illusion nehmen das W.A.R. zu einer "großteils" heul freien Zone wird?
Aber bekommst auch nen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Muss ich Dir recht geben, sagt ma was macht Ihr wenn privat mal ein problemchen auftaucht ? schmeisst Ihr dann auch gleich alles hin ? und soetwas soll unsere Zukunft sein....na das kann ja heiter werden .



Warum nicht bei AOC haben viele das Geld raus geschmießen weil es unfertig war bis dort hinein...
Wenn das mit den servern nicht funktioniert und ihr die erste woche nicht spielen könnt dan lach ich euch aus....
und Nachkaufen is doch np fals man sieht das es funktioniert


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Balthasar92 schrieb:


> wenns mit chrome ne möglichkeit gibt bitte bescheidsagen .... dann schick ich denen mal 500 mails -.- *grml*



414 emails würden wahrscheinlich auch ihren Zweck erfüllen


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

Ich hab zwar keine bestätigunsmail bekommen das mein key geht. aber ich patche gerade. lol


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

Mal ne frage wie habt ihr es mit der G15 gemacht makro? Wenn ja wie^^


----------



## Valeriah (9. September 2008)

Die Informationspolitik lässt doch zu wünschen übrig. ist ja schön das um 12.30 noch 10000 spieler abgearbeitet wurden. Aber wie siehts danach aus?
wieviele anfragen stehen in der liste, wieiviel schafft das system circa pro stunde. solche sachen wären für die user mal interessant. 
Es kann doch nicht sein das man 24 stunden wartet und der andere schreit nach 5 min " hab meine bestätigung".

da mag es eine beta sein, hin oder her, sowas darf eigentlich nur bedingt vorkommen. Natürlich darf mal ein loginserver abstürzen. Aber wenn ich im vorraus schon sage "wir sind auf alles vorbereitet" dann darf mir sowas nicht passieren. und wenn mir doch sowas passiert müsste ich es als firma hinbekommen das es innerhalb von 1 arbeitstag wieder läuft. 
und das problem ist ja, die beta läuft ja eben. nur eben der login dafür nicht. und der hat so gesehen gar nichts mit einer beta in der ich das spiel teste zu tun.
in eve online gibts sowas wie "stresstests" wieso gabs hier sowas nicht? austesten was die server aushalten, hätten sich bestimmt genug leute gefunden zum testen. aber sowas wurde wohl nichtmal in erwägung gezogen, schade eigentlich.

und nun warte ich eben weiter... nunmehr seit 2 tagen...


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

ich hab jetzt zwei mal zehn mal den code abgeschickt, nichts bei freenet.


----------



## atleno (9. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> hehe da kann doch das spiel nix dafür das goa misst baut
> und das nicht auf die reie bekommt ^^
> also xD warum aufhören es zu spielen das bekomemn die schon wieder hin



ich sag ja auch nicht das dass spiel daran schuld ist. Mich nervt es nur das die blöde mail nicht kommt.
Das spiel werd ich mir schon holen, aber warscheinlich erst nach 1-2 wochen.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine bestätigunsmail bekommen das mein key geht. aber ich patche gerade. lol




Wie zum Henker kann man bitte patchen?


----------



## Tôny (9. September 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> Die Informationspolitik lässt doch zu wünschen übrig. ist ja schön das um 12.30 noch 10000 spieler abgearbeitet wurden. Aber wie siehts danach aus?
> wieviele anfragen stehen in der liste, wieiviel schafft das system circa pro stunde. solche sachen wären für die user mal interessant.
> Es kann doch nicht sein das man 24 stunden wartet und der andere schreit nach 5 min " hab meine bestätigung".
> 
> ...


Das hat mit Beta nichts zu tuen....der client ist eine Beta version...nicht die Registrierung und in Amerika lief alles problemlos. Der Europäische Publisher ist einfach total überfordert.


----------



## Mendron (9. September 2008)

code eingabe 8.9.  ca 17 .00 uhr  (mail noch net da)

sagt mal haben manche schon ihre mail bekommen die später eingetragen haben ? 

gruss ralle


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

> ich hab jetzt zwei mal zehn mal den code abgeschickt, nichts bei freenet.



och nur so wenig ich habe eben 30 mails rausgehaun nur um zu schaun was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bisher immer noch nüx auf jedenfall habe ich heute 100 mails verschickt und gebe deswegen auf mal schaun ob sich da noch irgendwas heute tut für mich schauts im moment danach aus das der großteil spielen aknn und der rest hat eben erstmal pech und muss bis morgen warten


----------



## Mischweck (9. September 2008)

ich hab gestern 17 uhr registriert nix angekommen...
jetzt hab ichs eben nochmal versucht mit der spamm variante 
immer noch nichts ... so langsam wird mir das echt zu dumm 
ich kauf mir doch keine vorbesteller version von ea wenn ich dann bis mittwoch oder noch länger nich in die beta kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Mendron schrieb:


> code eingabe 8.9.  ca 17 .00 uhr  (mail noch net da)
> 
> sagt mal haben manche schon ihre mail bekommen die später eingetragen haben ?
> 
> gruss ralle


bnestimmt 20.ma gereggt nichts da schon ab gestern abend 17uhr rum


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> Das hat mit Beta nichts zu tuen....der client ist eine Beta version...nicht die Registrierung und in Amerika lief alles problemlos. Der Europäische Publisher ist einfach total überfordert.



Hmm meinst du nicht das eine so groß angelegte beta auch so nebenbei das system um das Spiel herum auf die probe stellen soll?2 Fliegen mit einer klappe und man könnte die Fehler die man jetz macht von der "To Do"-Liste streichen oder meinste nicht?

Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## Yamii (9. September 2008)

Gibt leute die haben das Glück die Mail praktisch sofort zu bekommen (auch jetzt noch).

Ich gehöre jedenfalls nicht dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

will mir nicht wer seinen account bissl borgen? warte jetzt seit gestern 16:15 und habe bereits alle tricks ausprobiert  mail kommt einfach nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> och nur so wenig ich habe eben 30 mails rausgehaun nur um zu schaun was passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hier is einer noch Positiv! dir wird das lachen noch vergehn


----------



## Tôny (9. September 2008)

munn schrieb:


> Hier is einer noch Positiv! dir wird das lachen noch vergehn


joap habs am anfang auch mit Humor genommen...aber nach 3 tagen ists halt doch nervig


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> joap habs am anfang auch mit Humor genommen...aber nach 3 tagen ists halt doch nervig


me 2

sagen wirs so goa hats einfach verkackt...


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> ich kauf mir doch keine vorbesteller version von ea wenn ich dann bis mittwoch oder noch länger nich in die beta kann



Ich sage es wieder,in der Anzeige zu Vorbesteller Version steht ,das du an der open beta zugang hast,nur da ist nich garantiert das du vom ersten tag an mit nem roten teppich ,2 Halbnackten Frauen/Männern(je nach geschmack) die dir dein Essen und Trinken halten spielen darfst.
Auch wenn du erst am letzten tag reinkommst wurde der Vertrag erfüllt.

Also es ist noch zufrüh um aus Frust die "Ich hab die Pre-Order Version gekauft" schiene zu fahren,bisher wurde noch kein Vertragsbruch begangen also so long.

Ich wünsch euch allen und mir natürlich Glück das die E-Mails endlich kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

ALter schwede 40 mal gespammt mit 2 mail addressen versucht und alles.
Langsam glaub ich die Preorder leute haben spizelle key´s bekommmen...
und bei en key´s denken sie sich bei den brauhcen wa so wie so net aktiviren da die deppen das game so wie so schon gekauft haben *MÖÖÖP*

(ich depp kauf auch noch die Preoorder von EA! (mein real key hab ich auch noch net genauso wie den itemcode! -.-)

Boar fucked mich das ab!


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Ich glaube am 14. Sepember um 23:59 wird man die Beta dann vielleicht spielen dürfen...

Bitte ich flehe das Forum an, KANN MIR IRGENDJEMAND ERKLÄREN WAS CODE 303 BEDEUTET???????

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig wenn ich das nicht bald herauskriege... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> joap habs am anfang auch mit Humor genommen...aber nach 3 tagen ists halt doch nervig



naja warte jetzt ja auch schon seit 3 tagen und bin auch noch cniht drin ist halt ne beta ist GOA ich sehs gelassen werde erst böse wenn der Headstart genauso endet ^^


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

Warum regt ihr eich alle denn so auf das nur nee beta ich kann zwar verstehen das ihr spielen wollt xD aber regt euch nicht so auf ich bin mir sicher goa macht alles in seiner macht stehende nur müsst ihr euch halt gedulden


----------



## xIcebear (9. September 2008)

Um ca. 16 Uhr EINMAL den Key abgeschickt, bisher noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, aber Patcher läuft!


----------



## LionTamer (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> Du eine Beta ist auch dafür da den Regestrierungsseiten auf belastung zutesten! Wie gesagt mir ist es lieber das das Problem in der Beta auftritt aber zum Release vollständig läuft als das es da ins stocken kommt.



So sehe ich das eigentlich auch.

Natürlich bin ich wie viele Andere auch ziemlich frustriert und verärgert, daß es jetzt schon der 3. Tag ist, wo ich auf eine Möglichkeit warte an der Beta teilzunehmen.
Und das das was GOA praktiziert völlig induskutabel ist.

Aber ich finde auch, daß wir fast eher von Glück reden können, daß es jetzt bereits bei der Open Beta aufgefallen ist, daß das System welches sich GOA scheinbar überlegt hat, völlig untauglich ist.
Somit haben sie nun die Woche zum HS Zeit, es zumindest dahingehend zu regeln, daß am Sonntag der CE HS-Start nicht auch wieder so ein Desaster wird.

Ich will nicht wissen, was passieren würde, wenn sie am So den CE HS vergeigen, und dann am Mo direkt der SE HS starten sollte, und die dann dort auch erst noch rumdocktern müssen.


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Ich finds irgendwie schade, das nichtmal eine Reihenfolge beim Versandt der Emails angelegt wurde .... irgendwie sind die meisten Leute aktiv, die gestern Abend irgendwann nach 19:30 die Registrierung durchgeführt haben... sehr merkwürdig. Ich warte jetzt schon seit 26 Stunden und mehreren reg-Versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Vielleicht hab ich ja das Glück, heute noch einen Mail zu bekommen, oder zumindest die Möglichkeit zu patchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Hab die CE-Preorder gekauft ... scheinen sich ja die Fälle zu häufen, bei denen eben diese Personen keine Bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## Friezaa (9. September 2008)

Hat schon irgendwer irgendwo was gelesen, wann auf der WAR HP die Loginfunktion und alles drumrum wieder funzen soll? Hab meinen Login bzw. das PW vergessen und leider nur: "Die Passwortwiederherstellung ist momentan nicht verfügbar". Zum Kotzen das ganze


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> ALter schwede 40 mal gespammt mit 2 mail addressen versucht und alles.
> Langsam glaub ich die Preorder leute haben spizelle key´s bekommmen...
> und bei en key´s denken sie sich bei den brauhcen wa so wie so net aktiviren da die deppen das game so wie so schon gekauft haben *MÖÖÖP*
> 
> ...


mööp hab ja auch ne ce und es gehd ned


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

xIcebear schrieb:


> Um ca. 16 Uhr EINMAL den Key abgeschickt, bisher noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, aber Patcher läuft!



wie Peatcher läuft ? das geht doch nicht wenn du noch keine mail hast


----------



## Jawa2Be (9. September 2008)

Wenn ich die Heulsusen mich eingschlossen richtig verstehe geht es uns nicht um WAR! Das Spiel ist super wird seinen Weg machen.
Das Problem ist das wir nicht reinkommen und uns mit der Accountstruktur von GOA rummschlagen müssen.Was aber noch schlimmer ist ist das kein Feedback von GOA kommt was denn Stand der Dinge ist.
Ich denke die die jetzt noch nicht Spielen können sollten sich wie ich ne andere Beschäftigung  suchen und bis zum Headstart der CE Version warten so er denn stattfindet. Denn da muss ich ja wieder nen Code eingeben und das wird sicherlich auch wieder ein heiden Spass!
Mir schwahnt Böses.
WAR ist super und
zu GOA sage ich es mit den Worten eines brühmten Schauspielers, Michael Douglas in Black Rain: 
 " I'd like to get kissed before I get fu**ked! "

So jetzt geh ich Joggen das entspannt.


Gruss JAWA


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> (ich depp kauf auch noch die Preoorder von EA! (mein real key hab ich auch noch net genauso wie den itemcode! -.-)
> 
> Boar fucked mich das ab!




Hahaha, Same Here!


War wohl doch nicht so schlau gleich beim Publisher selber zu kaufen!


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> naja warte jetzt ja auch schon seit 3 tagen und bin auch noch cniht drin ist halt ne beta ist GOA ich sehs gelassen werde erst böse wenn der Headstart genauso endet ^^



Das ist ne Einstellung die Richtig ist. *Keks geb*
Je mehr Leute mit so einer Einstellung an die sache rangehen wäre ein Problem schon gelöst,dieses erbärmliche und nervige mimimimi.
Sehts gelassen der Headstart kommt bestimmt und wird auf jedenfall besser da einige Dinge von der "Was kann ich alles Falschmachn"-Liste gestrichen sind.
Und ich habe ehrlich mitleid mit dennen die unter dem geheule in den Foren ausgepeitscht werden und mit nem Messer im Rücken die Server flicken.

Grüße Luxx3r


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> wie Peatcher läuft ? das geht doch nicht wenn du noch keine mail hast



und wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> wie Peatcher läuft ? das geht doch nicht wenn du noch keine mail hast



Die Frage stelle ich mir auch ... wie können manche patchen ohne die Mail ?? bei mir kommt leider nach wie vor "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen etc."


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

lol goa soll alles machen was in ihrer macht steht??dan haben soviel macht wien stück brot 70.00 können zocken und der rest bekommt ums verrecken keine e-mail son goa futzi macht nen thread auf wo man seine fragen beantworten kan aber der beantwortt keine ...

ich hab war vorbestellt und am 15 ten Sollte es funktionieren wen nich ruf ich bei denen sturm an und nerv se solange bis sich mal was bewegt das kanns echt nich sein wen ich da ne 8 te klasse hinhocke wo nen monat über webseite hossten usw durchgenommen haben geht as besser als mit dem schwuchtel ferein einer hat ma die goa seite gepostet das sind alles kleine china kinder


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

So alle in meine mybuffed gruppe 414 geschädig joinen und wir machen im forum nen massen post den fasse ichd ann zusammen und schicke ihn an goa!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

so habs jetzt auch ma mit nem andern  key probiert


----------



## tohk (9. September 2008)

Okay ich fasse zusammen, was ich für Mails bekommen habe seit ich die Aktivierung das ERSTE mal geschickt habe:

-ca. 20 Viarga, etc. Werbe E-mail
-5 Phishing Mails von ominösen Banken
-1 Mail von einem Freund (der sich darüber aufregt, dass GOA nix kann)
-1 mal das Kinoprogramm für nächste Woche
-und eine Mail, in der ich über folgendes informiert wurde: "LEGO Universe prepares for flight!"

und ICH soll ruhig bleiben?

(w)ARRRGHH!!!!!!


----------



## xIcebear (9. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> wie Peatcher läuft ? das geht doch nicht wenn du noch keine mail hast



Anscheinend doch. Er ist auch komplett durchgelaufen, zocken kann ich aber trotzdem nicht.
Beim starten der .exe kommt eine Fehlermeldung ... d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden... 
Lass den Patcher jetzt gerade nochmal mit ner kompletten Überprüfung laufen.


----------



## Promillo (9. September 2008)

warte nun seid 26h auf die mali.
iss wirklich einen frechheit von GOA noch zu behaupten dass sie alles im griff haben.
bin schwer entäuscht......


----------



## Saiien II (9. September 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen hier habe ich bereids 5 Emails von WAR erhalten... jedoch alle ohne registrierungserfolg.
Ich muss sagen das mir die Lust an dem Spiel wirklich vergangen ist... da ich seid 3 Tagen nurnoch auf war-europe und Outlook gucke. Ich habs echt satt.
Überigents funktioniert das mit den 10 Emails auf einmal wirklich...


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> lol goa soll alles machen was in ihrer macht steht??dan haben soviel macht wien stück brot 70.00 können zocken und der rest bekommt ums verrecken keine e-mail son goa futzi macht nen thread auf wo man seine fragen beantworten kan aber der beantwortt keine ...
> 
> ich hab war vorbestellt und am 15 ten Sollte es funktionieren wen nich ruf ich bei denen sturm an und nerv se solange bis sich mal was bewegt das kanns echt nich sein wen ich da ne 8 te klasse hinhocke wo nen monat über webseite hossten usw durchgenommen haben geht as besser als mit dem schwuchtel ferein einer hat ma die goa seite gepostet das sind alles kleine china kinder



ein tipp,regg dich ums verrecken ab,weil der unter diesem wut ausbruch leidet bist nur du.
Ich setze mal vorraus das du nicht aus der Besagten 8 Klasse bist und dein Zimmer keine Gummiwände hat,gut.
Weil erstens Leidet unter deinem Wutausbruch nur dein Herz (Herzattacken wünsch ich keinem) und zweitens deine Wohung bzw Umfeld falls du in wut und rage um dich schlagen solltest.

TIP: 1. Schwarzen Tee trinken beruhigt extrem gut
       2. Sport machen,lenkt ab ,entspannt und Powert aus
       3. Zeit irgendwie sonst vertreiben,zB. alte langvergessene bekannte/freunde anrufen und mal um die Häuser ziehen

Grüße Luxx3r


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

*JUNGS ES FUNKTIONIERT.*

Ich hab keine mail bekommen aber ich konnte patchen und jetzt kann ich zocken. also probiert es aus ob es bei euch auch geht.


----------



## HiFischi (9. September 2008)

tütelitü xD ich zock was anderes kein bock mehr zu warten xD is ja mal übelst hart von goa xD 
naja auf jeden fall hoff ich dennoch wenigstens heute noch nee mail zu bekommen xD 
auch wenn sie sich nur darin entschuldigen xD also bis dahin viel spass noch beim warten


----------



## para' (9. September 2008)

xIcebear schrieb:


> Anscheinend doch. Er ist auch komplett durchgelaufen, zocken kann ich aber trotzdem nicht.
> Beim starten der .exe kommt eine Fehlermeldung ... d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden...
> Lass den Patcher jetzt gerade nochmal mit ner kompletten Überprüfung laufen.



Einfach DX 9c installieren, aber naja, ihr kennt ja die Geschichte mit dem Bauer und den Kartoffeln


----------



## Socius (9. September 2008)

HM,wollte mit Warhammer nich kaufen ohne,die Beta gespielt zu haben..
Tja,dann werd ich mir es wohl nicht kaufen,wenn dies nicht gebacken kriegen..
Ein Kunde ist denen zwar scheiß egal,aber kann ich wenigstens sinnvolleres machen,schon zuviel zeit für die kack beta draufgegangen..


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

xIcebear schrieb:


> Anscheinend doch. Er ist auch komplett durchgelaufen, zocken kann ich aber trotzdem nicht.
> Beim starten der .exe kommt eine Fehlermeldung ... d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden...
> Lass den Patcher jetzt gerade nochmal mit ner kompletten Überprüfung laufen.


musst du dir bei dll-files.com runterladen


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> Das ist ne Einstellung die Richtig ist. *Keks geb*
> Je mehr Leute mit so einer Einstellung an die sache rangehen wäre ein Problem schon gelöst,dieses erbärmliche und nervige mimimimi.
> Sehts gelassen der Headstart kommt bestimmt und wird auf jedenfall besser da einige Dinge von der "Was kann ich alles Falschmachn"-Liste gestrichen sind.
> Und ich habe ehrlich mitleid mit dennen die unter dem geheule in den Foren ausgepeitscht werden und mit nem Messer im Rücken die Server flicken.
> ...



Wenn alle so auf der Welt wären ich glaub wir wären in der Steinzeit^^
Naja ansich stimmt das ja trozdem es liegt nicht nur daran das es nicht funktioniert sondern an dem allgemeinen die news
sind einfach mal schlecht sie dauern X Stunden... und Naja irgendwo muss man den Frusst loss werden 

sry für Rechtschreibung


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> So alle in meine mybuffed gruppe 414 geschädig joinen und wir machen im forum nen massen post den fasse ichd ann zusammen und schicke ihn an goa!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin dabei.

Nieder mit GOA


----------



## katsuma (9. September 2008)

Saiien schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen hier habe ich bereids 5 Emails von WAR erhalten... jedoch alle ohne registrierungserfolg.
> Ich muss sagen das mir die Lust an dem Spiel wirklich vergangen ist... da ich seid 3 Tagen nurnoch auf war-europe und Outlook gucke. Ich habs echt satt.
> Überigents funktioniert das mit den 10 Emails auf einmal wirklich...


auch wenn in der email steht, dass es nicht geklappt hat, einfach ausprobieren. EIn Kollege von mir konnte sich trotzdem einloggen, obwohl in der mail stand, dass der Key ungültig wäre ...


----------



## DeFu (9. September 2008)

also isch habs versucht mit den 10mails gleichzeitig abschicken. funzt net -.-



(w) AAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> lügner : D



em nein? naja ich freu mich grad nen haxn aus kannst glauben oder ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priest@PVP (9. September 2008)

gibt es hier jemanden der es jetzt schon 11 mal versucht hat  und es passiert trotzdem nix?


----------



## Birte (9. September 2008)

ich finde es eine frechheit das diese ärsche nicht mal reagieren! Könnten wenigstens ne nachricht rausgeben!

Drecks Goa sind ja schlimmer als Blizzard


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Priest@PVP schrieb:


> gibt es hier jemanden der es jetzt schon 11 mal versucht hat  und es passiert trotzdem nix?


ja und der heißt doimli


----------



## Cláw1 (9. September 2008)

JO!


----------



## Socius (9. September 2008)

So,hab jetzt nochma n müllaccount(den es nicht gibt) + key und so mit anderer e-mail gemacht...
mal sehen ob ich da ne e-mail kriege 0o


----------



## Kilreth (9. September 2008)

Ich habe heute 4 mal den Key angemeldet und gestern bereits um 16:30. Bis jetzt ist immernoch keine Mail angekommen. Ich hoffe das Mythic noch schnell den Serveranbieter wechselt.


----------



## Priest@PVP (9. September 2008)

Birte schrieb:


> ich finde es eine frechheit das diese ärsche nicht mal reagieren! Könnten wenigstens ne nachricht rausgeben!
> 
> Drecks Goa sind ja schlimmer als Blizzard




10/10 !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

Boar bin nurn bei 60 Spamm versuchen (nun is auch ma gut!)

und nix is!

ICH LAUF GLEICH AMOK!


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> Wenn alle so auf der Welt wären ich glaub wir wären in der Steinzeit^^
> Naja ansich stimmt das ja trozdem es liegt nicht nur daran das es nicht funktioniert sondern an dem allgemeinen die news
> sind einfach mal schlecht sie dauern X Stunden... und Naja irgendwo muss man den Frusst loss werden
> 
> sry für Rechtschreibung



um mal wieder aufs thema zukommen,ich sagte bereits x mal (x steht für eine undefinierbare anzahl in allen foren),wäre es der release würde ich jeden einzelnen verstehen und mich selber tierischst aufregen,ABER (die aufmerksamen wissen was jetz kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) es ist immer noch eine Beta die zum ausmerzen von fehlern da ist und es ist leicht nervig wegen einer TEST variante des spiels so eine Heulerei vom Stamm zu lassen.

Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

Saiien schrieb:


> Überigents funktioniert das mit den 10 Emails auf einmal wirklich...


bei mir hat es weder mit 10,20 bzw 30codeingaben gleichzeitig gefunkt auf 4acc(2 die ich schon läger habe und 2 die ich mit der Konte erstellen fuktion vom patcher) mit 4verschiedenen keys

aber keine einzige mail bekommen werden auf gmx.at chello.at oder Lumenlunae.at(ist von meiner eigenen website)

und ja langsahm werde ich auch sauer wen es auf das hinauläuft das ich schätze nur einen tag testen kann wen überhaupt weil die beta dan zuende ist.

wollte mirdas game mal ansehen bervor ich die katze im sack kaufe
ja bin schon bei AoC eingefahren ;-(


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Ich habs mitlerweile ~18 mal probiert ...dennoch bisher keine Mail ..liegt sicher an der CE... die 55.000 Leute können ja noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehe jetzt erstmal enstpannt einkaufen.. gibt ja schließlich anderes als die Beta ^^ und hoffe , dass ich morgen in der Lage bin mich endlich einzuloggen oder zumindest den Patchter zu starten


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

hab mehr als 20x mein key eingegeben und abgeschickt. Und bis jetzt immer noch nichts. Find ne frechheit, dass die netmal ne News schreiben wie weit sie sind!


----------



## Saiien II (9. September 2008)

katsuma schrieb:


> auch wenn in der email steht, dass es nicht geklappt hat, einfach ausprobieren. EIn Kollege von mir konnte sich trotzdem einloggen, obwohl in der mail stand, dass der Key ungültig wäre ...


Hab schon. Funktioniert wirklich nicht... 
Es ist aber Unsinn das die Daten falsch sind.
1. Code wurde Kopiert
2. Accname stand noch auf war-europe im Login Fenster
3. Passwort kommt nur eins in Frage die die Vorraussetzungen erfüllt.

Und trotsdem geht es nicht...
*aufgeb*


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Kilreth schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 4 mal den Key angemeldet und gestern bereits um 16:30. Bis jetzt ist immernoch keine Mail angekommen. Ich hoffe das Mythic noch schnell den Serveranbieter wechselt.


zur info die server stehn bei denen


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> um mal wieder aufs thema zukommen,ich sagte bereits x mal (x steht für eine undefinierbare anzahl in allen foren),wäre es der release würde ich jeden einzelnen verstehen und mich selber tierischst aufregen,ABER (die aufmerksamen wissen was jetz kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo zum Glück is der echte Start in 1 Woche...
wenn die mit den *paar* Leuten schon Probleme haben was is dan erst beim echten Start den dan werden das 5 ODER 10 Fache an leuten rauf gehen!!!


----------



## Socius (9. September 2008)

Wer hat lust auf ne Runde Postal 2 mit modifizierten Models(GOA-Mitarbeiter)
Darauf hätte ich jetzt richtig lust -.-


----------



## xIcebear (9. September 2008)

para schrieb:


> Einfach DX 9c installieren, aber naja, ihr kennt ja die Geschichte mit dem Bauer und den Kartoffeln



Für den ersten Halbsatz ein Danke.


----------



## Immortalis (9. September 2008)

joa frechheit einerseits das die nix sagen
anderer seits verständlich da sie auch nur menschen sind un da es nur eine beta is....
ich warte zwar auch noch aber zum glück gibts ja auch noch ein rl=)
also bin mal pumpen aka mukkibude
cya


----------



## Pangolf (9. September 2008)

Neuen Account erstellen funkt Mail kommt nach ca 15min 

aber das Mail für die Key Aktivierung kommt nicht


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Also die Macher des Spiels können sich nur einen gewaltigen Vorwurf machen: Die inkompetenteste Firma der Welt (GOA) als Partner zu haben.

Ich meine, die Mitarbeiter von Goa sollen ruhig mal in ein Forum reinschauen und lesen wie sehr sie schon für ihre Unfähigkeit gehasst werden.


----------



## Kilreth (9. September 2008)

tut bitte weiter so als wäre der release noch 3 monate entfernt, so wie bei blizzard.
denkt mal realistisch darüber nach ob goa es schafft in einer woche ALLES nachzurüsten
wie naiv kann man sein...


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

AMOK!

Muste ich noch ma eben sagen ( binn bei 85 spamms! g15 sei dank)


----------



## helltrain (9. September 2008)

bei mir ises auch das  gleiche, finde es zwar langsam doof, aber naja ma abwarten was daraus wird, seht es doch alle net so schlim bei der beta, solang se es zum Start schaffen ^^


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> Jo zum Glück is der echte Start in 1 Woche...
> wenn die mit den *paar* Leuten schon Probleme haben was is dan erst beim echten Start den dan werden das 5 ODER 10 Fache an leuten rauf gehen!!!



da ich ein positiv denkender mensch bin sage ich dir das der release nicht 100% läuft aber auf jedenfall vielbesser als der beta start

Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## Immortalis (9. September 2008)

ohja g15 sei dank<3


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

xIcebear schrieb:


> Für den ersten Halbsatz ein Danke.


die dll downloaden dann gehts


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

Jo und troz g15 kein glück maybe machen die das auch alpfabetisch mein acc is mir z am anfang _.--.--


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> AMOK!
> 
> Muste ich noch ma eben sagen ( binn bei 85 spamms! g15 sei dank)



Wie machst du das mit der G15?^^


----------



## philo86 (9. September 2008)

toll bei mir gehts auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warte auch diese scheiss mail....


----------



## Priest@PVP (9. September 2008)

*heul* irgendwie doch schon traurig das ich jetzt schon seid 3 Tagen (Sonntag-Dienstag nicht am Stück Arbeit und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da sitze und auf so ne schei** Registrierung warte !!!

Sonntag - Montag Abend Fehler 414 bin bis ins Account menü gekommen !

Montag Abend - Dienstag (kann auch noch länger werden) warte auf die Mail 



Resulat bin sehr enttäuscht und gereizt aber da ich meinen Wow Account gekündigt habe und kein Geld für PC Spiele ausgebe habe ich nicht mal nen Spiel zum zocken *heul*


----------



## Mister-Loki (9. September 2008)

Das ist doch kein wunder, das nix vorwärts geht, wenn sich jeder depp 40x seinen code überprüfen lässt...
Nachdenken vor so dummen aktionen .....


----------



## Cäsario (9. September 2008)

28h und keine Mail----das ist schon lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

Xarth schrieb:


> Wie machst du das mit der G15?^^



hab ein Script geschrieben muste mal googlen aber mache das schon lange is net ganz so einfach.


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> tut bitte weiter so als wäre der release noch 3 monate entfernt, so wie bei blizzard.
> denkt mal realistisch darüber nach ob goa es schafft in einer woche ALLES nachzurüsten
> wie naiv kann man sein...



du in einer woche ist einiges zuschaffen,du musstest noch nie unter ner deadline arbeiten oder?da erlebst du mal wie viel man in einer woche schaffen kann

Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## bmorph (9. September 2008)

von arbeit gekommen und immer noch nix da...gestern um 18uhr key eigegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

mit der G15 einfach 
mit den makrotasten
                             G1=email addresse
                              G2=loginname
                               G3 usw usw usw


----------



## Immortalis (9. September 2008)

aber ich muss sagen so ne geile comunity hab ich lang nit gesehen

naja bin jez in der mukkibude
cya later


----------



## Priest@PVP (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> du in einer woche ist einiges zuschaffen,du musstest noch nie unter ner deadline arbeiten oder?da erlebst du mal wie viel man in einer woche schaffen kann
> 
> Gruß Luxx3r



bis jetzt haben se noch nicht mal in 3 Tagen alle Leute auf die Beta gebracht wieviele Beweise willste noch?


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> von arbeit gekommen und immer noch nix da...gestern um 18uhr key eigegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimms mir nich übel aber,stell dich hinten an!
Hab gestern 16uhr meinen code abgeschickt und ich warte immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## Barischni (9. September 2008)

Cäsario schrieb:


> 28h und keine Mail----das ist schon lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Zeugt von gänzlicher Unfähigkeit,... leider nichts neues bei GOA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> hab ein Script geschrieben muste mal googlen aber mache das schon lange is net ganz so einfach.



ehm nach welchen script soll ich den suchen? ein anhaltspunkt wäre nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Metzger4fmj (9. September 2008)

Browler .... kommst du aus Berg??? und warst in Bergzabern auf der Schule???


----------



## xXavieXx (9. September 2008)

Hm, hab gestern zum etwa 16.30 Uhr eingegeben und gerade nomma so um die 10/15ma dennoch keine mail =/ hab zwar nen closed beta key, aber nen kumpel von mir kommt nicht rein...


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

Xarth schrieb:


> ehm nach welchen script soll ich den suchen? ein anhaltspunkt wäre nicht schlecht^^


da geibts kein spizelles must ma nach Macros für g15 googeln da lenste wie das geht.


----------



## bmorph (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> nimms mir nich übel aber,stell dich hinten an!
> Hab gestern 16uhr meinen code abgeschickt und ich warte immernoch
> 
> 
> ...



nene^^ aber schreib mir pn wenn du hast, dann kann ich mich draufeinstellen, dass die mail VIELLEICHT blad kommt...


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> bis jetzt haben se noch nicht mal in 3 Tagen alle Leute auf die Beta gebracht wieviele Beweise willste noch?



je näher man an die deadline kommt desto härter wird gearbeitet wenn kein land in sicht ist,also hör endlich auf alles so negativ zusehen!sie wissen seit 3 tagen wie extrem der ansturm werden wird beim release.Und sie haben noch 7 Tage zeit sich drauf vorzubereiten!

Achja mal an all unser lieben schwarzseher ich frag mich wie man ein leben in Regen und Dunkelheit leben kann ohne auch nur einen Funken glaube an das Licht zuverlieren.

Grüße Luxx3r


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> nene^^ aber schreib mir pn wenn du hast, dann kann ich mich draufeinstellen, dass die mail VIELLEICHT blad kommt...



Mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browler (9. September 2008)

SO kein bock mehr zu warten ich ge jetzt Dota spielen.


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> je näher man an die deadline kommt desto härter wird gearbeitet wenn kein land in sicht ist,also hör endlich auf alles so negativ zusehen!sie wissen seit 3 tagen wie extrem der ansturm werden wird beim release.Und sie haben noch 7 Tage zeit sich drauf vorzubereiten!
> 
> Achja mal an all unser lieben schwarzseher ich frag mich wie man ein leben in Regen und Dunkelheit leben kann ohne auch nur einen Funken glaube an das Licht zuverlieren.
> 
> Grüße Luxx3r




Naja is ja nun egal, wir werden es sehn wer am ende Recht hat und ich hoffe echt das ich es nicht bin jedoch glaube ich net dran^^


----------



## Priest@PVP (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> je näher man an die deadline kommt desto härter wird gearbeitet wenn kein land in sicht ist,also hör endlich auf alles so negativ zusehen!sie wissen seit 3 tagen wie extrem der ansturm werden wird beim release.Und sie haben noch 7 Tage zeit sich drauf vorzubereiten!
> 
> Achja mal an all unser lieben schwarzseher ich frag mich wie man ein leben in Regen und Dunkelheit leben kann ohne auch nur einen Funken glaube an das Licht zuverlieren.
> 
> Grüße Luxx3r



Ist einfach man freut sich das man nen Open Beta Key hat und wartet wie ein kleiner Schuljunge auf den Sonntag wenn es endlich losgeht und man wird enttäuscht und schlimmer noch sogar noch 2 Tage danach immer noch gequät und mit Füßen getreten!

und zu der Frage mit dem Ansturm sie haben die Beta Keys selbst herausgegeben und wussten genau die Zahl die ihr Server packt !!!
ich lad ja auch nicht 20 Mann ein obwohl nur 10 in meine Wohnung passen !

es ist nur ne Beta <-- Oo Idiot !

ich hätte mal ne Frage an die die die Wow Beta gespielt haben war es da auch so schlimm ich meine noch zu 60er Zeiten


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

munn schrieb:


> Naja is ja nun egal, wir werden es sehn wer am ende Recht hat und ich hoffe echt das ich es nicht bin jedoch glaube ich net dran^^



hoffnung ist das letzte was dem menschen am leben hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (9. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> << Gestern um Punkt 17Uhr erfolgreich unterm neuen Link Namens "Code" meine Accountdaten und den Key übertragen.
> Immernoch keine Mail erhalten, ich halt Euch hier auf dem laufenden...
> 
> 
> ...



ok, es sind wieder drei stunden rum, ich habe nach wie vor keine e-mail erhalten...


----------



## batz0r (9. September 2008)

den 10er trick sollte man nicht auf einen 10 millionener trick automatisieren &#9660;&#9660;&#9660; ^^


----------



## Kilreth (9. September 2008)

postiv zu denken ist ja schön, aber sollte man da die realität sich nicht zu schön reden.
ein gesunder realitiätssinn ist was feines^^


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> es ist nur ne Beta <-- Oo Idiot !
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage an die die die Wow Beta gespielt haben war es da auch so schlimm ich meine noch zu 60er Zeiten



beta lief super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



release war dafür die hölle!


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

will spielen >.<


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

lol habe mir gerade einen neuen account angelegt....
bestätigung für den neuen account war SOFORT da
aber hauptsache die email bestätigung für den betakey lässt bereits 20 stunden auf sich warten^^


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Priest@PVP schrieb:


> Ist einfach man freut sich das man nen Open Beta Key hat und wartet wie ein kleiner Schuljunge auf den Sonntag wenn es endlich losgeht und man wird enttäuscht und schlimmer noch sogar noch 2 Tage danach immer noch gequät und mit Füßen getreten!
> 
> und zu der Frage mit dem Ansturm sie haben die Beta Keys selbst herausgegeben und wussten genau die Zahl die ihr Server packt !!!
> ich lad ja auch nicht 20 Mann ein obwohl nur 10 in meine Wohnung passen !
> ...




Vergleiche sind hier fehl am Platz den WoW war das erste Spiel das so entwickelt wurde...
sie müssen von fehler lernen gibt inzwischen genug spiele und WoW muss Standart sein den es gibt nix besseres zurzeit

und es war scheiße^^


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> postiv zu denken ist ja schön, aber sollte man da die realität sich nicht zu schön reden.
> ein gesunder realitiätssinn ist was feines^^



die relität hat mir schon oft genug eine überraschung beschehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also red nicht davon


----------



## voge1frei (9. September 2008)

> lol habe mir gerade einen neuen account angelegt....
> bestätigung für den neuen account war SOFORT da
> aber hauptsache die email bestätigung für den betakey lässt bereits 20 stunden auf sich warten^^




wo kann man sich nen neuen acc anlegen??? bitte bitte wichtig. ich dreh hier sonst noch durch. -.-


----------



## lion3232 (9. September 2008)

also ich finde auch das der name für den "10ner trick" umbenant werden sollte! ich habe es jetz mindestens 20-30mal versucht und es funtzt imma noch nich........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

wolln wa alle goa verklagn wenn wir nicht in die pen beta kommen(gillt natürlich nur für die mit po^^) die andern ham ja nichts bezahlt^^


----------



## travisbarker (9. September 2008)

Wow Beta war ganz o.k. leider war das Game schnell ausverkauft und es hat ein paar Tage gedauert bis man es wieder kaufen konnte!


----------



## Blackmatrix (9. September 2008)

Also Die könnten wenigstens ne entschädigung anbieten z.b das die warte tage gutgeschrieben werden oder so!Habe ja verständniss das mal probleme vorkommen aber das war doch irgendwo schon vorher zusehen oder nicht?


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

oh man sone kacke, ich guck in mein alternatives, normalerweise für seriöse zwecke angelegtes postfach, und entdecke das mein goa account auf dem ich die ganze zeit versuche mein code zu registrieren, auf dieser email liegt, ich wusste das kann keine 30h dauern D


----------



## kos24 (9. September 2008)

Hier kannst dein Konto anlegen
http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/


----------



## Meladilegno (9. September 2008)

kos24 schrieb:


> Hier kannst dein Konto anlegen
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/




DANKE


----------



## voge1frei (9. September 2008)

ja habs mir dann schon selber fast gedacht.. oh mann und ich verlass mich drauf, dass das stimmt was die sagen und die accerstellungsserver down sind... ding dong... oh mann, mal sehn obs jetz klappt...


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

hab nu ne zweite mail an goa geschreibt. immernoch keine antwort... irgendwie nervts... ich mein die sollten sich vielleicht überlegen, dass wenn einige nicht in die beta kommen, die nen garantierten zugang haben, dass se denen vllt ne gamecard zukommen lassen, dasse vllt mal 2 monate kostenfrei daddeln können, wenn das spiel erscheint, ich denke dann wären viele erhitzte gemüter auch wieder um einiges ruhiger... kosten tuts den leuten ja im endefekt nix


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

am son. hatte ich noch verständnis das es nicht geklappt hat, am mon. war mein gefühl auch noch so, jaa ich geb denen ein bissel zeit, ist ja die beta bla. (ich glaub ich bin zu gutmütig)

aber nach den heutigen tag, finde ich das langsam ziemlich peinlich, ich warte schon seit 2 tagen auf die code bestätigung, aber naja, ist sie da....hmm... lass mich überlegen..ähhhm...neeeeeein....

es kotzt mich echt schon an...wenn man sowas an die große glocke hängt, jaaaa 30000 beta keys zu verschenken, blaaa.... erst den scheiß runterladen, und dann nicht mal spielen können.....

ich hab den key bestimmt schon 50 mal eingetragen....ohne erfolg....


----------



## bmorph (9. September 2008)

wenn man neuen acc anlegt und dann key eingibt und so...sin dann die chancen höher, als wenn ma auf bestehenden acc betakey eingibt?!


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

> Also Die könnten wenigstens ne entschädigung anbieten z.b das die warte tage gutgeschrieben werden oder so!Habe ja verständniss das mal probleme vorkommen aber das war doch irgendwo schon vorher zusehen oder nicht?



*g* für was willst du ne entschädigung?das du dich Freiwillig zur beta gemeldet hast?Auch wenn du die pre order hast die beta geht noch ein paar tage und ich schrieb es vorhin schon.
Solange die beta noch nicht zuende ist,ist es kein vertragsbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn du nur noch 2 std beta spielen kannst wurde der Vertrag erfüllt also für was willst du ne entschädigung?

Gruß Luxx3r


----------



## batz0r (9. September 2008)

Psalma schrieb:


> ich hab den key bestimmt schon 50 mal eingetragen....ohne erfolg....



vorsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (9. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> wenn man neuen acc anlegt und dann key eingibt und so...sin dann die chancen höher, als wenn ma auf bestehenden acc betakey eingibt?!




nein


----------



## batz0r (9. September 2008)

DeFu schrieb:


> nein



arbeitest du bei goa? weißt du es?


----------



## Gamlasch (9. September 2008)

meh bisher 64 Stunden wartezeit zur beta wenn man von anfang an dabei war und bisher noch nicht ma patchen konnte... bleibt nur zu warten und schonmal euphorisch drauf vorbereiten

...

WAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## DeFu (9. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> arbeitest du bei goa? weißt du es?




arbeitest du bei goa? 
kannst du das gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> vorsicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie meinste das ^^


----------



## Olof (9. September 2008)

Ich würde ja gerne den Code noch ein paar mal eingeben, aber der bestätigen button ist weg. trotz cache leeren...


----------



## Blackmatrix (9. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> *g* für was willst du ne entschädigung?das du dich Freiwillig zur beta gemeldet hast?Auch wenn du die pre order hast die beta geht noch ein paar tage und ich schrieb es vorhin schon.
> Solange die beta noch nicht zuende ist,ist es kein vertragsbruch
> 
> 
> ...





also wenn ich geld zahle will ich dafür auch was haben! und die entschädigung habe ich doch geschrieben!
Die sollen die tage einfach gutschreiben und hinten drann hängen wäre doch nicht schlimm oder? kommt jeden zugute der nicht spielen konnte!
verlange ja keine items kein geld zurrück oder so!


----------



## batz0r (9. September 2008)

Psalma schrieb:


> wie meinste das ^^


 ja ich wurde gesperrt, weil ichs übertreiben hab mit code regestrieren ^^


----------



## lion3232 (9. September 2008)

so jetz hab ich ein problem beim 50sten mal eingeben(für war werde ich nich aufgeben^^) das rad dreht sich jetz schon mehr als doppelt so lange....


----------



## Zorn Gottes (9. September 2008)

ok, keine chance, bei mir geht nix, der kommt nicht.

Das schlimme ist wirklich dieses gefühl, dass einem sagt, der kommt heute garnicht mehr...

Ich hab alternativen:

Vorbereitung auf WAR   - Fingernägel schneiden (besser Tastaturbedienung)
                                   - Schreibtisch aufräumen
                                   - Vorräte einkaufen und bereit stellen
                                   - Das ist jetzt schlimm, aber es muss sein! Hausaufgaben machen, Hausarbeoiten schreiben, oder Sachen für die Arbeit erledigen

Ansonsten helfen nur andere Beschäftigungen. Serien sind da immer gut.
z.B.
- Naruto ungeschnitten (im internet oder DVD's kaufen)
- Heroes fängt wieder an
- MTV @ night (South Park etc.)
- Simpsons
u.s.w.

Das ist nicht gut:
Bei alten bekannten melden (Die wollen dann auch weiterhin Kontakt, auch wenn ihr wieder WAR spielen könnt)
10 Tages ACC bei WOW (echt ätzend seine alten Chars - nein, das ist gift für eure Seele!)
Mit der Freundin über das WAR Problem reden (Das zieht sie euch von der erlaubten späteren Spielzeit ab!!!)

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen
MfG
Zorn Gottes


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

uups^^


----------



## Ura1 (9. September 2008)

Lol den Thread les ich jetz erst xD


----------



## Bujan (9. September 2008)

lion3232 schrieb:


> so jetz hab ich ein problem beim 50sten mal eingeben(für war werde ich nich aufgeben^^) das rad dreht sich jetz schon mehr als doppelt so lange....


glaub mir dein Acc ist gesperrt wie auch meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Wenn wenigstens mal  irgendwas von GOA kommen würde ...
sowie bitte hört auf uns massen spams zu schicken aber so kommt mir es echt vor die wollen das so fast^^


----------



## Caino (9. September 2008)

Ich will mich beim Patcher einloggen und es kommt die Meldung 

Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Bitte gebt eure Login daten erneut ein.

Hab meine Serial key(also Code) auch schon eingegeben. Muss ich noch auf irgendwas warten?


----------



## voge1frei (9. September 2008)

Tjo.... neuen acc erstellt... und nur warten auf die bestätigungsmail... die meisten haben sie sofort erhalten, seh ich das richtig? ):


----------



## Prinny (9. September 2008)

Anfangs war ich noch sehr entspannt. Ich dachte: »Ist ne Beta... da passiert sowas...«. Mittlerweile warte ich über 24 Stunden auf meine Bestötigung (auch nach mehrfahchen Spam und dem Versuch es auf einem neuen Account zu machen). Aber nichts.

Auf der Page steht ebenfalls keine Meldung dazu. Wird wohl nichts mehr. Wenn der Suport weiterhin so bleibt... viel Spaß.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (9. September 2008)

hab schon mind. 20 mal den Code abgesendet ich krieg die blöde mail einfach ned


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Caino schrieb:


> Ich will mich beim Patcher einloggen und es kommt die Meldung
> 
> Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Bitte gebt eure Login daten erneut ein.
> 
> Hab meine Serial key(also Code) auch schon eingegeben. Muss ich noch auf irgendwas warten?


mail....


----------



## Chillmon (9. September 2008)

habe immer noch keine bestätigungs mail . habe es mit 3 email adresse versucht....nichts !


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Bujan schrieb:


> glaub mir dein Acc ist gesperrt wie auch meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich habe im moment ca. 100 mails verschickt aber mein Acc. wurde bisher noch nicht gespert ^^


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> ja ich wurde gesperrt, weil ichs übertreiben hab mit code regestrieren ^^



Isn fehler,dein account ist nicht gesperrt.


----------



## Caino (9. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> mail....




thx 4 info


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

viell. haben die mich ja auch schon auf der liste der * der schicken wir bestimmt keine email mehr, die hat doch nen schaden*

was ich traurig finde, das nicht mal neue news kommen, denen ist das doch egal, ob jetzt sich 1000 leute aufregen, aber die anderen 50000 schon spielen, haben viell. ihr ziel für die beta geschafft, und machen jetzt urlaub ^^


----------



## batz0r (9. September 2008)

pssst.... ich muss doch ma die jungs hier vom weiteren spammen abhalten


----------



## Wacken22 (9. September 2008)

Wer glaubt noch dran das das heute bzw. morgen noch was wird ? xD ich nämlich NICHT


----------



## Thug (9. September 2008)

Keine neue Meldung, und dass seit heute Mittag 12:30 Uhr... Haben die eigentlich überhaupt kein Schamgefühl?
Das ist einfach eine Frechheit, keine regelmässige Stellung der Community gegenüber zu nehmen...


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

oooh doch, neue news, viell. haben die mich ja doch gehört, aber diese aktuellen news können die sich sparen..........


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

also heute denke ich mal passirt echt nüx mehr haben ja shcon ein großteil freigeschatet vlt. passiert ja morgen noch was ^^


----------



## Xarth (9. September 2008)

wollte grade sagen neue news ja. Aber keine sinnvolle!


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

ne bestimmt wird das nix mehr, ist ja schon nach 18:00 ...

...denn wenn du mich frägst bedeutet "asynchrone abarbeitung der Anfragen", nur das
irgendwo in nem Keller 5 Franzosen sitzen die von Hand die Codes auf einer Liste kontrollieren....
und naja die haben jetzt Feierabend ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Habe gestern um 16:00 Uhr den Code das erste mal eingegeben und bis jetzt gar nix!!! Ich hab langsam die Nase voll. Ich werde das Spiel sicher nicht kaufen ohne es mal gespielt zu haben.
Habe den Code mit Sicherheit schon 15 mal eingegeben. Ich hab jetzt genug. Für mich ist GOA das Letzte in Sachen Support. Habe auch WoW schon in der Beta gespielt aber an son einen Sche** kann ich mich nicht entsinnen. R.I.P WAR für mich wars das mit dem Spiel, sollte nicht jetzt dann mal was kommen. Ich hoffe die gehen richtig baden mit dem Ding. Es gibt ja genug Alternativen!!!
MFG


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

hat jemand der gestern seinen key eingegeben hat auch noch keine Mail bekommen? oder bin ich alleine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hab meinen key gestern um 19:xx Uhr eingegeben und noch keine Mail erhalten.


----------



## Renos (9. September 2008)

omg schon die News gelesen auf der WAR page? das is doch ma wirklich so was für wayne... ^^ die leute interessieren sich für ihre keys und nix anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graurock (9. September 2008)

Account Registrieren kann man ja hier:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/

Aber weiss zufällig auch jemand wie/wo man sein Passwort bekommt,
wenn man es mal vergessen hat?


----------



## onyx` (9. September 2008)

Warte auch seit gestern 1600


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

hm. vielleicht haben wir ja nu glück und werden demnächst reingelassen. evtl haben die die bestätigungsmails nur net versandt, weil deren server einfach voll waren und bisher kein platz war... auch ne variante. jetz wo se die bevölkerungsgrenze hochgeschraubt haben und wieder platz haben, vllt kommen nun einige mails


----------



## Renos (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> hat jemand der gestern seinen key eingegeben hat auch noch keine Mail bekommen? oder bin ich alleine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne du bist ganz und gar ned alleine, keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanisa (9. September 2008)

JackBauer84 schrieb:


> Habe gestern um 16:00 Uhr den Code das erste mal eingegeben und bis jetzt gar nix!!! Ich hab langsam die Nase voll. Ich werde das Spiel sicher nicht kaufen ohne es mal gespielt zu haben.
> Habe den Code mit Sicherheit schon 15 mal eingegeben. Ich hab jetzt genug. Für mich ist GOA das Letzte in Sachen Support. Habe auch WoW schon in der Beta gespielt aber an son einen Sche** kann ich mich nicht entsinnen. R.I.P WAR für mich wars das mit dem Spiel, sollte nicht jetzt dann mal was kommen. Ich hoffe die gehen richtig baden mit dem Ding. Es gibt ja genug Alternativen!!!
> MFG



ich hoffe ich hab keinen Überlesen aber 3:0 für W.A.R. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warhunah (9. September 2008)

OMGGGGGGGGG ich raste gleich aus ich spamme wie wild die scheisse um endlich ein beta acc zu haben aber es bringt nichts mir wird angezeigt das ich den beschissenen key jetz schon ganze 350 mal eingegeben habe aber in meiner email habe ich nciht eine mail von GOA OMGGGGGG das kann doch nicht sein 

hat wer vll nen tipp was ich noch machen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

na ja viel schlimmer ist wenn du schon deine best. email erhalten hast und versuchtst das game zu patchen und du jedesmal den gleichen fehler bekommst.
dann zweifelst langsam an dir selber ob du alles richtig gemacht hast dein pw richtig eingibst, fängst an an deinen firewall settings zu schrauben aba nichts tut sich und von offir. seite kommt auch nichts deswegen nur das seit gestern abend eig das problem gefixed worden sein sollte....


----------



## Rukaniz (9. September 2008)

ich habe auch noch keinen E.Mail bekommen und warte schon seit gestern. Ich habe jetzt mal gespamt hoffe das das hilft


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

Renos schrieb:


> ne du bist ganz und gar ned alleine, keine angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OK danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von GOA bekommt man ja keine Info... nur Shit der mich nicht Interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kornos (9. September 2008)

Ich bin ja wirklich ein geduldiger Mensch, und hab Verständnis für vieles, aber was GOA sich hier leistet ist mehr als nur ein Armutszeugnis.
Weshalb machen sie es nicht wie normale Spiele Entwickler auch per HTML Script, wollen sie aus Eitelkeit ihr ach so geliebtes Flash benutzen?

Jedes Chinesische Grind Spiel hätte das besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

> Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen.
> 
> Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks!


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> hat jemand der gestern seinen key eingegeben hat auch noch keine Mail bekommen? oder bin ich alleine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, du bist nicht allein. Mir gehts genau so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

neee ich glaub hier sind paar mehr die auf die email noch warten... hmm... ein paar 1000 bestimmt ^^

naja, dann muss man halt bis montag warten, wenn man es sich vorbestellt hat... und wenn es dann auch net geht dann dreh ich echt ab, ich hab ja nichts gegen lags und buggs oder so...

aber einfach mal das spiel testen und schaun ob es einen gefällt, naja dafür ist ja die beta für viele da, aber die 5 franzosen ausn keller haben wohl jetzt feierabend... ich hab es zwar auf der GC antesten dürfen, aber da hab ich nur ne runde pvp gemacht, und das hat mir auch schon sehr gefallen, aber ich will ja bissel mehr sehen ^^ 

... wtf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

> ein, du bist nicht allein. Mir gehts genau so. wink.gif


vielen gehts noch so ^^ ich denke aber das morgen erst die restlichen keys kommen


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

solang se dann auch wirklich morgen kommen würden... hab morgen meinen freien tag... und ich denk ich dreh durch wenn ich da net daddeln kann -.-


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Das dacht ich mir schon 2TAGE!!!!!!


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

"Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen. 

Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks! "

Also nach dieser letzten Meldung auf der offizielen Homepage muss ich erwähnen, dass einige Adern in meinem Gesicht, die sich bisher eher bedeckt hielten, einen extremen Freiheitsdrang entwickelt haben und zu explodieren drohen.


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

bekomme weder die bestätigung über die einrichtung eines Kontos 
noch die bestätigung des Beta-Keys....irgendie macht mich das stuzig


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

vierhundervierzehn schrieb:


> "Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen.
> 
> Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks! "
> 
> Also nach dieser letzten Meldung auf der offizielen Homepage muss ich erwähnen, dass einige Adern in meinem Gesicht, die sich bisher eher bedeckt hielten, einen extremen Freiheitsdrang entwickelt haben und zu explodieren drohen.




ich hab nen lachkrampf......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

ich glaub die denken sich "die buffed user dürfen ruhig warten... die sind ja beschäftigt" grml...


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

vierhundervierzehn schrieb:


> "Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen.
> 
> Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks! "
> 
> Also nach dieser letzten Meldung auf der offizielen Homepage muss ich erwähnen, dass einige Adern in meinem Gesicht, die sich bisher eher bedeckt hielten, einen extremen Freiheitsdrang entwickelt haben und zu explodieren drohen.


 naja jetzt wissen wir warum wir bis jetzt nicht die mail bekommen haben sie wollten uns nicht reinlassen ;-(


----------



## DeFu (9. September 2008)

ich überles die news einfach mal


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

das problem an der ganzen sache ja ist, wir warten schon seit 3 tagen auf den F***


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass ich früher die Beta zu Stargte Worlds spiele, als die von Warhammer Online.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

kann doch nich sein das man den scheiss nich gepatcht bekommt omfg....


----------



## schattenwind (9. September 2008)

hallo kann mir wer helfen hab die bestätigungs mail bekommen für account kann ihn aber nciht bestätigen gibs da vielleicht auch ein trick ?


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

vlt. braucht man den nicht bestätigen? nur clienten öffnen?

wann haste du den code registriert? frage für alle^^


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

lol hey die kümmern sich die ganze zeit um die scheiß beta server und machen seit 3 tagen net ma die login und mail server klar,das man ÜBERHAUPT rauf kann und geben so gut wie null stellung zu ihrem kack problem?ich glaub gleich platzt mir der kragen...


----------



## Krimdor (9. September 2008)

Karaganth schrieb:


> hm. vielleicht haben wir ja nu glück und werden demnächst reingelassen. evtl haben die die bestätigungsmails nur net versandt, weil deren server einfach voll waren und bisher kein platz war... auch ne variante. jetz wo se die bevölkerungsgrenze hochgeschraubt haben und wieder platz haben, vllt kommen nun einige mails



Immer positiv denken is dein motto , nech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? naja ich könnts mir denken ,dass das so vielleicht stimmt^^ hoffen wa ma
MFG


----------



## Tires (9. September 2008)

Traurig... ich warte schon seit gestern 21:00 Uhr und hab jetzt immer noch nichts. Hab es mit den Spammen versucht, aber bis jetzt immer noch nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4RkV1Ru5 (9. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> vlt. braucht man den nicht bestätigen? nur clienten öffnen?



Ne das geht leider auch nicht. 
Anscheinend hilft einem nur unendlich viel Geduld oder Ablenkung


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

was mich echt an meisten ärgert, ist das wir hier warten und unsere frage, ob wir überhaupt noch spielen können/dürfen wie auch immer, nicht beantwortet wird...
dann sollen die doch klipp und klar sagen, ja wir machen die tür nun dicht, wir verschicken keine bestätigungsmails mehr für die beta, wir konzentrieren uns nun auf andere dinge die wir im spiel noch verbessern müssen, aber naja, ist ja wohl zu viel verlangt....

... sollen die doch einfach die wahrheit sagen, ist mir lieber als zu warten, und dann wär ich nicht mehr wirklich sauer irgendwie......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

So langsam hab' ich das Gefühl die haben das mit den Betakeys schon abgehackt und kümmern sich jetzt um die Spielserver.

Mein WAR-Open-Beta-Bericht:

Tag 1: konnte nicht spielen
Tag 2: konnte nicht spielen
Tag 3: wer hätte es gedacht, kann immer noch nicht spielen

...hoffentlich geht das nicht so weiter.

Auch wenn es natürlich eine Beta ist, was schon fast gleichbedeutend mit "es gibt probleme" ist, bilden sich hier doch sicher viele eine erste meinung.
Und was ist besser: Ein nicht so gutes Spiel zu spielen oder ein besseres Spiel nicht zu spielen?

Ich hoffe mal WAR ist das warten wirklich Wert, jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Kilreth (9. September 2008)

GOA weiss schon warum sie kein forum eingerichtet haben...hihihi


----------



## Socius (9. September 2008)

Ich glaub die haben einfach zu wenig Platz(zu viele Beta-Keys rausgeben) und sind jetzt zu feige es zuzugeben und sagen,dass es hier und darann liegt..


----------



## Gortazz (9. September 2008)

> ZITAT(vierhundervierzehn @ 9.09.2008, 18:56)
> "Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen.
> 
> Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks! "
> ...




*Sorry GOA, aber diese Meldung ist nun wirklich ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Was denkt ihr euch eigentlich dabei, solche einen Sch****-News auf eure Seite zu stellen, die keinen Heinz interessiert, anstatt euch um das Wichtige, nämlich die Vorbesteller mit GARANTIERTEM OpenBeta-Zugang zu kümmern.

Wenn das nicht in irgendeiner Form durch euch entschädigt wird, dass Tausende wegen euch darauf warten müssen, das zu tun, wofür sie euch schon bezahlt haben, dann habt ihr euch den Misserfolg dieses wahrscheinlich ziemlich genialen Spieles zuzuschreiben.

Vielen Dank. 

P.S.: Hoffentlich hat Mythic die Eier und tritt euch dafür gewaltig in den A*****


----------



## LuckyStrike (9. September 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2715903/Fettes...d_in_Achterbahn


----------



## Str33tworker (9. September 2008)

Ich finds einfach nur schade. Hätten sie lieber die finger von den Franzmännern lassen sollen. GOA sollte liebe Baguettes backen. vlt bekommen sie das besser aufe Reihe. Ich warte seid gestern ca 14 uhr ....so langsam machts kei spass mehr. ich glaub ich werd erstma mein Game abbestellen .....wenn es beim release am 18 auch so lange dauert un die nix hin bekommen kann ich mir das geld noch weng sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodlight (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab das 10 mal ding geprobt ... ging nicht -.-


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

*Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen. 

Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks! *

das sagt doch schon alles!!! die lassen uns nichtswissend hier versauern, weil sie schritt für schritt die serverkapazität testen! deshalb bekommen bestimmte leute noch nicht die mail. so seh ich das.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Psalma schrieb:


> was mich echt an meisten ärgert, ist das wir hier warten und unsere frage, ob wir überhaupt noch spielen können/dürfen wie auch immer, nicht beantwortet wird...
> dann sollen die doch klipp und klar sagen, ja wir machen die tür nun dicht, wir verschicken keine bestätigungsmails mehr für die beta, wir konzentrieren uns nun auf andere dinge die wir im spiel noch verbessern müssen, aber naja, ist ja wohl zu viel verlangt....
> 
> ... sollen die doch einfach die wahrheit sagen, ist mir lieber als zu warten, und dann wär ich nicht mehr wirklich sauer irgendwie......
> ...



Goa folgt nun mal leider der Politikerregel: Viel reden, nichts sagen. Viel versprechen, nichts halten. Dumm sein, dumm bleiben.


----------



## Krimdor (9. September 2008)

naja wenigstens is der 414 Terror vorrübergehend weg^^ lasst uns hoffen xD


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

biste richtig zum anknabbern^^


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit GOA Kontakt aufzunehmen? e-Mail? Telefon? oder sowas in die Richtung?


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Worack schrieb:


> So langsam hab' ich das Gefühl die haben das mit den Betakeys schon abgehackt und kümmern sich jetzt um die Spielserver.
> 
> Mein WAR-Open-Beta-Bericht:
> 
> ...



da "die letzten 10.000 die noch verzögerte mails hatten" nun zocken können, habe ich das warten aufgegeben. würd ich euch ebenfalls vorschlagen, der spruch in den news heißt nichts weiter das das thema bei goa durch ist. wir, die wir NICHT zocken können werden schlicht beiseite gelassen, es geht nur noch darum die generelle kontoerstellung zu richten.

würd mich damit abfinden bis zum 14./15. oder eben 18. zu warten und der dinge zu harren die da kommen. eine mail zum key bekommt von UNS keiner mehr.


----------



## Rukaniz (9. September 2008)

Naja das schlimmste ist ja das die Amis schon spielen und bei uns die dämlichen Loginseite nich funkt und natürlich die E-Mails die nicht kommen.
Bis jetzt kam es mir auch immer so vor das es mehr Probs mit den Severn gab als bei den Website scheint aber dieses mal ja nicht so.
Egal ich freue mich trotzdem und hole es mir sofort xD
ach und viel Spaß beim warten ^^


----------



## atleno (9. September 2008)

Kilreth schrieb:


> GOA weiss schon warum sie kein forum eingerichtet haben...hihihi



Das forum wäre gnadenlos untergegangen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der database server des forums wäre mit sicherheit in flammen aufgegangen vor lauter flame post's


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt schon seit 26 stunden auf die mail,... Geil GOA danke danke danke


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

man könnte die news auf der seite auch anders formulieren: "die server sind stabil, die anderen freuen sich spielen zu dürfen. ihr, die ihr das lest... es macht spaß. haha"


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit GOA Kontakt aufzunehmen? e-Mail? Telefon? oder sowas in die Richtung?



Klar sollts sowas geben! Nur wenn die Email mit der Antwort auf deine Frage dann so lange braucht wie meine Bestätitungsmail xD dann kannste glaub ich gleich auf Release warten ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit GOA Kontakt aufzunehmen? e-Mail? Telefon? oder sowas in die Richtung?


nein... kannst ja mal bei france telekom anrufen, wenn du französisch kannst was bei mmir wohl eher nicht zu trifft da ich in franz ne 4hab^^


----------



## Darkfire (9. September 2008)

ich will endlich zocken !!!!!!1111111111111 >.<


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand in den letzten Stunden einen Key aktivieren können? Vielleicht ist das nur noch eine Attrappe.


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

tja, was soll man machen, erst die vorfreude, ja ich kann ne woche früher war spielen, cool freut mich ^^ 

erster tag vergeht, der zweiter...dritte.... naja, ich denk mal das wird nichts und ich werde es wohl erst am montag spielen.... was ist überhaupt nicht schlimm finde... aber die leute von GOA sollen einfach mal die wahrheit sagen und nicht so ein mist in den news bringen, den keinen interessiert....


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

also d. h. es gibt eigentlich keinen richtigen deutschen Support? Damit meine ich, das ich auf deutsch denen ein Problem melden, nachfragen, informieren kann usw.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit GOA Kontakt aufzunehmen? e-Mail? Telefon? oder sowas in die Richtung?



Goa macht's wie Al qaeda, die haben auch keine Adresse wo man die Bomben hinschicken könnte


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Ich frag mich nur ob das beim normalen Release auch so ablaufen wird ... ich denk mal wenn sie jetzt schon so Probleme haben die ganzen Keys usw. zu bestätigen dann werden sie den Fehler in den nächsten paar Tagen auch nimmer ausbessern. Da hat GOA wohl einiges versaut ^^


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

crazy2308 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur ob das beim normalen Release auch so ablaufen wird ... ich denk mal wenn sie jetzt schon so Probleme haben die ganzen Keys usw. zu bestätigen dann werden sie den Fehler in den nächsten paar Tagen auch nimmer ausbessern. Da hat GOA wohl einiges versaut ^^



abwarten was da kommt, es kann aktuell eigentlich nur genauso aussehen

zum thema mail, ich kann nur eins sagen: WIR bekommen GARANTIERT keine mail mehr bis zum headstart disaster, das thema open beta ist für uns DURCH


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

na ja selbst wenn man 2mails erhalten garantiert das noch lange nicht das man auch wirklich zocken kann.
seit gestern mittag versuchen wir mit 4 versch. acc einen erfolgreichen patchvorgang durchzufühern doch leider blieb uns das bis jetzt verwehrt....
auch von goa kam nur gestern die new das problem sei gefixxed und man könnte jetzt ohne probleme patchen....hmhm haben wir nichts von gemerkt...
glaub nicht dran das die das bis morgen hinbekommen schaffen es ja nich mal ne news dazu raus zubringen....


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Ich trau Goa sogar zu alles daran zu setzen den offiziellen Release auf den September 2018 zu setzen. Vielleicht haben sie bis dahin wenigstens die Informatikerausbildung abgeschlossen...


----------



## MrHaNf (9. September 2008)

DAS ist super die bringen news für ingame sachen raus obwohl 100.000e warten! die 10.000 die gerade spielen können werden sich darüber sehr freuen! NUR LEIDER ÄNDERT DAS AUCH NIX DARAN DASS ICH SEIT 2 TAGEN AUF DIESE ABGEFUCKTE EMAIL WARTE
jaja cpt caps lässt grüßen -.-


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> also d. h. es gibt eigentlich keinen richtigen deutschen Support? Damit meine ich, das ich auf deutsch denen ein Problem melden, nachfragen, informieren kann usw.



doch, ich hab aGOA angemailt und die schrieben richtig deutsch zurück ... mail fand ich unterm EA spiele support^^


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> abwarten was da kommt, es kann aktuell eigentlich nur genauso aussehen
> 
> zum thema mail, ich kann nur eins sagen: WIR bekommen GARANTIERT keine mail mehr bis zum headstart disaster, das thema open beta ist für uns DURCH



woher diese sicherheit ^^ es giebt immer noch eine chance ok ich gebe zu die liegt unter 1% aber es giebt eine optimistisch bleiben ^^


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

crazy2308 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur ob das beim normalen Release auch so ablaufen wird ... ich denk mal wenn sie jetzt schon so Probleme haben die ganzen Keys usw. zu bestätigen dann werden sie den Fehler in den nächsten paar Tagen auch nimmer ausbessern. Da hat GOA wohl einiges versaut ^^



Ich Glaub schon das man davon ausgehen kann...

Man sollte sich das spiel vll paar wochen später kaufen um diesen frust zu umgehen ;P


----------



## Herr11 (9. September 2008)

OMG oO
Ich warte mehrere Tage schon auf ne E-mail von denen....,
also Support, nicht die mit dem Key


----------



## Jo3ltz (9. September 2008)

sers,
wie siehts mit dem patcher eig aus...muss ich da meinen LOGIN name eingeben oder den namen der ANGEZEIGT wird wenn ich eingeloggt bin >_<


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> Ich Glaub schon das man davon ausgehen kann...
> 
> Man sollte sich das spiel vll paar wochen später kaufen um diesen frust zu umgehen ;P



Naja, vielleichter wären ein paar Jahre angebrachter...


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> also d. h. es gibt eigentlich keinen richtigen deutschen Support? Damit meine ich, das ich auf deutsch denen ein Problem melden, nachfragen, informieren kann usw.


hm der einzige wird wohl sterntaler sein, und der labert ja auch nur mist daher


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

deinen login namen laut email und dein pw wie auf war hp bringt aba nix schon alles versucht


----------



## o7II.chriffer (9. September 2008)

26h warte ich jetzt schon auf meine Mail. Ich werde, wenn bis morgen nichts kommt, meine Spiel wieder abbestellen. Von einer Firma die so mit seinen zukünftigen "Kunden" umgeht will ich nicht`s machen.

Ich hoffe das noch mehr Leute ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen und sie so bestrafen wie es nur ein Kunde kann: mit MISSACHTUNG!!!

Wenn Goa ein Autozulieferer wäre, wären sie seit vorgestern Pleite und hätten X schulden.


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Denke wenn Goa auch Headstart vermasselt wird Mythic Konsequenzen draus ziehen


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> woher diese sicherheit ^^ es giebt immer noch eine chance ok ich gebe zu die liegt unter 1% aber es giebt eine optimistisch bleiben ^^



1%? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soviel??




njester schrieb:


> Ich Glaub schon das man davon ausgehen kann...
> 
> Man sollte sich das spiel vll paar wochen später kaufen um diesen frust zu umgehen ;P



Lool wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich glaub da reichen n paar wochen nich aus ... wies aussieht schaffen die ja grad mal ihre 200 Accounts pro tag zum bearbeiten ^^ da könnts dann doch in die jahre gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen, die schießen sich selber ins beim damit, ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen...


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich , das ist eine Frechheit so eine News zu posten. Anstatt sie sich vll. erstmal "schnell" (?) um die kümmern, die seit über 20 Stunden auf eine verdammte kleine email warten schrauben sie die Userzahl rauf... Das bringt uns momentan sehr viel... vll. erstmal uns hier freischalten damit wir wenigstens schonmal patchen können...


----------



## Zorn Gottes (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit GOA Kontakt aufzunehmen? e-Mail? Telefon? oder sowas in die Richtung?



in diesem Threat Diskutieren wir auch über GOA. Einer hat ne Kontaktadresse reingeschrieben...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry928099


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

huch , doppelpost^^


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> doch, ich hab aGOA angemailt und die schrieben richtig deutsch zurück ... mail fand ich unterm EA spiele support^^






Doimli schrieb:


> hm der einzige wird wohl sterntaler sein, und der labert ja auch nur mist daher



ohne richtigen Support ist das Spiel eh bald tot...


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

*listig-nach-wow-cd-blick*


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich, wenn die die bestätigungen mit der guten alten post verschickt hätten, könnten wir alle schon gamen^^ ... hätte da sogar die nachnahmegebühr weggebrennt^^


----------



## Silvanoshei (9. September 2008)

Kralos schrieb:


> Denke wenn Goa auch Headstart vermasselt wird Mythic Konsequenzen draus ziehen


Für alle, dies noch nicht wissen: der Chef von Mythic ist schon sauer auf GOA dass die das mit der Beta derart vermasselt haben (in Amerika konnte man sich 1-2 Wochen vorm Start schon anmelden, so gabs keine Probleme), und die Leiterin von GOA hat verkündet dass es in Zukunft besser laufen wird. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile froh keine CE mehr bekommen zu haben, tolle OB die man da mit bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hate GOA


----------



## Halmadir (9. September 2008)

> Da die Server stabil laufen und die Anzahl an Betatestern weiterhin steigt, haben wir uns entschlossen, die mögliche Höchstbevölkerung der Fraktionen auf Averland, Carroburg und Egrimm zu erhöhen.
> 
> Bereitet euch auf noch größere Schlachten vor und kämpft für den Erfolg eures Volks!





> In dieser Woche möchten wir euch verschiedene Möglichkeiten zeigen, mit denen ihr eure Gilden-gegenstände und euer Geld verwalten könnt: Truhen, Steuern und Zehnte. Diese Werkzeuge sind als hilfreiche Ergänzungen für Gilden jeder Größe konzipiert. Schließlich ist es doch eine gute Sache, ein bisschen was auf der hohen Kante zu haben, oder nicht?




Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wo liegen bei Goa die Prioritäten ? Ich hoffe das dies der Mythik Boss Mark Jacobs liest. Dann dreht der völlig ab. Der ist jetzt schon übelst sauer auf GOA.
Für mich liest sich das nun alles so, das GOA froh ist, das 50% spielen kann und rest muss halt warten und hat pech und man konzentriert sich jetzt hauptsächlich auf die User die Spielen.

Leute das kann es nicht sein. Auch wenn dies eine Beta ist, müssen prioritäten gesetzt werden. Denn wenn ich es  richtig verfolge, können auch hauptsächlich die Leute von der Collectoredition nicht spielen.

Hallo Erde an GOA !!!! Wir haben extra mehr Geld ausgegeben um in den Genuss der Beta zu kommen. Ihr wisst schon das auch wie bei Herr der Ringe Online der Verbraucher-Schutz bei euch anklopfen kann ? Ist wohl bei euch nicht wirklich bewusst.
Ihr habt euch leider bei der Collector falsch ausgedrückt. Denn hier steht das, das mir ein Betazugang garantiert wird. Und ich gebe mich nicht zufrieden damit, diesen 1 Tag vor dem öffentlichen Start zu bekommen. Denn das fällt unter den Vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg.

Und noch mehr Nerven tut mich die Ansagen auf der Homepage. Es werden Versprechungen gemacht, Zeiten angesagt bis wann die Fehler behoben sind usw. Aber ich kenne dies leider nicht anders von GOA und schade das Mysthik sich so einen amateurhaften Vertragspartner ausgesucht hat. Aber ich denke mal auch die haben daraus gelernt.


----------



## Pedersen (9. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt schon seit 26 Stunden auf die Email.
Habe jetzt einfach mal den Patcher mit meinen Log in Daten eingegeben 
und er fängt jetzt an zu patchen.

Ich werde noch ein Update geben ob ich danach auch in die Beta gelange.


----------



## loeffellux (9. September 2008)

ohne 414 ist es jetzt weniger lustig....kann man nicht einfach immer, wenn man sein Postfach aktualisiert und die mail mal wieder nicht gekommen ist, nen 414 error haben? (würde zwar von der Bedeutung des errors keinen sinn ergeben...wayne)


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Es war mir ein Vergnügen Goa Geld dafür zu geben, dass sie mich und zigtausend andere Spieler zum Narren halten.

Ich freu mich Goa mitteilen zu können, dass nach anfänglichem Missempfinden gegenüber der verwirrenden Situation, der Gesinnungspegel auf das höchste Maß an Missachtung angestiegen ist und sich noch entgegen aller Erwartung in unsäglichen Hass zu entwickeln und das Universum als ganzes zu verschlingen scheint.

An alle, die genauso so wie ich nicht zocken können: Ihr habt mein aufrichtigstes Beileid


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Ich weiss ja auch nicht aba die MAIL bringt rein gar nichts ausser noch merh FRUST denn man kann nichts patchen da die acc zwar bestätigt wurden aber noch lange nicht freigeschaltet sind... d.h. man hat zwar einen gülitgen beta acc das bringt dir aber leider nicht viel da du den patch nicht laden kannst, also beginnt alles wieder von anfang an den patcher voll spammen und hoffen das du irgendwann mal freigeschaltet wirst....


----------



## powerplayer1 (9. September 2008)

des schlimmste an der sache is dass sich andre mmo´s ins fäustchen lachen. vor allem wow.die haben nun nimmer soviel angst..

allerdings ist und bleibt WAR DER wowkiller der letzten Jahre...hoffe ich zumindest.

Grüße


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

vierhundervierzehn schrieb:


> Es war mir ein Vergnügen Goa Geld dafür zu geben, dass sie mich und zigtausend andere Spieler zum Narren halten.
> 
> Ich freu mich Goa mitteilen zu können, dass nach anfänglichem Missempfinden gegenüber der verwirrenden Situation, der Gesinnungspegel auf das höchste Maß an Missachtung angestiegen ist und sich noch entgegen aller Erwartung in unsäglichen Hass zu entwickeln und das Universum als ganzes zu verschlingen scheint.
> 
> An alle, die genauso so wie ich nicht zocken können: Ihr habt mein aufrichtigstes Beileid



Amen


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Pedersen schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon seit 26 Stunden auf die Email.
> Habe jetzt einfach mal den Patcher mit meinen Log in Daten eingegeben
> und er fängt jetzt an zu patchen.
> 
> Ich werde noch ein Update geben ob ich danach auch in die Beta gelange.




äääähm loooooooooooool bei mir fängt er auch an zu patchen leuts versuchts blos mal ^^

@ unter mir:

ja ich aber ich habe immernoch keine mail und kann nun patchen also hoffnung hoch im moment bei mir


----------



## Iver (9. September 2008)

mal eine frage hat einer von euch schon länger als 24 stunden auf die bestätigungsmail gewartet  ???


----------



## Halmadir (9. September 2008)

Pedersen schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon seit 26 Stunden auf die Email.
> Habe jetzt einfach mal den Patcher mit meinen Log in Daten eingegeben
> und er fängt jetzt an zu patchen.
> 
> Ich werde noch ein Update geben ob ich danach auch in die Beta gelange.




Dem kann ich zustimmen. Patchen geht, aber noch keine E-Mail.


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

Iver schrieb:


> mal eine frage hat einer von euch schon länger als 24 stunden auf die bestätigungsmail gewartet  ???



warte jetzt so ca. 24 Stunden, gibt aber welche die warten noch länger


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> äääähm loooooooooooool bei mir fängt er auch an zu patchen leuts versuchts blos mal ^^
> 
> @ unter mir:
> 
> ja ich aber ich habe immernoch keine mail und kann nun patchen also hoffnung hoch im moment bei mir



@ Chrissler bei mir geht garnichts

und ja ich warte schon seit 26 std...


----------



## Halmadir (9. September 2008)

Iver schrieb:


> mal eine frage hat einer von euch schon länger als 24 stunden auf die bestätigungsmail gewartet  ???




Glaub mir da gibt es genug. Ich warte seit dem 07.09. 16:15 Uhr auf meine Mail. Und habe 2 Codes mehrfach eingegeben.


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

Halmadir schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen. Patchen geht, aber noch keine E-Mail.


 komisch bei mir funkts nich, hab mich aber richtig angemeldet usw.... hilfe vllt ? 

geb ich was falsches ein ? gebe meinen acc von der website und mein pw halt ein .--


----------



## Pedersen (9. September 2008)

phenomal schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja auch nicht aba die MAIL bringt rein gar nichts ausser noch merh FRUST denn man kann nichts patchen da die acc zwar bestätigt wurden aber noch lange nicht freigeschaltet sind... d.h. man hat zwar einen gülitgen beta acc das bringt dir aber leider nicht viel da du den patch nicht laden kannst, also beginnt alles wieder von anfang an den patcher voll spammen und hoffen das du irgendwann mal freigeschaltet wirst....



Wie gesagt ich habe meine bestätigungs email noch nicht bekommen aber ich kann den patch grade runterladen und ist grade bei 87%


----------



## Semtexx (9. September 2008)

Iver schrieb:


> mal eine frage hat einer von euch schon länger als 24 stunden auf die bestätigungsmail gewartet  ???




Ja, ich warte schon seit gestern ca. 17.30 Uhr -.-


----------



## Streuneralex (9. September 2008)

Ja ich.

Ich warte seit fast 28 Stunden.

Inzwischen ist auch das letzte bisschen Vorfreude bei mir verflogen.


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> komisch bei mir funkts nich, hab mich aber richtig angemeldet usw.... hilfe vllt ?
> 
> geb ich was falsches ein ? gebe meinen acc von der website und mein pw halt ein .--



nun ich konnte das bis eben auch noch nicht deswegen hoffe ich vlt. das die jetzt damit anfangen sich mit meinem Acc. zu beschäftigen


----------



## Bhaskar (9. September 2008)

Leute  versucht doch einfach mal zwischendruch zu patchen, bei mir gings dann auch ohne mail....


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Bei mir patcht er nix! Bekannter Fehler und aus.


----------



## Gamlasch (9. September 2008)

Halmadir schrieb:


> Glaub mir da gibt es genug. Ich warte seit dem 07.09. 16:15 Uhr auf meine Mail. Und habe 2 Codes mehrfach eingegeben.



gleiches bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

mhmh patchen geht raffs nich hab die mail erhalten und patchen klappt nich sehr geil...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Karaganth (9. September 2008)

bei mir funzt patchen net... langsam geb ichs auf


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile schon so sauer das ich mir wünschte reich zu sein, dann würde ich GOA abkaufen und die verantwortlichen Kündigen und das beste ich hätte einen Beta acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Also bis wir an der offenen Beta teilnehmen können wird wohl eher noch ein World of Warcraft 4 rauskommen


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

Bhaskar schrieb:


> Leute  versucht doch einfach mal zwischendruch zu patchen, bei mir gings dann auch ohne mail....



lol geil, stimmt, habe noch keine mail, aber konnte mich jetzt zum patchen einloggen. Ob ich aber jetzt dann spielen kann weiß ich nicht, hoffe aber mal hab schon 2% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3% 4%


----------



## Novola (9. September 2008)

naja ich warte auch seit gestern abend.habe heute mittag auch mal den 10x trick benutzt aber trotzdem nichts und der patcher funtzt bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Mirel (9. September 2008)

Ich wart jetzt auch schon seit gestern kurz nach 16h - mehrfach eingegeben aber nichts bkomme ich und patchen kann ich auch ned :/ 

Meine einzig kleiner Lichtblick in der Beta doch noch meine Wunchchars anzutesten ist der Account von meinen Freund .. der hatte gestern Abend noch Glück. Aber der möchte ja selber spiele.... Ich mag doch nur spielen .. sonst nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zkillerbeez (9. September 2008)

JUHUUUUUU! der patch downloaded.... nur ich hab garkeine bestätigungsmail für den beta key bekommen Oo


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Novola schrieb:


> naja ich warte auch seit gestern abend.habe heute mittag auch mal den 10x trick benutzt aber trotzdem nichts und der patcher funtzt bei mir auch nicht




dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Novola schrieb:


> naja ich warte auch seit gestern abend.habe heute mittag auch mal den 10x trick benutzt aber trotzdem nichts und der patcher funtzt bei mir auch nicht



Jop ich wart auch schon 28 Stunden oder so ... keine Mail bekommen ... 10x Trick probiert ... keine Mail ... oh mann ich gebs echt auf, GOA verhaut einem echt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub wir sollten uns mal um eine Einreisegenehmigung für die USA umsehen xD dort funktionierts immerhin


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

VERDAMMT warum funzzt der patch nun bei manchen bei anderen nicht trotz der  verf* mail kann doch nich sein glaube langsam die mail bekommen zuhaben war nicht so gut....


----------



## DeFu (9. September 2008)

Numekz schrieb:


> dito
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

Mich würde trotzdem sehr interessieren WARUM mythic sich FÜR Goa entschieden hat.
Ich meine, es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten ein schlechtes Licht auf sich zu ziehen und sich vollkommen zum Affen zu machen oder?


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

20 mal probiert, nix passiert. mich kotzt es langsam an


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

phenomal schrieb:


> VERDAMMT warum funzzt der patch nun bei manchen bei anderen nicht trotz der  verf* mail kann doch nich sein glaube langsam die mail bekommen zuhaben war nicht so gut....



Keine Ahnung, ich habe aber echt keine Mail bekommen, kann aber patchen, ich weiß auch nicht was da genau abgeht


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Bei mir geht auch nichts! Ich hasse es!!!


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

ich kann noc nich patchen o0


----------



## thefury2008 (9. September 2008)

Geil!!!!!!. Keine Bestädigungs email bekommen aber kann zocken.  wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

wo genau muss ich meine login daten (die von der warhammer-homepage, oder?) denn eingeben?
beim "Mythic-Patcher" oder wo?
da klappts bei mir nämlich net =(


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

manche können patchen, manche nicht. ich denke das liegt daran, das sie die leute in wellen auf die server lassen um wenigstens die leute die schon zocken können vor nem servercrash zu bewaren.


----------



## turbinias (9. September 2008)

Patch läd! Ohne Bestätigungsmail. Versuchts einfach immer wieder


----------



## Novola (9. September 2008)

und dann soll das am 14. bzw am 15 (für mich ^^) alles hin hauen???binm echt kurz davor es wieder abzubestellen

ja gut es is nur ne beta aber bitte?wenn se das in 3 vollen tagen nicht ma auf die reihe bekommen nen anständigen Log in zu basteln


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

jop bin auch am patchen 80% keine mail frage mich nur wieso ist das jetzt ein zeichen das die nächste welle freigeschaltet wird und wir gleich mails bekommen oder nur ein zuffal wir werden sehen ^^


----------



## naero (9. September 2008)

wtf ich kan patchen Oo ... einfach so mit einloggn holy shit und ich hab noch netmal ne mail ... halleluja


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

nein, funktioniert bei mir nicht <-- 3 mal 10 und 1 mal 6 abgeschickt, nichts.


----------



## kOchi... (9. September 2008)

Habe jetzt mehrfach mit verschiedenen Browsern ALLES probiert... 
nach nun knapp 28 stunden habe ich zwar keine email, aber der patcher funzt...

Aber das heisst nich dass ich das gut heisse... Es is einfach lächerlich einem das bezahlte nicht bieten zu können.
An alle bei denens nicht klappt: Wartet bis morgen und wenn dann nichts funzt ... scheisst drauf 

mfg




edit: habt hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

sag ja die mit der mail haben pech und können nich patchen kann echt nich sein


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

thefury2008 schrieb:


> Geil!!!!!!. Keine Bestädigungs email bekommen aber kann zocken.  wie geil ist das denn.



Wie geht das?


----------



## shady71 (9. September 2008)

> Geil!!!!!!. Keine Bestädigungs email bekommen aber kann zocken. wie geil ist das denn.



na sicher doch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mounlight (9. September 2008)

Krass eh, solangsam reiß ich mir selber die Eier eigenhändig aus, ENDLICH patcht dieser BLÖDE Launcher, dann ist er fertig ich kann auf spielen drücken , noch ein Knopf trennt mich vom Spielen.... Ich klicke drauf.... UND?

FATAL ERROR :

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der ANwendung könnte das Porblem beheben. 



SAUBER , Goa ist soooooo... arm


----------



## Pedersen (9. September 2008)

so bin jetz in der beta ohne eine email bekommen zu haben
die server laufen stabil


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Glückwunsch TheFury2008. Ich hoffe ich darf auch bald!


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH KANN PATCHEN *auf die knie fall*  OOOH ALLMÄCHTIGER ICH DANKE DIR!!!


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

vielleicht ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt. Habe gestern den Key so um 19:xx eingeben. Keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen kann aber spielen. Also denke ich die wo auch so um 19:xx dabei waren, können jetzt auch patchen/spielen. vll


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

lol 2% in 20 sekunden, was geht denn bei mir ab? jetzt sind es schon 8....


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

Mounlight schrieb:


> Krass eh, solangsam reiß ich mir selber die Eier eigenhändig aus, ENDLICH patcht dieser BLÖDE Launcher, dann ist er fertig ich kann auf spielen drücken , noch ein Knopf trennt mich vom Spielen.... Ich klicke drauf.... UND?
> 
> FATAL ERROR :
> 
> ...


hey reg dich nich auf, du musst direct x erneuern, nich gleich so abgehn ^^


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

Wäre wirklich schade wenn der Erfolg eines guten Spiels durch sowas geschmälert wird.

Den ihr asynchrones Verfahren ist, gelinde gesagt, untauglich.
Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, aber bei den zig Anfragen die ich gesendet hab sollte doch eine durchgekommen sein.

Wenn man soviel Betakeys vergibt und dann noch den Start auf einen Sonntag legt sollte man schon damit rechnen das sich mindestens die Hälfte in der ersten Stunde anmelden will.
Allerdings liegt es wohl nicht nur daran: Als ich meinen ersten Account für die Seite am 1.9. angelegt hab dauerte die Bestätigung einen Tag, und fantastischerweise waren am nächsten Tag die Server für die Umstellung down.


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> vielleicht ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt. Habe gestern den Key so um 19:xx eingeben. Keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen kann aber spielen. Also denke ich die wo auch so um 19:xx dabei waren, können jetzt auch patchen/spielen. vll



habe um 17 uhr gestern die mail abgeschickt und kann jetzt erst patchen bin mal gespannt ob ich auch reinkomme 

P.S. wegen fehler behebung giebts ein extra thread ^^


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH KANN PATCHEN *auf die knie fall*  OOOH ALLMÄCHTIGER ICH DANKE DIR!!!



lol ^^

würd ich auch gern können -.-


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

okay, wtf, ich sauge mit vollspeed?? jetzt schon 30%......


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

hey weiß irgendwer nen link wie man überhaupt zum patcher kommt,um ihn downzuloaden?man kanns ja auch mal ohne beta mail probieren...wäre sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mounlight (9. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> hey reg dich nich auf, du musst direct x erneuern, nich gleich so abgehn ^^



wo bekom ich das Direct X denn??


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH KANN PATCHEN *auf die knie fall*  OOOH ALLMÄCHTIGER ICH DANKE DIR!!!



du hast vista oder? lad dir mal dx9 dann klappts


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAA ICH KANN PATCHEN *auf die knie fall*  OOOH ALLMÄCHTIGER ICH DANKE DIR!!!


ich will auch einen gott haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

na geil seit gestern um 16:00 uhr alles rdy nur patchen geht nich nun kann auf einmal jeder ohne mail patchen na denn gz GOA


----------



## naero (9. September 2008)

80Mb in 4 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht doch ^^


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

hab noch 0%...kann aber Patchen... bitte lieber Patcher.lade! LADE!!!!


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> hab noch 0%...kann aber Patchen... bitte lieber Patcher.lade! LADE!!!!


 VICTORY!!!!!


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

wie oft habt ihr versucht eure daten anzugeben bevor ihr patchen konntet?


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Habe den Code gestern um 16:00 Uhr eingegeben und kann noch nicht patchen. So ne Frechheit. Die nach mir kommen früher dran. Sauerei!!!


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

so kann auch patchen ohne mail. mal abwarten was uns dann erwartet


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

Mounlight schrieb:


> wo bekom ich das Direct X denn??


google einfach mal, ich weiß es nich genau aber wenn du direct x 9 hast updaten


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

vorallem kann es mal GARNICHT angehen, das Leute die sich 100pro durch den kauf einen Beta zugang gesichert haben noch net drankönnen , sorry. Aber die haben wohl vorrang, ich habs mir beim eastore nur wegen dem Beta key geholt... ansonsten hätte demächst ne schöne WAR hülle mit dvds :x


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

also Patcher läuft echt gut, wenigstens was...


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

JackBauer84 schrieb:


> Habe den Code gestern um 16:00 Uhr eingegeben und kann noch nicht patchen. So ne Frechheit. Die nach mir kommen früher dran. Sauerei!!!



"Nur" um 16 Uhr? biste aber gut dran alter


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2008)

yeah leute ich habe keine mail bekommen bisher aber ich bin drin *schnief* welch rürender moment los leuts ziehts euch spielt los sollange es noch geht ^^


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> yeah leute ich habe keine mail bekommen bisher aber ich bin drin *schnief* welch rürender moment los leuts ziehts euch spielt los sollange es noch geht ^^


wie denn? wenns nicht geht ;(


----------



## LyráAhdri (9. September 2008)

ach ja 24h auf ne keybestätigunsmail warten ist toll.... nicht das ich keyspamen net schon ausprobiert hätte    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Bei mir funkt leider noch nicht... aber habs auch "erst" vor 19 Stunden nachm Arbeiten abgeschickt ,da sind mir manche mit fast 28 stunden bissl vorraus


----------



## kOchi... (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> wie oft habt ihr versucht eure daten anzugeben bevor ihr patchen konntet?




4-5mal übern tag verteilt! Und eben 3mal hintereinander... dann gings


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

jo war einer der ersten wo gestern den key bestätigt hat und habe trotz spam keine antwort ein anderer hattse nach 15 min also irgendiwe sind dich echt nur noch dumm


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

da sich jetzt so viele patchen können und auch reinkommen bestätigt meine theorie, das sie die leute in wellen aufnehmen. verdammt, dann sollen sie das auch sagen. wär bestimmt keiner böse drüber wenn er wüßte das es bissel dauern kann.


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

BEI MIR GEHT NIX!!!

drücke seit 10min immer nur einlogen damit ich immerhin patch runterladen kann aber geht nix!!


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

LEUTE,weiß irgendwer den LINK oder derartigen für den PATCHER zum DOWNLOADEN??? (sry für caps aber vllt sieht diesen beitrag ja mal wer^^)


----------



## Aagon88 (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab den Code gestern um 17:00 Uhr eingegeben und es geht GAR NIX!!! Irgendwie verlier ich die Lust...
hab sogar das 10er system versucht... eher 30er system! 
Find ich eig ne frechheit das sich GOA so etwas erlaubt..
 MfG Aagon


----------



## Piffmaster (9. September 2008)

Key um 19:xx abgeschickt (gestern)
Konnte jetzt patchen ohne email erhalten zu haben
Klicke jetzt auf den Button spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel glück noch klappt heute schon noch


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

jo der patch läuft gut, wenn auch nicht mehr mit vollspeed. 65% in 4 minuten, nicht schlecht


----------



## Caljnaar (9. September 2008)

Aagon88 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Code gestern um 17:00 Uhr eingegeben und es geht GAR NIX!!! Irgendwie verlier ich die Lust...
> hab sogar das 10er system versucht... eher 30er system!
> Find ich eig ne frechheit das sich GOA so etwas erlaubt..
> MfG Aagon



es ist wirklich armselig das ganze nach nun fast vier tagen nicht gebacken zu bekommen


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> jo der patch läuft gut, wenn auch nicht mehr mit vollspeed. 65% in 4 minuten, nicht schlecht



ja ne is ja kein wunder die geben ja nur 10 leuten pro stunde die bestätigung


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

kommt bei euch auch immer ne meldung, dass die maximale zahl der einloggversuche erreciht ist?


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

ES GIBT NOCH GERECHTIGKEIT!

nach 28 stunden kann ich endlich patchen - zwar ohne email bestätigung aber immerhin patchen. und wehe GOA das spiel ist scheisse...


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Caljnaar schrieb:


> es ist wirklich armselig das ganze nach nun fast vier tagen nicht gebacken zu bekommen




ohh ja...
Mystic sucht euch bitte wen neues... allein das goa von ner frau geleitet wird :x.. ne spass .. aber jo :/


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> kommt bei euch auch immer ne meldung, dass die maximale zahl der einloggversuche erreciht ist?



Hatte ich auch grad xD einfach Patcher neu starten und es geht wieder ^^


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Die Tatsache das es mit der Beta bis jetzt so schlecht lief bestätigt meine Theorie das GOA scheiße ist.


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

bei mir geht der patch nich o0
 kann mich nich mal einlogen um zu patchen


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Naja mein KEY is ja angeblich eh ungültig ich könnte kotzen. GOA hat alles vermasselt und das soll unser zukünftiger Support sein? Na dann Gute Nacht!


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

jo wen morgen keine e-mail da is such ihr deren nummer raus sach nur 11880 und wen die das nicht bald gebacken bekommen such ich mal so ne schöne seite auf wo man abstimmen kan das mitykh sich nen neuen partner sucht


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (9. September 2008)

wo kann ich den War Download finden. weil auf der Seite War.europe.com funktioniert er nicht


----------



## Aagon88 (9. September 2008)

> kommt bei euch auch immer ne meldung, dass die maximale zahl der einloggversuche erreciht ist?


ja immer nach 3 einlogversuchen

MfG Aagon


----------



## Shrukan (9. September 2008)

28h Warten, ich habs schon aufgegeben, wenn die den selben scheiß mit der Preorder verzapfen dann Hallelulja.. dann können die mich Kreuzweise.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

He an ALLE DIE PATCHEN KÖNNEN: Seht ihr nicht dass ständig gefragt wird wo man hinklicken oder was man tun muss um patchen zu können? Bitte auch an andere denken wenn's geht...


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> kommt bei euch auch immer ne meldung, dass die maximale zahl der einloggversuche erreciht ist?



Das ist wohl die sicherung damit man accounts nicht mit bruteforce hacken kann


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

naja immerhin: die die die beta spielen können sagen immerhin nicht dass das game scheiße ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

vierhundervierzehn schrieb:


> He an ALLE DIE PATCHEN KÖNNEN: Seht ihr nicht dass ständig gefragt wird wo man hinklicken oder was man tun muss um patchen zu können? Bitte auch an andere denken wenn's geht...



wenn du WAR installierst hast, haste ein ICON aufm desktop klick es doppelt an und gebe deine login daten ein


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

musstet ihr eure daten eingeben um patchen zu können?


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

Einfach immer wieder probieren sich beim patcher einzuloggen. hab mich vorhin rund 22 mal eingeloggt dann gings. wenns 3 mal hintereinander nicht ging einfach patcher neu starten!


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

frizzlmissl schrieb:


> musstet ihr eure daten eingeben um patchen zu können?


Ja


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

WEIß HIER KEINER DEN LINK ODER IRGENDWIE WIE MAN ZUM PATCHER ÜBERHAUPT KOMMEN KANN SELBST OHNE KEY BESTÄTIGUNGSMAIL???


(bitte irgendwer mal antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein

leider noch nicht ;/


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> wenn du WAR installierst hast, haste ein ICON aufm desktop klick es doppelt an und gebe deine login daten ein




wo kann ich War downloden?


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

cooooooool. das ist neu: Die Warhammer Homepage ist für mich nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## DeFu (9. September 2008)

och mensch.....diesen patch zu laden dauert echt lang     *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (9. September 2008)

wohoo ich kann spielen, werde mal schauen was das spiel so taugt. viel glück noch!


----------



## Meladilegno (9. September 2008)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> wo kann ich War downloden?



auf der seite unter downloads ?! den clienten starten dann lädt er.


----------



## Rashnuk (9. September 2008)

Komisch klappt ned -.-
hab 10x gleichzeittig mit tabs und gelöschten cookies gemacht und um weitere 7x copy&paste und nix da seid 4uhr hab ich das gemacht


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

krieg die krise ... suche zwecks gaudi directX 9c, sauge es runter, installiere es über mein directX 10 drüber und der patcher patcht auf einmal^^


----------



## blaQmind (9. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> WEIß HIER KEINER DEN LINK ODER IRGENDWIE WIE MAN ZUM PATCHER ÜBERHAUPT KOMMEN KANN SELBST OHNE KEY BESTÄTIGUNGSMAIL???
> 
> 
> (bitte irgendwer mal antworten
> ...


wie wärs mit starten des spiels?


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> wenn du WAR installierst hast, haste ein ICON aufm desktop klick es doppelt an und gebe deine login daten ein



Danke, mal schaun ob's klappt ;-)


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

omfg ich bin grad so aufgeregt.


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> wenn du WAR installierst hast, haste ein ICON aufm desktop klick es doppelt an und gebe deine login daten ein


welches icon denn?ich hab nur den client da,um es runterzuladen und die dateien,keine ahnung wo das ist...(ja ich bin kein experte,ich weiß)


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

klappt bei mir nich >.<


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> wohoo ich kann spielen, werde mal schauen was das spiel so taugt. viel glück noch!




glücklicher.. wenns heute abend nicht mehr klappt und ich morgen von der Arbeit zurückkomme und es immernochnicht klappen sollte..dann...Ruf ich Barack Obama zu hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (9. September 2008)

Habt ihr auch das Problem , dass ihr noch keine Bestätigungs Mail für die Account Registrieung habt? Ich will doch nur spieln.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (9. September 2008)

Also ich kann nicht patchen macht ihr i-was besonderes weil wenn ich mein namen und so eingebe kommt nur ''Autentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.Gebt eure Login Daten noch mal ein '' ich bin schon am verzweifeln


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (9. September 2008)

Meladilegno schrieb:


> auf der seite unter downloads ?! den clienten starten dann lädt er.




lol das funktioniert bei mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich gibs auf


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

an alle die geschrieben haben, dass sie keine mail bekommen haben, aber patchen können

Seit ihr euch sicher das sie auch nicht im spam ordner gelandet ist???


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind uns sehr wohl bewusst, dass sehr viele Leute weiterhin auf ihre Bestätigungsemail warten. Diese Anfragen sind weiterhin in der Schlange, die Techniker behaupten, dass die Schlange heute nacht endgültig abgearbeitet ist.

Aber auch während wir weiter am Einlass arbeiten, können wir die Server und die Nachrichten über sie nicht völlig außer Acht lassen. Damit soll niemand verhöhnt werden.


Hört sich doch eigendlich ganz gut an,aber ich glaub net daran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aagon88 (9. September 2008)

27 Stunden nach Code eingabe und nach 30 einlogversuchen zu Patchen geht immer noch gar nix...
HAB SO DEN HALS... BIN GRAD IN DER ÜBERLEGUNG OB ICH DAS DRECKSVERSCHISSENE KACKSPIEL NOCH SPIELEN SOLL


----------



## Gamlasch (9. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> wohoo ich kann spielen, werde mal schauen was das spiel so taugt. viel glück noch!



CURSE YOOOOOUUUUUU!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

man kann nich mal nachschauen ob sein pw richtig is oder ned >.<


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

ihr lucker patchen klappt immer noch nich nach ca. 100verscuhen den ganzen tag über...


----------



## Caljnaar (9. September 2008)

Numekz schrieb:


> glücklicher.. wenns heute abend nicht mehr klappt und ich morgen von der Arbeit zurückkomme und es immernochnicht klappen sollte..dann...Ruf ich Barack Obama zu hilfe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie wäre es langsam mal mit ein paar beschwerden bei goa!? ich warte seit fast 28h und KEINE veränderung
um was zu verändern, sollte die spieler mal gemeinsam etwas unternehmen.


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

Patch-Logbuch

89: Atem wird leiser,Adrenalin macht sich breit


----------



## Byrok (9. September 2008)

Rukaniz schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht patchen macht ihr i-was besonderes weil wenn ich mein namen und so eingebe kommt nur ''Autentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.Gebt eure Login Daten noch mal ein '' ich bin schon am verzweifeln



diese meldung hab ich seit jetzt nimma^^ ... directX 9.c drüberinst und er patcht


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> an alle die geschrieben haben, dass sie keine mail bekommen haben, aber patchen können
> 
> Seit ihr euch sicher das sie auch nicht im spam ordner gelandet ist???




Wir sind mmorpg spieler :x... wir sind nich hängengeblieben (:


----------



## naero (9. September 2008)

ich bin ingame ... scheisse ihr tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hoffe es klappt bald bei euch!


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

92: Psychosen-Ähnliche Hysterie,Zukunftsgedanken (Aussenwelt etc.)


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

naero schrieb:


> ich bin ingame ... scheisse ihr tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gleich rollen köpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Gibts zu der Sache mit dem Patchen ohne Mail bald mal nen Statement von GOA? Ich halts langsam nimmer aus zu warten das dieses pack mal was hinkriegt xD


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde"

100%: Selbstmordgedanken


----------



## LuckyStrike (9. September 2008)

ui jetzt patcht er schon 70% ^^ *aufgeregt hin und her hüpf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde"
> 
> 100%: Selbstmordgedanken



Weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann.


----------



## Vargon223 (9. September 2008)

Man hast du ein Glück @ LuckyStrike   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

Probiert mal den patcher mit euren vermeintlichen zugansdaten zu starten hat bei mir grat gefuntz OHNE Bestädigunsmail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aagon88 (9. September 2008)

> ui jetzt patcht er schon 70% ^^ *aufgeregt hin und her hüpf dance.gif



Sei doch ruhig.. hier warten so viele leute auf s patchen und so Hansln wie du verderben uns die laune ncoh mehr


----------



## themushroomxdxd (9. September 2008)

hört auf tausend tabs zu erstellen und eure reg abzuschicken! mehr traffic=noch mehr email=noch mehr leute die warten müssen!


----------



## Archaleon (9. September 2008)

also ich hab nu alles ausprobiert was nur vorgeschlagen wurde und nix funktioniert. gar nix.

ich warte und und warte und warte auf meine bestätigungsmail und warte und warte

bis morgen dann bestell ich meine CE ab -.-


----------



## Rakanisha (9. September 2008)

bin drin!!! Endlich!!! hoffe es klappt bei euch auch!


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

ER PATCHT JAAAAA


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

LuckyStrike schrieb:


> ui jetzt patcht er schon 70% ^^ *aufgeregt hin und her hüpf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach du scheiße bei mir auch. trotzdem strange, zur info: hab die key-eingabe zugespammt vor 30 mins. es KAM BIS JETZT KEINE MAIL, auf gut glück der letzte versuch und er patch. aber will nix heißen, abwarten


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde"
> 
> 100%: Selbstmordgedanken



Bitte wenn sich jemand mit Computern auskennt.Ich wein hier gleich.^^


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

immer noch keine vernünftige bestäting für den key code bekommen....immer noch nicht die möglichkeit das PW zu ändern da ich emins nicht mehr 100% weis.....keine möglichkeit sich neu anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ein start in die woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wünscht mans ich viel glück für den nächsten tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich gehen die nächsten tage schneller vorbei damit ich endlich vollwertig zocken kann und nicht auf die beta aktivierung warten muss für mich^^


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann.



Direct X neu installieren?


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

Bei nem Kumpel hats grat auch geklappt den Patcher zu starten OHNE mail


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Bitte wenn sich jemand mit Computern auskennt.Ich wein hier gleich.^^




installier dein direct x 9 vielleicht nochmal neu


----------



## Billyjoe19x (9. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde"
> 
> 100%: Selbstmordgedanken




Tipp: directX


----------



## LuckyStrike (9. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> Probiert mal den patcher mit euren vermeintlichen zugansdaten zu starten hat bei mir grat gefuntz OHNE Bestädigunsmail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ju  eifach immer wieder neu eingeben bis die finger rauchen iregnd wann legt er los 


MUHHHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Numekz schrieb:


> Direct X neu installieren?




ja in anderen freds hatten auch welche die probs, das ist nen problem mit DirectX, installier mal die neueste version nochmal neu


----------



## blaQmind (9. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> Bei nem Kumpel hats grat auch geklappt den Patcher zu starten OHNE mail


jap testets mal alle !


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

leute,wie kommt man zu dem verfluchten patcher??einer hatte irgendwas von einem icon auf dem desktop gesagt aber ich habe da nichts,was irgendwie den patcher starten könne,nur einen ordner mit den beta client dateien und den client selber,aber nichts wo man den patcher starten könne...oder irre ich mich da???


----------



## locomotion999 (9. September 2008)

so wie es aussieht , können die leute nun nach und nach, auch ohne die betreffende email, patchen. UPDATE läuft bei mir ohne ,dass ich die email bekommen habe. see ya ig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (9. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> Probiert mal den patcher mit euren vermeintlichen zugansdaten zu starten hat bei mir grat gefuntz OHNE Bestädigunsmail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Yop! Bei mir auch jetzt endlich!  Er patcht bei mir  aber eine  e-mail hab ich bis jetzt nicht erhalten...  Naja, sieht aus als wenn ich nach über zwei Tagen wohl doch noch spielen kann heute... *keuch*
Euch allen Viel Glück, probiert zwischendurch den Client aus!


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> leute,wie kommt man zu dem verfluchten patcher??einer hatte irgendwas von einem icon auf dem desktop gesagt aber ich habe da nichts,was irgendwie den patcher starten könne,nur einen ordner mit den beta client dateien und den client selber,aber nichts wo man den patcher starten könne...oder irre ich mich da???



hast das spiel schon instaliert?


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> jap testets mal alle !



wir wissens jetzt solangsam^^ wir sind doch alle schon dran

aber geht nunmal nicht


----------



## Shrukan (9. September 2008)

hmm bei mir startet der Patcher jetzt auch...
haben die das vllt umgestellt? :>


----------



## Ragsor (9. September 2008)

Gib einfach d3dx9_34 bei google ein.Lad sie Dir runter und pack sie in dein System 32 dann funzt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukx (9. September 2008)

jup so funzts bei mir auch xD
jehuuuuuu

MFG Lukx


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

ich glaub ich hab mein pw vergessen -.-


----------



## aisteh (9. September 2008)

*Versucht mal euch mit einem Account einzuloggen der schon aktiviert ist. Dann den Patch downloaden. Danach wieder mit dem eigenen Account versuchen. So hat es bei mir geklappt.*

Nach endlosen Stunden...


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Bei mir geht immer noch nix ich raste gleich aus.


----------



## xYoSox (9. September 2008)

So hats gefunzt.

nach dem warten am Sonntag um 12 Uhr hats bei mir so Funktioniert.

Vorraussetzung ist ein erfolgreich erstellter Acc und diese Email bestätigt. 
Nun kommt die Key eingabe auf der War-europe Seite unter dem Menüpunkt Code.

*Ladet euch den neuen Opera explorer. 

Leert den Cache!!!! Ganz wichtig, es geht sonst nicht. Ihr bekommt zwar die bestätigung angezeigt aber das war es!!
Danach schickt die anfrage 3 bis 5 mal ab. 
Nun solltet ihr auch ohne Email patchen können.

Wichtig Cache leeren.
*
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## Psalma (9. September 2008)

oh mein gott, bei mir patcht er auch..... ich glaub es nicht..... ^^ ohne mail ^^


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

aisteh schrieb:


> *Versucht mal euch mit einem Account einzuloggen der schon aktiviert ist. Dann den Patch downloaden. Danach wieder mit dem eigenen Account versuchen. So hat es bei mir geklappt.*
> 
> Nach endlosen Stunden...



haut rein und probiert es weiter und scheißt auf die mail, haut in die tasten es scheint sich irgendwas zu tun


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

Psalma schrieb:


> oh mein gott, bei mir patcht er auch..... ich glaub es nicht..... ^^ ohne mail ^^



Ich glaub die haben da jetzt irgendwie was geändert


----------



## ElWimmero (9. September 2008)

hmmmm.... ich wart auf meine bestätigungsmail seit über 40 stunden -.-

der einzige sonnenschein am finsteren horizont : ein kumpel von mir hat seine mail bekommen und jetzt kann ich mit seinen daten  spielen ... sobald er schläft.

das problem is nur: er is vor ner woche aus der arbeit rausgeworfen worden und beim nachhause fahren hat er sein auto auch noch im rausch geschrottet 

----> keinen job mehr+ keinen führerschein mehr+ er wohnt wie ich am arsch der welt    =     er schläft seit war bei ihm geht so gut wie garnichtmehr.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (9. September 2008)

ich kann nicht mal mehr die homepage der offizielen war seite öffnen.


----------



## Novola (9. September 2008)

bei mir net -.-


----------



## List (9. September 2008)

bei mir jetzt patcht er jetzt auch ohne mail
verdammt der geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menander (9. September 2008)

Never Play On Patchday...
altes DAoC Sprichtwort.
und die beta ist patch, sehts gelassen.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

was hat diretx 9c mit dem patcher zu tuen das er die login daten nich annimmt??


----------



## Novola (9. September 2008)

doch entlich es geht er patcht *freu*


----------



## Ðunhammer (9. September 2008)

Ich bekomme nicht mal eine bestätigungsmail warte schon seid 30stunden nichts kommt... ich glaube ich gebe das mit warhammer auf;(


----------



## loeffellux (9. September 2008)

so...hab jetzt noch keine mail, kann aber trotzdem spielen ^^
also immer schön gucken, ob euer acc schon freigeschaltet ist. Auch wenn ihr noch keine mail bekommen habt


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

TESTET MA ALLE OHNE MAIL ZU PATCHEN


----------



## Immortalis (9. September 2008)

Er patch jaa!ohne bestätigungsemaiL


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

Muss ich mein Nick oder mein LoginNamen eingeben?


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Ðunhammer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nicht mal eine bestätigungsmail warte schon seid 30stunden nichts kommt... ich glaube ich gebe das mit warhammer auf;(



nein versuch jetzt weiter dich einzuloggen, scheiß auf die mail es tut sich was grad


----------



## Herr11 (9. September 2008)

ES GEHTTTT JAAAAAA!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

und ich habe noch immer keinen account ... ich könnt mal loswürgen glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (9. September 2008)

Crozz schrieb:


> Muss ich mein Nick oder mein LoginNamen eingeben?




LOGIN


----------



## MacJunkie79 (9. September 2008)

Sodala - jetzt gings auch bei mir mit patchen - aber o wunder o wunder - der DirectX-Fehler. Unter Vista kann man doch kein DirectX 9 installieren oder?


----------



## Pwnostar (9. September 2008)

Crozz schrieb:


> Muss ich mein Nick oder mein LoginNamen eingeben?


 Login


----------



## blaQmind (9. September 2008)

sag ich doch xD


----------



## Novola (9. September 2008)

Crozz schrieb:


> Muss ich mein Nick oder mein LoginNamen eingeben?



deinen login namen


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

Bei meinem Bruder gehts jetzt auch, keine Mail, bei mir allerdings nicht warum auch immer...
Na wenigstens kann ich zuschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caljnaar (9. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Sodala - jetzt gings auch bei mir mit patchen - aber o wunder o wunder - der DirectX-Fehler. Unter Vista kann man doch kein DirectX 9 installieren oder?



die datei kann man auch einzeln ausm netz ziehen ^^


----------



## Marcur (9. September 2008)

bei dem patcher ein konto erstellen geht auch nicht, kennt jemand noch ne hintertür ? ich werd narrisch wenn ich es morgen nach der arbeit immernoch nich gebacken bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naggeroth (9. September 2008)

hihi hab sie zutode gespamt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die reagieren wohl nich unter 100 mails ^^


----------



## shandron (9. September 2008)

Also bei mir geht es nicht.
Steht immer da "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen".

Am Sonntag hatte ich mich angemeldet auf der HP erst am Montag gegen 17 Uhr war ich registriert, ab da an Code eingegeben und dies 10x wiederholt und immer noch keine Bestätigungsmail.

Die von GOA sind schon echte Versager, in Amerika bei deren "Anbieter" funktioniert alles -.-


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

wegen dem langen warten auf die mail hab ich mein passwort vergessen -.-


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Ich hab das mitm Mail an goa spammen versucht (12mal nacheinander) und hab immer noch nichts.......


----------



## Arnorns (9. September 2008)

spam trick klappt net
geschätzte 50 mal in der letzten stunde alles eingegeben, noch nix da...


----------



## Tukow (9. September 2008)

gibts eine email Adresse an die ich mich wenden kann wenn man sein PW vergessen hat? Diese Funktion ist auf der WAR seite ja inaktiv.


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

Bei denen, wo es funzt...


1. wieviel mal habt ihr euch angemeldet
2. wann habt ihr euch angemeldet



also bei der Beta eingabe


----------



## Beutelratte (9. September 2008)

also bei mir war auch erst die authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen mail da aber ich habs einfach so lange probiert bis es ging ^^ nach ca ner halben stunde gings auch


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Tukow schrieb:


> gibts eine email Adresse an die ich mich wenden kann wenn man sein PW vergessen hat? Diese Funktion ist auf der WAR seite ja inaktiv.



glaub nicht, ne


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

Pwnostar schrieb:


> hast das spiel schon instaliert?


was für peinliche fehler einem unterlaufen können,wenn man überheblich ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little_X (9. September 2008)

*Ich hab es 5-10 mal versucht zu schicken,aber ohne erfolg, wollt mir eig das spiel kaufen doch das lass ich lieber, oder erst wenn das spiel ein paar Monate zu kaufen gibst^^*

Trotzdem will ich zocken und die 2-3Tage des Wartens können sie uns gutschreiben


----------



## Naggeroth (9. September 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> spam trick klappt net
> geschätzte 50 mal in der letzten stunde alles eingegeben, noch nix da...



das geht nur n bissl abwarten


----------



## BlaXioN (9. September 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa er patcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (9. September 2008)

Crozz schrieb:


> Bei denen, wo es funzt...
> 
> 
> 1. wieviel mal habt ihr euch angemeldet
> ...




ich hab mich bei der key eingabe glaub ich 10 mal oder so angemeldet --> da ging im forum n gerücht rum dass es klappt wenn man den key solange eingibt bis man die mail hat xD --> hat geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaijinsan (9. September 2008)

Yeah! Patcht nun Ohne Mail!!


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

es geht ich gleubs nicht er patcht


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

ENDLICH VERDAMMTE KACKE!

Probierts alle paar min mal


----------



## Bullterrier (9. September 2008)

riesen lacher... kann mir jemand sagen wo man sich zum support melden kann.. freundin hat beide mails bekommen sie wollte sich einloggen... und nu der lacher.. ihr account wurde gesperrt.. ... soll das ein witz sein ?

wo zur hölle ist der support ?


----------



## Tukow (9. September 2008)

Numekz schrieb:


> glaub nicht, ne



Gibts doch nicht oder? Die werden doch irgendeine Adresse für den Kundendienst oder sowas haben.


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

4acc und keiner pachtch ist wirklich zum sch......
will endlich das game testen bevor ich es 2mal kaufe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> bei dem patcher ein konto erstellen geht auch nicht, kennt jemand noch ne hintertür ? ich werd narrisch wenn ich es morgen nach der arbeit immernoch nich gebacken bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich hab das gerade mal über dem patcher einfach so aus jux probiert und hab mir gerade nen neuen acc erstellt.....aber noch keine bestätigung mail dafür bekommen


----------



## Prinny (9. September 2008)

Es patcht... *schniff* so schön.


----------



## Tukow (9. September 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> 4acc und keiner pachtch ist wirklich zum sch......
> will endlich das game testen bevor ich es 2mal kaufe
> 
> 
> ...


 aber nicht 2mal für dich selber?


----------



## Ebon (9. September 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> spam trick klappt net
> geschätzte 50 mal in der letzten stunde alles eingegeben, noch nix da...



Ich glaub auch nicht ob das wirklich ne Lösung, für die Gesamtheit darstellt, wenn jetzt jeder seinen Key im Spam registrieren will. Am Ende kommt dann kein krümmel mehr raus -,-

Übringes warte auch seit gestern 16:xxUhr auf meine eMail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

was ist denn dieses directx und was bringt es? wenn ich damit patchen kann woher bekomm ich das?
(sry hab nich viel ahnung von pcs) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furzsack21 (9. September 2008)

habt ihr euch mit eurem richtigen loginname + pass eingeloggt??


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

1mal für mich und 1mal für meine verlobte

funkt noch immer nicht


----------



## Caljnaar (9. September 2008)

bei mir läuft einfach nix - ich krieg die kriese .-.


----------



## Arnorns (9. September 2008)

und des mit ohne mail patchen klappt auch net, steht die ganze zeit nur: produktpatch wird gestartet...

-.-

edit: kann man vllt irgendwo den patch manuell runterladen?


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Eine Frage an alle, bei denen das Patchen trotz fehlender Mail funktioniert,
kam bei den vorhergegangenen Fehlversuchen die Meldung "_Verifizierung
fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein_"?

lG


----------



## Chaosos (9. September 2008)

Leute versucht euch einfach mal anzumelden im clienten hab zwar keien e-mail bekommen aber jetzt nach 30 Stunden des wartens klapts endlich.


----------



## Naggeroth (9. September 2008)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> habt ihr euch mit eurem richtigen loginname + pass eingeloggt??



ja mit dem login und pw das du in der betakey regestrierung angegeben hast


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

MUHAHAHAHAHA 53%


----------



## Tukow (9. September 2008)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> habt ihr euch mit eurem richtigen loginname + pass eingeloggt??




Login-ja

aber wie gesagt Passwort verlegt^^ 
und anscheinend gibts da für mich KEINE hilfe


Ich weiß bin da selber schuld, aber ich habe keine schuld daran, daß der "Kundenservice" mir da auch im Moment KEINE Möglichkeit bietet.


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

wenn ihr übrigens die anschirft von den leuten haben wollt...geht mal auf die seite und klickt ganz unten auf copyright...dort steht dann alles


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

BEI MIR GEHT IMMEr noch NIX! und drücke seit 20min name und pw ein und immer auth.. regist...


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (9. September 2008)

also ich hab versucht den Download hier   http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de   zu laden es geht aber nicht kann man den Client noch wo anders runterladen?


----------



## o7II.chriffer (9. September 2008)

bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## shandron (9. September 2008)

munn schrieb:


> BEI MIR GEHT IMMEr noch NIX! und drücke seit 20min name und pw ein und immer auth.. regist...




Ja bei mir das gleiche, dumm nur das man pw etc. nur5x eingeben kann und dann patcher nochmal aufmachen ^^


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Lintagard schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle, bei denen das Patchen trotz fehlender Mail funktioniert,
> kam bei den vorhergegangenen Fehlversuchen die Meldung "_Verifizierung
> fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein_"?
> 
> lG



ja die kam , aber irgendwann gings dann.

Das mit Produktpatch kam auch zuvor


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Ja bei mir das gleiche, dumm nur das man pw etc. nur5x eingeben kann und dann patcher nochmal aufmachen ^^




dreimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (9. September 2008)

hab gepatcht und jetz fehlt mir die dll von direct x9 XD
hmm wusste gar nich das ich den nich hab


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> also ich hab versucht den Download hier   http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de   zu laden es geht aber nicht kann man den Client noch wo anders runterladen?



Also bei mir geht das.
Vielleicht Cache und so löschen?


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> also ich hab versucht den Download hier   http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de   zu laden es geht aber nicht kann man den Client noch wo anders runterladen?



hast du icq? Ich schick dir den Client


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (9. September 2008)

Worack schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das.
> Vielleicht Cache und so löschen?



ich versuchs mal


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

schade das es bei mir nicht funkitonert, würde so gern meinen schwarzork anfangen ...


----------



## Kurzparkzone (9. September 2008)

Hmmmmm... Naja, bei mir hat es nicht geklappt... Hätte ich mal die halbe Stunde für was besseres investiert, als die ganze Zeit immer mit copy + paste auf der Warhammer Seite einzukloppen!^^ Nach 40 Versuchen hab ich es jetzt mal aufgegeben, weil es mir dann zu blöd vorkam. xD Und nein, ich habe mich nicht 40mal bei meiner E-Mail Adresse vertippt... Hab sogar zwischendurch von Firefox auf IE gewechselt, aber bringt nichts. Wozu hab ich so n blöden Betakey, wenn man dann nicht an der Beta teilnehmen kann?^^

Aber was soll's... Shit happens! Pre Order ist ja bald da und dann kann man Warhammer auch endlich mal antesten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koepi92 (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

als ich grad endlich mal den Patcher zu laufen bekommen habe , und auf spielen klickte , startete nach ca. 20sek mein Pc einfach neu , dabei hatte das spiel nichtmal gestartet  , das kann ich so oft machen wie ich will immer das gleiche...

Kennt da jemand ne Lösung oder hatt das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

es patcht *heul*


----------



## Unexcelledx (9. September 2008)

WAHHHHHHHHHH es geht !


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

ich glaubs ned!!!!! es patcht oo....scheise es patcht xDDD


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

Ich kann es frisch nur 2 mal eingeben dan kommt das


----------



## Gamlasch (9. September 2008)

ICH PATCHE!!! JAAAAAAAA!!!! VOR FREUDE HAB ICH SCHON NEN PAAR CDS AN DIE WAND GESCHMISSEN!!!! WAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

so toll is es doch ned denn es hat immer noch 0 % -.-


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

mein herz setzt bald aus


----------



## Ledas (9. September 2008)

bei mir jetzt endlich auch, nachdem ich ca. 10 min immer nur meine Daten eingeben habe läuft nun endlich der patchvorgang.
Nur nicht aufgeben leute


----------



## Archaleon (9. September 2008)

dann sag ich mal recht herzlichen dank für die info mitn direct x. patcher hat gestartet und legt los


----------



## Furzsack21 (9. September 2008)

habt ihr alle den clienten von der war-europe.com dld?? oda hat einer (genau wie ich) den torrent link von buffed benutzt und kann jetzt auch ohne mail patchen?


----------



## Arnorns (9. September 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen ob man den patch auch woanders runterladen kann als mim patcher?

thx, mfg


----------



## d3nn!X (9. September 2008)

langsam frag ich mich echt ob das noch was wird ... obwohl , ich bin mir sicher dass es NICHTS wird . Seit nun knapp 30 std warte ich mit 2 keys und verschiedenen e-mail adressen auf die mail. UND es ist noch NICHTS geschiehen ...


----------



## Koepi92 (9. September 2008)

Siehe meine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hallo,
> 
> als ich grad endlich mal den Patcher zu laufen bekommen habe , und auf spielen klickte , startete nach ca. 20sek mein Pc einfach neu , dabei hatte das spiel nichtmal gestartet  , das kann ich so oft machen wie ich will immer das gleiche...
> 
> Kennt da jemand ne Lösung oder hatt das gleiche Problem?


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

bei mir steht ab ca 80% patch fehlerhaft.......


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (9. September 2008)

Numekz schrieb:


> hast du icq? Ich schick dir den Client




per ICQ wird das doch zimlich lange dauern oder?.
egal wir versuchen es mal

hab dir meine ICQ nummer per pn geschickt


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

Patcher gibts hier--> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....loader.exe.html

is nur ausm anderen forum kopiert, also keine garantie ^^ googel hilft ^^


----------



## LyráAhdri (9. September 2008)

es patcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ohne mail *freu freu*


----------



## Crutan (9. September 2008)

Ich werd bekloppt ET JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

Halleluja. *In die Kirche rennt und ne Kerze anmacht*


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

Gamlasch schrieb:


> ICH PATCHE!!! JAAAAAAAA!!!! VOR FREUDE HAB ICH SCHON NEN PAAR CDS AN DIE WAND GESCHMISSEN!!!! WAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!




hahahahahah, ich bepiss mich grad vor lachen, weil ich mir das Bildlich vorstelle . XD


----------



## onkelzfan (9. September 2008)

Was heisst beim patcher das Häckchen "alle Daten überprüfen"? muss der gesetzt sein?


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Naja bei mir geht immer noch nix. Ich werde es mal in ner halben Stunde oder so nochmal versuchen. Ich wünsche allen die spielen können viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ich mich bald anschliesen kann.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

ähm bei mir geht noch nix


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

scheisse ey jetzt weiss ichs irgend etwas hat bei 80% mein internet gecapt.....


----------



## shandron (9. September 2008)

JackBauer84 schrieb:


> Naja bei mir geht immer noch nix. Ich werde es mal in ner halben Stunde oder so nochmal versuchen. Ich wünsche allen die spielen können viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ich mich bald anschliesen kann.




ARR es geht nicht FUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten erneut ein" blablablalbalbal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furzsack21 (9. September 2008)

ES GEHT!!!! LEUTE EINFACH IMMER WIEDER VERSUCHEN


----------



## Ledas (9. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> ähm bei mir geht noch nix




immer wieder Probieren dann funtzt es irgendwann


----------



## wanxtaganxta (9. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> scheisse ey jetzt weiss ichs irgend etwas hat bei 80% mein internet gecapt.....




Habe soeben die Bestätigung von meinem 2ten Beta Account bekommen. Nach ca. 30 Std des wartens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (9. September 2008)

Muss man den Haken bei "Alle Dateien überprüfen" setzen???????


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

für die welche noch keinen acc haben acc regist mit den link habe ich heute 2 acc erstellt es kahmen soffort die aktivierungsmail für den acc und die mail das er nun aktiviert ist (ist aber nicht der codebestätigungsmail bis jetzt gekommen)


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt jeder macht ist 414 in Kürze wieder da, aber...Es hat soeben geklappt und er patcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich versuchs leider das 20tige mal inzwischen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

bei mir gehts net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (9. September 2008)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> ES GEHT!!!! LEUTE EINFACH IMMER WIEDER VERSUCHEN



was immer wieder versuchen? patchen oder registrieren?


----------



## Chaosos (9. September 2008)

wie gesgt nach 30 Stunden endlich ein hoffnungs schimmer das man net unbedingt auf diese bekloppte mail warten muss das das einfach klappt ^^


----------



## Celdorena (9. September 2008)

also nun komm ich mir veräppelt vor  bei mir tut sich mit dem patcher nichts, aber bei meinem freund, und er hatte seinen key ein paar stunden später als ich registriert >.< naja wenigstens kann ich zusehen.....


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Crozz schrieb:


> bei mir gehts net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weiter wieter weiter immer weiter probieren


----------



## Furzsack21 (9. September 2008)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Muss man den Haken bei "Alle Dateien überprüfen" setzen???????



Nein, einfach imemr wieder versuchen


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

@ onkelzfan nein mußt du nicht, das is eher dann dafür wenn es datenfehler gibt


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

ich hab mein pw einfach mal kopiert, dan eingefügt, dan klappte es.
aber es kommt nur dateiliste empfangen, das geht ewig, ist das normal?


mfg


----------



## Numekz (9. September 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen noch viel Erfolg , bin jetzt bei 88% patchen angelangt und werde mich dann gleichmal ins Abenteuer stürzen , wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld!

cu!
Einfach alle paar min mal probieren!


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Ledas schrieb:


> immer wieder Probieren dann funtzt es irgendwann


ähm was imme rwieder versuchen?


----------



## Buhr (9. September 2008)

Furzsack21 schrieb:


> ES GEHT!!!! LEUTE EINFACH IMMER WIEDER VERSUCHEN




kein scheiß - ich kommte es selbst nicht glauben und hab es nur aus frust immer und immer wieder probiert! aber es funzzt ! wirklich!

btw. ich glaube mittlerweile ich weiß wieso wir so probleme haben. GOA hat bestimmt nen vertrag mit 9LIVE und wir testen gerade den neuen Superbuzz mit dem nur ein user die stunde in die leitung kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (9. September 2008)

An alle die bereits drinnen sind: wie findet ihr es bis jetzt?


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

sry für meine sinnlosen posts aber heut knack ich die hundert und nichts hindert mich daran!!!!!


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

wie lange geht es bis er anfängt zu laden?
bei mir gehts ewig


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

eben immer weiter probieren irgend wann gibt der patcher nach xD


----------



## Chaosos (9. September 2008)

das mit der Datai liste kann etwas dauern das stad 2 min ungefair bei mir


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> wie lange geht es bis er anfängt zu laden?
> bei mir gehts ewig


1-2min


----------



## sevendays5 (9. September 2008)

böses omen oder, wenn es bei euch alle patch und bei mir auch =(( ach hab auch noch keine mail bekommen, und gefühlte 50 mal code gespamt


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Muss man den Haken bei "Alle Dateien überprüfen" setzen???????




Ich frag mich was du für Version hast ?
Hab den normalen Client, da steht nur Login und Passwort und der Haken für Login Namen speichern !


----------



## onkelzfan (9. September 2008)

ok, danke


----------



## Gortazz (9. September 2008)

*WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!*

Patch-Download gestartet !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es klappt wirklich, also weiter fleissig die Login-Daten eingeben *GGG*


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

neuer versuch einfach das spiel noch mal install mal schaun ob es dann funkt habe sogar meinen allten Pc rausgegramt und versuch es sogar auf den ob es funkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

SO ICH HAB FERTIG GEPACHT ICH SAG JETZT MAL CU, UND GEH SPIELEN...(LOL, SPIELENEIN WUNDER)THX FÜR DIE  GUTEN RATSCHLÄGE HIER.....(POST100)^^


----------



## Chirogue (9. September 2008)

Key am Sonntag um 16:12 eingegeben und bis jetzt nix bekommen....warte seit 52 STUNDEN
langsam hab ich die Nase voll....
ich bezahl nich für ne Leistung, die dann nich erbracht wird...
echt schade, dass direkt so ein beschi****** licht auf W.A.R. geworfen wird...
un bei den Amis hat natürlich alles geklappt....aber in Europe läuft immer alles schief das kotzt mich langsam so an!!!

Hoffe mal, dass es beim Headupstart besser läuft, sonst werde ich W.A.R. nicht spielen....
hab schong arkeinen Bock mehr...

PS: Und ja das ist ein MIMIMI!!^^


----------



## Buhr (9. September 2008)

uhh gleich wird es ernst : 175 von 195 MB *zitter* (und ich probiere den scheiß schon seit sonntag. hab schon zwei halb durchgemacht nächte hinter mir in der hoffung das sich da was tut!


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

bitte bitte bitte bitte was muss ich machen:
ich habe fertig gepatcht, will das game starten und jetzt steht da: 2die anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. neuinstallation der anwendung könnte das problem beheben."

Bittttteeeeeeeeeeee helft mir versteh nichts von computern


----------



## Ledas (9. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> ähm was imme rwieder versuchen?



wenn du das Spiel installiert hast, bereits einen gültigen war-account hast, kannst du über dich über den Patcher einloggen. Das sollst du immer wieder probieren


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

sagt mal gibts eigentlich irgendein Kundenservice meine seit gestern 16:00 warte ich auf die Bestätigungsmail des Beta-keys ebenso wie auf Bestätigungsmail für das Konto....


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte bitte was muss ich machen:
> ich habe fertig gepatcht, will das game starten und jetzt steht da: 2die anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. neuinstallation der anwendung könnte das problem beheben."
> 
> Bittttteeeeeeeeeeee helft mir versteh nichts von computern



OLOL dx9 installieren


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

ähm? hilfe bei mir gehds ned ich fühl mich jetzt wien krüppel^^


----------



## keeper77 (9. September 2008)

AN ALLE
Versucht euch einfach im SPIEL einzuloggen, 
scheint dass man nun OHNE Bestätigungsmail reinkommt. 
VIEL SPASS !!!!!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59788


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

jetzt gehts!
guet tip mit copy + passwort kopieren und einfügen, bei mir hats nach dem 1. mal geklappt!

scidi


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> ähm? hilfe bei mir gehds ned ich fühl mich jetzt wien krüppel^^


^^probieren geht über studieren /merk dir den spruch)


----------



## shandron (9. September 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Alle Dateien überprüfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haken unbedingt machen, bei mir hat es jetzt gleich nach dem ersten mal geklappt, vorher ca. 40 verscuhe ohne da nen haken


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> ^^probieren geht über studieren /merk dir den spruch)


naja hab jetzt schon geschätzte 50mal probiert^^


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

was ist dieses dx9?wie bekomm ich es und wie installier ich es?^^ hoffentlich nich zu viele fragen auf einmal


----------



## sevendays5 (9. September 2008)

ich kann zocken, leute ich kann zocken......tränen wisch (und morgen gleich zum arzt rennen und urlaub auf gelben schein beantragen xD)


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

@shandron 

geht auch ohne hacken xD
bei 41 hattest du einfach glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Alle Dateien überprüfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haken unbedingt machen, bei mir hat es jetzt gleich nach dem ersten mal geklappt, vorher ca. 40 verscuhe ohne da nen haken


hilft bei mir auch nix


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> was ist dieses dx9?wie bekomm ich es und wie installier ich es?^^ hoffentlich nich zu viele fragen auf einmal



dx9 ist die direktx9 gibt auch schon dx10 xD


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

nach ner halben stunde eingeben, keine lust mehr ... sone kacke ey


----------



## Ledas (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> was ist dieses dx9?wie bekomm ich es und wie installier ich es?^^ hoffentlich nich zu viele fragen auf einmal


 einfach mal d3dx9_34.dll  googlen


----------



## wani (9. September 2008)

leute, sehr sehr geiles spiel, das warten hat sich gelohnt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

keeper77 schrieb:


> AN ALLE
> Versucht euch einfach im SPIEL einzuloggen,
> scheint dass man nun OHNE Bestätigungsmail reinkommt.
> VIEL SPASS !!!!!
> ...




Ganz sicherlich nicht, hier tut sich garnix.

Musst auch nicht Fett und rot schreiben !

ANFALL


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> nach ner halben stunde eingeben, keine lust mehr ... sone kacke ey


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir gehds auch ned


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

und wenn ich direktx9 geladen hab muss ich damit noch was machen?


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Ganz sicherlich nicht, hier tut sich garnix.
> 
> Musst auch nicht Fett und rot schreiben !
> 
> ANFALL



OOOOOHHHHHH WOOOOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO FREUDENFLASH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## me0w (9. September 2008)

looooooooooooooool das geht wirklich
beim 12x einloggen versuchn hats geklappt  und ich hab beio weitem noch keine steätigung ><


jeha lö




zieh jetz grad patch !^^
wohaha...  und das is kein witz xD


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Noch mal 'ne kleine Zwischenfrage (langsam wird's blöd, ich weiß^^),
aber braucht man für diesen Vorgang auch die 2. Bestätigungsmail des
registrierten Accounts (nicht Code) oder reicht da das das "grüne Buch"?


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> und wenn ich direktx9 geladen hab muss ich damit noch was machen?


INSTALLIEREN^^


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

naja vllt ist meine noch immer aufm weg...(meine freischaltung)^^


----------



## Ebon (9. September 2008)

wani schrieb:


> leute, sehr sehr geiles spiel, das warten hat sich gelohnt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du bist so gemein -,-
Verrat mir zu Release, deinen Realm ich will dich hauen. Oder wir mach ne Gilde auf, das Quellen anderer bereitet mir mit unter auch freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeriah (9. September 2008)

shit ich dachte mir gerade "du arschloch (und das war nicht böse gemeint einfach nur frust) kannstm ir viel mit dem haken erzählen das hat gerade nicht funktioniert wird jetzt auch nicht" zum spass noch mal gemacht... siehe da er patcht...


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

zum glück bin ich krank,
dan kan ich es mal testen das spiel auch ohne bestätigunsmail für den key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

also bei mir geht nach wie vor nichts, habs schon duzent mal probiert geht einfach nicht


----------



## resusseleman (9. September 2008)

Hab gestern kurz nach 16:00 Uhr den Betakey eingegeben und bis jetzt keine Bestätigung bekommen.
Dann eben mal versucht, im Patcher anzumelden mit Passwort Copy&Paste .....


.... und er LÄDT !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Ich werd bekloppt bei scheint es zu gehen. Ich kann es noch nicht glauben aber es scheint zu gehen.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NUN GEHT ES AUCH BEI MIR JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAA

DANKE ICH LIEBE EUCH!! DIE GANZE WELT(auser goa)


----------



## Chaosos (9. September 2008)

Leute sie sagen es un machen es so dick um euch zu helfen wenn es nicht bei jeden klapt ja was soll man dazu sagen pech die ham schlie0lich auch alle genau so lange gewartet wie ihr


----------



## JackBauer84 (9. September 2008)

Ich glaube es nicht bin bei 7%! Juhu


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> also bei mir geht nach wie vor nichts, habs schon duzent mal probiert geht einfach nicht



xD, ich nehm den post zurück xDDDD hab den geschrieben danach probiert bam ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))))))


GEIL


----------



## resusseleman (9. September 2008)

Und dann lädt der auch noch mit nem super tempo^^


----------



## me0w (9. September 2008)

rofl ich krieg grad nen lachanfall

hab grad mail bekommen das registrierung gescheitert ist
nur ich bin eingeloggt harharrrrr


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NUN GEHT ES AUCH BEI MIR JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAA
> 
> DANKE ICH LIEBE EUCH!! DIE GANZE WELT(auser goa)


sry ich will dich nich beleidigen aber.. du ARSCH !

bei mir immernoch....



NICHtS !


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> xD, ich nehm den post zurück xDDDD hab den geschrieben danach probiert bam ging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo bei mir auch hab shco 4prozent



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *coolfühl*


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

also ich habe dieses blöde direktx9 gegoogelt gedownloadet und gespeichert und wenn ich mich einlogge kommt immernoch dieselbe fehlermeldung
-.-


----------



## -NiX- (9. September 2008)

ca. 30 Stunden nachdem ich das erste Mal einen Key eingeben konnte, und ca. 50 maliger erneuter Key-Eingabe verteilt auf drei existierende WAR-Accounts, habe ich jetzt immer noch keine Mail bekommen. Aber ich konnte jetzt patchen! Und das Spiel starten! Geil! (Warum auch immer das ohne Mail geht...)


----------



## Kazius (9. September 2008)

nach mehreren Versuchen hat es bei mir auch ohne Bestätigung geklappt


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Plimpi schrieb:


> also ich habe dieses blöde direktx9 gegoogelt gedownloadet und gespeichert und wenn ich mich einlogge kommt immernoch dieselbe fehlermeldung
> -.-


in war ordner reinhaun


----------



## Thaylo (9. September 2008)

i glob i spinn.... s'funzt  (nach ca. 40 mal logindaten eingeben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das muss ich wohl jetzt jedesmal machen wenn ich die beta spielen will wa ^^


----------



## Darkian (9. September 2008)

YIEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (na was hieß das wohl)  gz an alle andern dies geschafft haben (ich weiß es is nur beta aber es geht ums prinzip^^)


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Nix geht Fenster POPt 3 mal kurz auf mit Authen. Fehler dann Patch fehlgeschlagen !


----------



## attilus (9. September 2008)

an alle die mit vista arbeiten oder aus sonstiegen gründen ein fehler bekommen durch d3dx9_34.dll

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/pop.php?d3dx9_34 

dll downloaden und in den spiel ordner kopieren

danach nochmal starten und das problem ist behoben GZ...


----------



## airace (9. September 2008)

jippi ich kann auch pacthe heist das auch das ich spielen kann ???


----------



## fettemieze (9. September 2008)

Bei mir geht da auch nichts, schon über 500 mal eingeben und hat genau 0 gebracht, ist doch zum kotzen -_-


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

sau geil wie schnell der läd, dachte sobald ich patchen kann muss ich noch ewig warten weils lahm läd, aber des läd ja genial schnell überglücklich bin ;P

Was nicht heißt das ich GOA nixmehr scheiße find


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

WOAH GOTTVERDAMMTE KACKE WARUM GEHT DAS BEI JEDEM UND BEI MIR NICH ICH DREH DURCH LAUF MORGEN AMOKK VERDAMMTE KACKE !

ich will doch nur zwerge matschen .. -.-


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

es geht immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melgaladh (9. September 2008)

BEI MIR HATS AUCH GEKLAPPT!!!!!
ISCH LIEBE EUSCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> sau geil wie schnell der läd, dachte sobald ich patchen kann muss ich noch ewig warten weils lahm läd, aber des läd ja genial schnell überglücklich bin ;P
> 
> Was nicht heißt das ich GOA nixmehr scheiße find


genau, also ebi mir is volle bandbreite was heist 256kbs


----------



## Thaylo (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> Was nicht heißt das ich GOA nixmehr scheiße find



Muahahahaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahmuras (9. September 2008)

ich glaubs einfach nicht das klappt ja wirklich *freu*


----------



## Ðunhammer (9. September 2008)

Ach leute ich freue mich das ihr schon spiele könnt..... warte schon so lange auf meine email.Habe auch schon so versucht mich einzuloggen aber geht gar nichts gebe auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## frizzlmissl (9. September 2008)

machinist oder eisenbrecher?^^


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

LEUTE IHR MÜSST DAS PASSWORT MIT COPY PASTE EINGEBEN!!
DAN FUNKTIONIERT ES !!


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> WOAH GOTTVERDAMMTE KACKE WARUM GEHT DAS BEI JEDEM UND BEI MIR NICH ICH DREH DURCH LAUF MORGEN AMOKK VERDAMMTE KACKE !
> 
> ich will doch nur zwerge matschen .. -.-




tröste dich bei mir funzt auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaylo (9. September 2008)

scheisse, bis ich mich dann mal für eine klasse entschieden habe, gibts ein timeout und ich flieg raus... lol


----------



## airace (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ich kann zoggen tschüs leute man sieht sich wenn die beta zuende ist ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Hm, habe gerade aus Jux noch einmal auf den Account-Bestätigungs-Link in der ersten Mail
geklickt, nur um dann Code 711 zu erhalten (Account gesperrt), hat das irgendwelche 
Auswirkungen auf mein momentanes Scheitern? ... -_-


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> WOAH GOTTVERDAMMTE KACKE WARUM GEHT DAS BEI JEDEM UND BEI MIR NICH ICH DREH DURCH LAUF MORGEN AMOKK VERDAMMTE KACKE !
> 
> ich will doch nur zwerge matschen .. -.-


sind wir schon 2 funkt bei mir auch nicht auch wen ich 60mal meine logindaten eingebe und dafür 20mal neu starten muss weil ja alle 3mal autodc


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

hat jemand bei dem es jetzt geht, gestern nach 17 Uhr den key registrieren lassen? damit ich weiß wo wir stehen, wenns chronologisch abgearbeitet wird.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Ihr spinnt ganz einfach, da geht nix. Der rührt sich kein Stück hab Häkchen bei Login Name speichern und mach nur noch STRG V fürs PW aber es tut sich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

kurze frage, meldet ihr euch an ohne ne code e-mail bekommen zu haben und es geht ????????????? bitte um antwort weil ich peils grad ned ganz


----------



## Totemdealer (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir funzt gar nix im mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab jetzt fast ne Stunde probiert meine Daten im Launcher einzugeben - leider ohne Erfolg.
Dafür hab ich jetzt von GOA ca. 20 E Mails bekommen wo drinn steht mein Key könnte net
registriert werden weil er schon registriert ist 

oh man


----------



## Plimpi (9. September 2008)

fettes DANKE an alle die mir so geduldig geholfen haben!!!!!! jetzt nur noch warten bis mein char auf den server kann =) =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> LEUTE IHR MÜSST DAS PASSWORT MIT COPY PASTE EINGEBEN!!
> DAN FUNKTIONIERT ES !!




hmmm und wenns nach 200 mal eingeben immernoch net geht ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fettemieze (9. September 2008)

Nach fast EINER STUNDE EINGEBEN lädt das Scheißteil endlich, danke !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

nein


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (9. September 2008)

habe ca. 50 mal den key dahingeschickt...und einloggen kann ich mich auchnet


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will nicht mehr, es macht kein Spaß 

dabei mochte ich War nichtmal !
aber hab den Betakey bekommen, jetzt will ich spielen -.-


----------



## Thaylo (9. September 2008)

Lintagard schrieb:


> Hm, habe gerade aus Jux noch einmal auf den Account-Bestätigungs-Link in der ersten Mail
> geklickt, nur um dann Code 711 zu erhalten (Account gesperrt), hat das irgendwelche
> Auswirkungen auf mein momentanes Scheitern? ... -_-



nein. habe ich auch gemacht und bekam den selben fehler. bin jetzt aber am patchen


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

Ich hab mich schon 8mal oder so angemeldet, bei mir gehts immernochnich-.-


----------



## wtiger78 (9. September 2008)

na edlich es funkt ;-)


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

yeah 60%, hab um sicher zu gehen schon die dx datei runtergeladen, an der solls ja nicht scheitern bzw verzögert werden ;PP

an alle bei denen es noch nicht geht, probieren probieren probieren war bei mir auch so, bin fast verzweifelt, jeder schreibt das er jetzt patchen kann und bei mir ging garnichts....

aber irgendwann so nach ner std gings dann =)


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> na edlich es funkt ;-)





Wann hast du deinen Betakey eingegeben?


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

gibts überhaupt noch jemanden wo es nicht geht oder bin ich die einzigste ?


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> na edlich es funkt ;-)



JOJO Ihr guckt schon so, ihr Träumt davon ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LyráAhdri (9. September 2008)

attilus schrieb:


> an alle die mit vista arbeiten oder aus sonstiegen gründen ein fehler bekommen durch d3dx9_34.dll
> 
> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/pop.php?d3dx9_34
> 
> ...



welchend er ordner meinste denn oder ist das allgemein?


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

naja sehen wir es mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 je mehr leute endlich patchen und zocken können umso höher wird die wahrscheinlichkeit das man sleber bald drank kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> yeah 60%, hab um sicher zu gehen schon die dx datei runtergeladen, an der solls ja nicht scheitern bzw verzögert werden ;PP
> 
> an alle bei denen es noch nicht geht, probieren probieren probieren war bei mir auch so, bin fast verzweifelt, jeder schreibt das er jetzt patchen kann und bei mir ging garnichts....
> 
> aber irgendwann so nach ner std gings dann =)




hast du vorher dein key eingegeben und ne mail bekommen??? oder ohne mail


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> gibts überhaupt noch jemanden wo es nicht geht oder bin ich die einzigste ?




Bei mir gehts nach 40 versuchen auch nicht !
Die spinnen einfach alle !


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> hast du vorher dein key eingegeben und ne mail bekommen??? oder ohne mail



ohne mail


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts nach 40 versuchen auch nicht !
> Die spinnen einfach alle !



joa is wohl nur n fake ^^


----------



## Soulslinger (9. September 2008)

nach exakt 300 versuchen, gebe ich auf, adios..

ich scheiss auf das game -.-


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon 8mal oder so angemeldet, bei mir gehts immernochnich-.-


Ich inzwischen das ca 70 mal also mach es seid 70 minuten ununterbrochen copy paste..^^


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> joa is wohl nur n fake ^^




JAPP


----------



## Hashmallim (9. September 2008)

kann man sich ihrgend wie mit goa in verbindung setzen? will mal dampf ablassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (9. September 2008)

SO EIN SCHEIß...BEI JEDEM FUNTZT ES AUßER BEI MIR!!!!!!  MANN 217 MAL GESCHICKT UN ES WIRD NIX!!!!         es geht einfach nicht bei mir.... habe den key sonntag um zwischen 16 und 17 uhr eingegeben...
und? NIX!!!!!!

SO EIN SCHEIß


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

vorallem ich hab 200 mal mit und ohne haken gemacht, NICHTS !!!! *gruml*


----------



## Kristallon (9. September 2008)

oh mann bei mir funktioniert einfach nichts....warte schon seit 3 tagen drauf... das verdirbt einen echt den spaß am kauf des spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei habe ich seit vorgestern mit wow abgeschlossen-hoffentlich wird das spiel kein flopp denn ich werde es mir höchstwahrscheinlich trotzdem holen^^


----------



## gna (9. September 2008)

bei mir gings endlich nach geschätzten 200 mal


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

keine Email gar nix nichtmal das der Key von vergeben ist (nach 60 mal eingeben) einloggen funzt auch nicht mehr komme mir recht dumm vor...


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Hashmallim schrieb:


> kann man sich ihrgend wie mit goa in verbindung setzen? will mal dampf ablassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guckst du auf die war seite und klickst du link "copyright" unten da steht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attilus (9. September 2008)

LyráAhdri schrieb:


> welchend er ordner meinste denn oder ist das allgemein?




in den allgemeinen ordner wo auch die .exe files drin stecken für WAR


----------



## Sladex (9. September 2008)

also bei mir hats geklappt...
und keine Angst wenn ihr im Mythic-Patcher seid und es nicht patcht.... des dauert einen Moment bis der anfängt..!=)


----------



## Totemdealer (9. September 2008)

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Leute es geht wirklich, ich war am verzweifeln aber jetzt geht es.

An alle die nicht mehr daran glauben:

Nach 1 Stunde intensiver Passwort Eingabe läd er jetzt den Patch

In diesem Sinne Leute: Keep tryin again & cu ingame


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

das liegt daran dass eben alle nach und anhc freigeschaltet werden, bei mir gings auch erst später , also geduldet euch


----------



## Arnorns (9. September 2008)

naja, wenn es bis heute abend net geht is war für mich gestorben, frag mich mal wie des wird wenn sich alle leute die das spiel gekauft haben sich auf einmal anmelden wollen, das wird dann ja noch einiges mehr sein...


mfg, muss mal weiter verzweifeln...


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Soulslinger schrieb:


> nach exakt 300 versuchen, gebe ich auf, adios..
> 
> ich scheiss auf das game -.-


Ich glaube net das du 300 mal hast.. netmal 10.. soschnell schaffste keine 100.. manche leute neigen einfach zur übertreibung...


----------



## travisbarker (9. September 2008)

Das ich das nochmal erleben darf das ich ohne Mail trotzdem einlogge kann und den Patcher ziehe


----------



## kalem (9. September 2008)

17 uhr         auf der war-online.com hp registriert

17:30 uhr    registrierungsmail erhalten, beta code eingegeben

21 uhr         patch läd, aber noch keine beta bestätigungsmail erhalten


----------



## LyráAhdri (9. September 2008)

attilus schrieb:


> in den allgemeinen ordner wo auch die .exe files drin stecken für WAR



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: ich bin zu blind um die exe datei zu finden...sag mir mal den programm ordner, ich hab die wahl: Logs, miles, notes, pb, unser, wareubeta...der rest kommt halt drunter ohne ordner (ich habs net so mit pc dingen *g* ^^sry )


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Bei mir gehts nicht und ich lass es jetzt auch, ich hab die Schnauze bis oben voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

ich fürd mich scheckig lachen wenn alle die so jetztst ans patchen kommen ne sperre kriegen *fg*


----------



## darkwowpg (9. September 2008)

drecksladen seit sonntag 9.30 versuche ich bei der beta mich anzumelden mit dem ganzen kack oh und was für ein wunder es geht garnix sollen die doch alle verrecken und dieses verfickte spammen bei ptacher bringt genau 0


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Hmm Keine Email aber Patcht fröhlich ..mal sehen, was kommt ^^ Die Leute von GOA soll mal jemand verstehen ... Allen, die noch nicht laden können viel Glück weiterhin!!! Ps, habe mich eben noch mit einem anderen Key , als mit dem der CE registriert ... wer weis , was da wohl hintersteckt


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Leute es geht wirklich, ich war am verzweifeln aber jetzt geht es.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte wir sollen uns auf der seite immer und immer wieder registrieren also den KEY?

Wie jezz patcher??..


----------



## Kristallon (9. September 2008)

geht das auch wenn man den key zu voreilig ohne den war-homepage-account eingegeben hat?weil wenn ich mir diesen jetzt ertsellen will, kommt ebenfalls keine mail...würde gerne wissen obs trotzdem geht, bevor ich mich stundenlang an die passworteingabe mache!


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir sollen uns auf der seite immer und immer wieder registrieren also den KEY?
> 
> Wie jezz patcher??..


jjo^^


----------



## Totemdealer (9. September 2008)

Leute gebt nicht auf, ich bin jetzt bei 15% 

Ich sitz seit Sonntag 8.30 Uhr hier und wollt es auch nicht mehr glaub

Haltet durch



P.S.: Glaub werd meine Gilde 414 nennen


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> geht das auch wenn man den key zu voreilig ohne den war-homepage-account eingegeben hat?weil wenn ich mir diesen jetzt ertsellen will, kommt ebenfalls keine mail...würde gerne wissen obs trotzdem geht, bevor ich mich stundenlang an die passworteingabe mache!



wie soll'n das gehen, code eigeben ohne account?!


----------



## Coia (9. September 2008)

ich weis jetzt nichmal, welchen Loginnamen ich habe.....Beim Erstellen des Kontos ging der mit dem ich den Key registriert habe nicht...
Hab ich jetzt 2 Loginnamen? Ö-ö

Aber egal mit welchem ich es versuche, "Patch feherhaft" und ab und zu seh ich mal n kurzes Bildchen dabei.....


----------



## Kristallon (9. September 2008)

ich bin auf war-europe.com und oben links auf code geklickt und dann da alles schön eingegeben-ohne account


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Der Lädt wie sau ...bin schon bei 53% ...und erst vor 3 mins angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings hatte ich diesmal keine Pw / Account Eingabeaufforderung ... nja. wenigstens wär das Spiel dann auf dem neuesten Stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> wie soll'n das gehen, code eigeben ohne account?!




Ich raffs auch nicht, irgendwie müssen das Ausfälle sein wo der patcher nicht mehr abgleicht, fakt ist das die heute keine Email mehr rausschicken ,  die werden endlich mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

An alle die schon Patchen, wann habt ihr euren Betakey registriert? bitte melden^^


----------



## Sothos (9. September 2008)

wenn der Patch läuft, heisst das dann der login ist aktiviert ?

hatte nur 1 mail bekommen, in der stand jedoch das der angegebene key beriets aktiviert wäre ?!


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

Crozz schrieb:


> An alle die schon Patchen, wann habt ihr euren Betakey registriert? bitte melden^^



vor 30 std


----------



## Annaja (9. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> ich bin auf war-europe.com und oben links auf code geklickt und dann da alles schön eingegeben-ohne account




da steht aber auch login-name und passwort. hste da was fiktives genommen oder freut sich jetzt jemand anders über ne beta-freischaltung ?


----------



## voge1frei (9. September 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Ich hab meine Email zur Codeaktivierung bekommen! Allerdings BEVOR ich die Email zur ACCaktivierung bekommen hab. -.- WAS ZUR HÖLLE IS BEI DENEN LOS?!


----------



## Wunala (9. September 2008)

Auch nach der Spam Code Registrierung habe ich immer noch keine Bestätigungsmail über den Betacode erhalten,ABER der Login über den Patcher funktioniert jetzt,obowh mein Code noch nicht bestätigt ist. Gruß Wunala


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> ich bin auf war-europe.com und oben links auf code geklickt und dann da alles schön eingegeben-ohne account




Wir reden hier aber schon von dem Client Patcher ? !


----------



## Auylio (9. September 2008)

Juhu endlich haben dies patchen und spielen ohne Bestätigungsmail aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> ich bin auf war-europe.com und oben links auf code geklickt und dann da alles schön eingegeben-ohne account



hab ich auch gemacht nur das ich direkt auf den Link beim Beta-Key auf diese Seite gekommen bin, vorallem konnte man sich ja lange zeit keinen Account erstellen,
hab zwar mittlerweile versucht mir einen solche zu erstellen warte aber wie du auch auf diese Bestätigungsmail, mittlerweile weis ich auch gar nicht mehr mit was ich
mich einloggen soll...


----------



## Aresblood (9. September 2008)

Ich gucke morgen noch mal in meinem postfach nach hoffe das die E-Mail dann endlich da ist.
Und wenn dies alles vorbei ist mit dem warten und freigeschaltet werden will ich nen Pokal für meine Geduld
weil ich eigentlich ein mensch bin der nicht lange wartet und es erst recht nicht mag wenn man schon sein wort drauf gibt und es dann doch nichts wird


----------



## Caludra (9. September 2008)

JUHUUUUUUUU es patcht, hab aber keine email bekommen!

code gestern um 1600 eingegeben!!

Hoffentlich kann ich gleich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Glaube, die haben den Patch download erstmal für alle freigeschaltet... allerdings steht da in den News auch , dass neben dem Anheben der Bevölkerung auch noch ein Server geöffnet wurde... es tut sich was im Hause GOA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Juhu endlich haben dies patchen und spielen ohne Bestätigungsmail aktiviert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





JO träum du mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier geht nix


----------



## Kristallon (9. September 2008)

ich wusste da noch nicht, dass man nen hp-acc braucht und hab alles mal so eingegeben, wie ich es haben wollte-heute, wo ich es endlich geblickt habe, kann ich mir nen hp-acc nicht erstellen, weil die bestätigungsmail davon auch nicht kommt...    -.-


----------



## travisbarker (9. September 2008)

Gestern gegen 16:15 Beta Key Eingabe, heute Mittag mindestens mit 3 Browsern öfters mit'm Key zugespammt und bis jetzt noch keine Mail von denen bekommen aber eine höhere Macht lässt mich nuhn trotzdem loggen und schonmal den Patch ziehen

Ich lag mit meinen Nerven auch schon blank und hab gedacht das ich sicher nicht mehr in den Genuss der Beta kommen werde.....aber solang ich nicht im Spiel bin will ich mal lieber leise sein


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

bin dann erst mal zocken cya leute und viel glück wünsche ich all denen die noch nicht zocken können


----------



## AltathirChris (9. September 2008)

JEEAAAH SCHEISSE LEUTE ES GEHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ðunhammer (9. September 2008)

Leute ich brauche Hilfe... ich kann warhammer nicht spiele weil ein programm fehlt d3dx9_34.dd kann mir wer da weiter helfen bitte


----------



## Totemdealer (9. September 2008)

Leute einfach einloggen . immer wieder!!!!!


Es geht hab 60% jetzt.

Scheißt auf die E-Mail kommt eh keine


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Ich hab' natürlich kein Glück mit dem Patcher, hoffentlich tut sich da noch was...


----------



## munn (9. September 2008)

EY bei mir geht immer noch Nix hab inzwischen alle Dateien nochmal runter geladen usw es kommt nach 3 anmeldungen immer die fehlermeldung und patchg geht net hab inzwischen bestimmt 150 mal versucht rein zu loggen


----------



## LyráAhdri (9. September 2008)

so habs hinbekommen *schnüff endlich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danke nochmal für den Tipp bei Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamboo (9. September 2008)

ES KLAPPT !!!!

Das passwort irgendwo in ne word datei oder sonst was schreiben, kopieren und dann einfügen per strg+v in den patcher dann patched es !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njester (9. September 2008)

bin doch noch da, bin in der warteschlange ;P


----------



## spectrumizer (9. September 2008)

Ðunhammer schrieb:


> Leute ich brauche Hilfe... ich kann warhammer nicht spiele weil ein programm fehlt d3dx9_34.dd kann mir wer da weiter helfen bitte


http://www.gidf.de


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

is der patcher langsam
bin erst bei 56%...


----------



## Aresblood (9. September 2008)

sehn wirs mal positiv soviel wie in den letzten tagen haben wir noch nie gelesen ^^  seit "beginn" der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Lamboo schrieb:


> ES KLAPPT !!!!
> 
> Das passwort irgendwo in ne word datei oder sonst was schreiben, kopieren und dann einfügen per strg+v in den patcher dann patched es !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mach ich schon seid 2 Stunden !


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

*FU*K, wahnsinn, es klappt, hätte nie dran geglaubt...!!!*
...auch wenn sich da nicht viel tut, aber immerhin^^!


----------



## spectrumizer (9. September 2008)

WOHOO, nun patcht er bei mir auch ... ohne eMail, mit meinem Acc von Mai 07 ... xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Ðunhammer schrieb:


> Leute ich brauche Hilfe... ich kann warhammer nicht spiele weil ein programm fehlt d3dx9_34.dd kann mir wer da weiter helfen bitte


DirectX9 Neuinstalieren,,


Ach und können jezzt alle spielen alle schreiben JA es geht und so? Bei mir ist der patch seid 10 minuten bei 0%


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

son mist muss warten biss ich reinkomm das dauert locker 5-10min, also könnt ihr da auch nochmal warten jeder der destruction zocken will^^


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

EEYYYYYYY;;;;WAS GEHT LEUDDE; """""""""
ICH WEIß ES..................MEIN PATCHER


habe heute nachmittag erst betakey registriert und VOILA 




DING.....




ZAHL'N BITTE


----------



## Yondaime (9. September 2008)

ich warte seid sonntag auf meine mail... V_V ich glaub net mehr dran das ich zocken kann


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

yey ..die Beta ist jetzt wohl wirklich "offen" nix eingegeben ...und ab geht die Luzie .. ich bin mal meinen Squigtreiba zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WOHOO, nun patcht er bei mir auch ... ohne eMail, mit meinem Acc von Mai 07 ... xD




Dann bin ich bescheuert.
Kann mal einer genau erklären wie wo was, also LOGIN und PASSWORT ?
Von wo ?

Villeicht bin ich auch zu blöd !


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

jezzt patcht er auch bei mir. Ich habe aber nur 1 Mal PW eingegeben und jezzt 10 min gewartet bis ervon Alleine fanging.. Jezzt hatter vor 10 sec angefangen und bin bei 5%^^


----------



## scidi (9. September 2008)

patcher abbrechen und von vorne anfangen.
meistens klappt es aber beim ersten mal einloggen




Senseless6666 schrieb:


> DirectX9 Neuinstalieren,,
> 
> 
> Ach und können jezzt alle spielen alle schreiben JA es geht und so? Bei mir ist der patch seid 10 minuten bei 0%


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich bescheuert.
> Kann mal einer genau erklären wie wo was, also LOGIN und PASSWORT ?
> Von wo ?
> 
> Villeicht bin ich auch zu blöd !


LOL


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich bescheuert.
> Kann mal einer genau erklären wie wo was, also LOGIN und PASSWORT ?
> Von wo ?
> 
> Villeicht bin ich auch zu blöd !


Na dein acc von Warhammer seite.. Den du vieleicht ja schon hast^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> patcher abbrechen und von vorne anfangen.
> meistens klappt es aber beim ersten mal einloggen


Jo er fingt eben von alleine an bin jezz bei 15% würde auch empfehlen zu warten leute und net die server überlasten das sind sie eh scho..


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Nabraxus schrieb:


> Glaube, die haben den Patch download erstmal für alle freigeschaltet...



Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (9. September 2008)

Ich hab 3 Tage darauf gewartet mich endlich einloggen zu können, dann macht es mir auch nicht viel aus noch ne Stunde in der Warteschleife der Zerstörung zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garanasey (9. September 2008)

So,... ich verfolge das Ganze hier ja nun auch schon seit gestern... hatte mit gegen 22:30Uhr auf der Seite mit dem Geta-Key registriert... Login von der Seite hatte ich Gott sei Dank noch. Nur mit dem Passwort hatte es bei mir gehapert...

Fakt aber ist, dass ich zwischenzeitlich auch ne Runde den Key auf der Seite gespamt hab, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es bei mir ansich rein gar nichts gebracht hat...

Hatte eigentlich auch schon aufgehört zu glauben, dass ich jemals ne Bestätigung krieg, oder dass ich mich (ohne Bestätigungsmail) einloggen könnt.
Also was macht man? >> Man beschäftigt sich anders, also Spore gestartet und ein bisschen meine Galaxie unsicher gemacht... bis... *PING* >> *PING* *PING* ich auf einmal 5 Emails von WAR bekam... 
Scvhnell auf den Desktop um zu gucken. 

Siehe da: 5 Mails. Und in jeder steht drin, dass mein Key bereits registriert wurde und ich den nicht nochmals registrieren kann... 
Nicht lange überlegt und hübsch den Patcher angeschmissen >> BINGO!
Es funzt!

... was ich eigentlich damit ausdrücken wollte ist, dass wir alle noch unsere Möglichkeit erhalten die Beta zu spielen... Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad (Ja ist absichtlich mir "d" geschrieben). :-)

Also lasst den Kopf nicht hängen ... es dauert halt einfach immernoch eeeewig ... 

so long
...


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Na dein acc von Warhammer seite.. Den du vieleicht ja schon hast^^




Hab ich, hier passiert einfach NIX !


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Warteschlange 94 von 414 ;D gerappelt voll die Server ..es sei denn man spielt in Spanien


----------



## Koepi92 (9. September 2008)

Son shit echt hab jetzt seit ner halben stunde den patch fertig und hab immer noch das problem nachdem ich auf spielen klicke das nach 20sec mein pc einfach neustartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Ich bin gerade mehr oder weniger froh, zum Glück habe ich diese Woche auch relativ viel Zeit *Freu*


----------



## Lamboo (9. September 2008)

Nabraxus schrieb:


> Warteschlange 94 von 414 ;D gerappelt voll die Server ..es sei denn man spielt in Spanien


wird zerstörung die neue allianz von wow? hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (9. September 2008)

und ich warte immernoch auf die email -_-
ich hab aus langeweile sogar schon cod 2 durchgespielt...


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Garanasey schrieb:


> So,... ich verfolge das Ganze hier ja nun auch schon seit gestern... hatte mit gegen 22:30Uhr auf der Seite mit dem Geta-Key registriert... Login von der Seite hatte ich Gott sei Dank noch. Nur mit dem Passwort hatte es bei mir gehapert...
> 
> Fakt aber ist, dass ich zwischenzeitlich auch ne Runde den Key auf der Seite gespamt hab, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es bei mir ansich rein gar nichts gebracht hat...
> 
> ...


hab auch 3 Mails bekommen mit dem Selben CD Key bereits Benutz. mal sehn ob es geht.. heißt denn das der patcher geht bei mir das der acc an ist oder können jezzt alle laden und will Goa (wenn ja eig ne halbwegs gute idee) Die zeit mit ner ladezeit überbrücken und einem das gefühl geben das man RDY TO TAKE OF^^ is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=?


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> und ich warte immernoch auf die email -_-
> ich hab aus langeweile sogar schon cod 2 durchgespielt...



Wenn du auf die Code-Aktivierungs-Mail warten solltest, wovon ich stark ausgehe, einfach
wie von vielen hier empfohlen den Patcher zuspammen, bis es endlich klappt.


----------



## Lamboo (9. September 2008)

Lintagard schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Code-Aktivierungs-Mail warten solltest, wovon ich stark ausgehe, einfach
> wie von vielen hier empfohlen den Patcher zuspammen, bis es endlich klappt.


mnan soll den patcher nicht zspammen sondern die code reg. seite ^^


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt schon 30mal angemeldet... nochkeine email -.-


das leben hat keinen sinn mehr...

   |                                      |
  \/                                     \/ diese Signatur drückt meine gedanken aus


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Lamboo schrieb:


> mnan soll den patcher nicht zspammen sondern die code reg. seite ^^



Auch..., mit spammen meine ich hier seine Login-Daten mehrmals eingeben,
bis der Patcher startet :>


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


 ZU welchen Teil gehört diese Meldung?

Langsam blick ich nicht mehr durch !


----------



## Rashnuk (9. September 2008)

JAAAA NE E-MAIL BEKOMMEN!!!!!






Aber ned so wie man denken will ... "Registrationsfehler" oh man was fürn scheiss die erfinden oh man hab schon einen Acc. man was für ne abgefuckte Firma!


----------



## Melyssia (9. September 2008)

ich habe keine bestätigungs mail erhalten, kann jetzt aber mit meinem acc spielen, haben das noch mehr von euch?


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

OMG alter ich hab eine Frage:

Ich habe keinen acc auf der hp
kann ich trozdem einen code registrieren?


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Melyssia schrieb:


> ich habe keine bestätigungs mail erhalten, kann jetzt aber mit meinem acc spielen, haben das noch mehr von euch?



Hast du dir die letzten Seiten durchgelesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassjucken (9. September 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt schon 30mal angemeldet... nochkeine email -.-


geht mir genauso. ich hab die schnauze echt voll... kein bock mehr auf den mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> OMG alter ich hab eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe keinen acc auf der hp
> kann ich trozdem einen code registrieren?




Ja kannst du !


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> JAAAA NE E-MAIL BEKOMMEN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber gut.. Du kriegst komischerweise Sozusagen die erste 3te mail net (die die sagt code erfolgreich) Sondern die nachfolgenden. In denen LOGISCHERWEISE Dein code schon vergeben ist.. Also jeder der ne Regfehler meldung kriegt kann ab jezzt zocken^^ naja vieleicht net jeder vieleicht stimmen manche keys echt net^^


----------



## Melyssia (9. September 2008)

versucht euch bitte mal einzuloggen ins game, bei mir hats vor 10min geklappt. hab bis jetzt noch immer keine mail


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> OMG alter ich hab eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe keinen acc auf der hp
> kann ich trozdem einen code registrieren?


Starte mal Warhammer und geh auf Konto Erstellen.. Dann haste acc und dann kannste betakey eingeben.. ach der der kurz über mir m,einte ja kannste.. Naja ohne acc net aba acc geht eben leicht zu erstellen^^


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

lol ich hab 6 emails bekommen das ich mein Login und PW checken soll aber ich habe 2Buchstaben von meinem code vertauscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 (9. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt schon 30mal angemeldet... nochkeine email -.-
> 
> 
> das leben hat keinen sinn mehr...
> ...



Du bist nicht allein ;(

same here :°[


----------



## Catch (9. September 2008)

nach 10ten mal eingeben einwenig warten ? hab den bestimmt schon 13 alles ausgefüllt aber immer noch keine email

edit:

da gibts ja noch weitere 52 seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Catch schrieb:


> nach 10ten mal eingeben einwenig warten ? hab den bestimmt schon 13 alles ausgefüllt aber immer noch keine email



Man muss nicht auf die Code-Aktivierungs-Mail warten, einfach wie hier so oft
beschrieben den Patcher starten und hoffen, dass er funktioniert.

lG


----------



## DerTodxx (9. September 2008)

ich bin auch schon am verzweifeln , da kann ich noch so oft einloggen am patcher es tut sich einfach nix ......


----------



## mordron (9. September 2008)

hi an alle mir gings wie euch hab ewig gewrtet das ich rein kann in w.a.r  wollte meinen laptop zum fenster raus werfen..... naja hab dann versucht den patch von nen freund zu laden der das glück hatte ne mail zu bekommen ..... hab durch sein loggin gepatcht nachher meine daten eingegeben und nun klapts ich kann ZOOOOCKEN!! also versuchsts mal einfach von nen freund wenn möglich den patch zu ziehen und dann einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

DerTodxx schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon am verzweifeln , da kann ich noch so oft einloggen am patcher es tut sich einfach nix ......



Nicht aufgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bei mir ist die Hoffnung auch relativ schnell verfolgen,
ich hatte auch Zweifel, da die ein oder andere Mail bei mir nicht erschienen ist,
aber dennoch hat es irgendwann zufällig geklappt.

lG


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

System memory is to Low? Wtf bedeutet das. muss ich platz schaffen oder hei´ßt das das mein PC stinkt?^^


----------



## Crozz (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> System memory is to Low? Wtf bedeutet das. muss ich platz schaffen oder hei´ßt das das mein PC stinkt?^^





ich glaube du hast entweder nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher oder........hm.... ich glaube du hast du Wenig Arbeitsspeicher^^


----------



## Nabraxus (9. September 2008)

Bei mir hats auch mit dem Login gefunzt ...keine Email , aber fröhlich in der Warteschlange. Mal sehen, ob der 2. Anlauf funzt. Kanns irgendwie nichtmehr abwarten so 30 Stunden nach Reg ^^


----------



## Lintagard (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> System memory is to Low? Wtf bedeutet das. muss ich platz schaffen oder hei´ßt das das mein PC stinkt?^^



Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn?

lG


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Lintagard schrieb:


> Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn?
> 
> lG


ganz ehrlich? Ich gehör zu den menschen die Ka von ihrem PC haben.. Und hätte allerdings gedacht das für Warhammer mein rechner grad noch reicht - ca 2005er maschine^^

Ich gehe mal davon aus das arbeitsspeicher nix ist wo ich jezzt sagen könnte.. Okey ich lösch mal was und es geht sondern mehr sowas wie.. Toll ab nach Saturn und 300 euro ausgeben..?^^


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? Ich gehör zu den menschen die Ka von ihrem PC haben.. Und hätte allerdings gedacht das für Warhammer mein rechner grad noch reicht - ca 2005er maschine^^
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das arbeitsspeicher nix ist wo ich jezzt sagen könnte.. Okey ich lösch mal was und es geht sondern mehr sowas wie.. Toll ab nach Saturn und 300 euro ausgeben..?^^




Dazu fehlen mir etwas die Worte !


----------



## crazy2308 (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? Ich gehör zu den menschen die Ka von ihrem PC haben.. Und hätte allerdings gedacht das für Warhammer mein rechner grad noch reicht - ca 2005er maschine^^
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das arbeitsspeicher nix ist wo ich jezzt sagen könnte.. Okey ich lösch mal was und es geht sondern mehr sowas wie.. Toll ab nach Saturn und 300 euro ausgeben..?^^



Nee so n Ram kostet wenns hoch kommt 40-50€ für 2 gig bzw. 1 gig ... kommt drauf an wo du kaufst und welche marke ... also so schlimm is das nich


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

man leute kackt auf eure e-mails startet den pc neu und fahr das teil hoch er lädt den patch ohne bestätigung ZOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> man leute kackt auf eure e-mails startet den pc neu und fahr das teil hoch er lädt den patch ohne bestätigung ZOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN




Das klappt aber so ganz sicherlich nicht, es geht einfach nicht !


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

crazy2308 schrieb:


> Nee so n Ram kostet wenns hoch kommt 40-50€ für 2 gig bzw. 1 gig ... kommt drauf an wo du kaufst und welche marke ... also so schlimm is das nich


Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit das jezzt aufe schnelle zu machen? Arbeitsspeicher.. Hm Könnte das gehen wenn ich Prozesse schließe die ich net brauche.. Arbeit klingt ja nach momentan laufende sachen die Kurz gespeichert werden oda so?^^


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxxx
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Diese email habe ich jetzt zum 7ten mal bekommen aber der code stimmt


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> man leute kackt auf eure e-mails startet den pc neu und fahr das teil hoch er lädt den patch ohne bestätigung ZOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN





einfach den mythic patcher starten und einloggen? ohne email bekommen zu haben?


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
> 
> ...


Würdeste uns mal zuhören und net immer nur beschwerden posten und die antworten garnet abwarten würdeste wissen das Du die erste Email net bekommen hast und die 7 weiteren nur heißen das dus eben öfter probiert hast mit einem nicht mehr funzenden code da du ihn schon gebraucht hast..


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> einfach den mythic patcher starten und einloggen? ohne email bekommen zu haben?



ja hbs auch ned geklapt aber er patcht bin auf 95 % es geht schnell und hoffe ich kan zocken habe noch keine e-mail erhalten


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Oh man arbeitsspeicher need...


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

Und wie kann ich jetzt die erste email nochmal bekommen?


----------



## torsol (9. September 2008)

gibt es ne seite wo man den patch laden kann ?`


----------



## Rashnuk (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Das ist aber gut.. Du kriegst komischerweise Sozusagen die erste 3te mail net (die die sagt code erfolgreich) Sondern die nachfolgenden. In denen LOGISCHERWEISE Dein code schon vergeben ist.. Also jeder der ne Regfehler meldung kriegt kann ab jezzt zocken^^ naja vieleicht net jeder vieleicht stimmen manche keys echt net^^



Also ich wünschte das würde gehen aber nein geht leider nicht !
Der Key ist richtig habe ich gewonnen hier beim Buffed Gewinnspiel und es sollte richtig sein und gehen ( hab die Mail so um die 9x )


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

Lol ich hab ne regfehler mail aber kann immernochnich patchn sondern bekomme nen authentifizierungsfehler


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

panic401 schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich jetzt die erste email nochmal bekommen?


wozuß log dich einfach ein oO


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

kann ich nich (authentifizierungsfehler)


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Hmpf ich könnte ja spielen wenn Ich genug Ram hätte...


----------



## DaK (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hmpf ich könnte ja spielen wenn Ich genug Ram hätte...


dan gib mir deine daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

ich bekomm keine email trotz key spamen und ich kann mich auch ned in den patcher einloggen ... das is deprimierend


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hmpf ich könnte ja spielen wenn Ich genug Ram hätte...





kauf dir mehr ram bis zum release und gib die beta daten solange mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> ich bekomm keine email trotz key spamen und ich kann mich auch ned in den patcher einloggen ... das is deprimierend



jo ist bei mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darus Eisenschild (9. September 2008)

huhu... ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das alle schon wissen oder ob es erst jetzt bekannt wird... die haben mir zwar keine email geschickt aber ingame komm ich schon ma... ich nehme an das die Aktivirungsmail vom server verschluckt wurde... ich logte mich ein und schwups im spiel... also versucht euch doch einfach mal einzuloggen...


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. September 2008)

Jezz wollen sie alle meinen key haben.. wow 20 Pns.. nix gibts ich kauf mir morgen ram.. bin halt nua genervt.. hatte gehofft wenn ich alle prozesse schließe geht das..^^


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

hilft alles nichts. ich hoffe morgen is ne mail da und ich kann wenigstens die letzten beta tage das spiel antesten... wenn die die server kapazität erhöhen muss es ja noch leute geben die nach und nach nachkommen... das lässt hoffen


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Jezz wollen sie alle meinen key haben.. wow 20 Pns.. nix gibts ich kauf mir morgen ram.. bin halt nua genervt.. hatte gehofft wenn ich alle prozesse schließe geht das..^^




wie viel ram hast du?


----------



## Rashnuk (9. September 2008)

Klappt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

Ich kann nich in den Patcher einloggen obwohl ich schon eine regg-fehler email bekommen habe (obwohl der Key richtig war)


----------



## Fuga89 (9. September 2008)

Hey, ich hab da mal ne frage....
hab nen accont erstellt code eingegeben alels prima nur ejtzt habe ich 7 mal die anchricht bekommen das der code bereits aktiviert ist aber keinmal einen bestätigungscode erhalten.... versuche mich beim patcher einzuloggen sidn fehlgeschlagen (Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen)....
Weiss so langsam netmehr was ich davon halten soll..... hat jemand von euch en Ahnung was ich tun muss/könnte damit ich mein Problem gelöst bekomme?


----------



## onefuture (9. September 2008)

ich scheiss nun auf das game...


----------



## Gornakosh/Furro (9. September 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab da mal ne frage....
> hab nen accont erstellt code eingegeben alels prima nur ejtzt habe ich 7 mal die anchricht bekommen das der code bereits aktiviert ist aber keinmal einen bestätigungscode erhalten.... versuche mich beim patcher einzuloggen sidn fehlgeschlagen (Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen)....
> Weiss so langsam netmehr was ich davon halten soll..... hat jemand von euch en Ahnung was ich tun muss/könnte damit ich mein Problem gelöst bekomme?



genau das selbe problem bei mir...
help pls !  *am verzweifeln ist*


----------



## Vargon223 (9. September 2008)

Scheiss GOA !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grufmuf (9. September 2008)

also nach 104 anmeldungen noch immer kein bestätigung


----------



## h0bbs (9. September 2008)

habe mich über die exe heute registrieren können aber keine bestätigungsmail dafür bekommen.

nach zig eingaben des keys habe ich nach 30 min 4 mails bekommen das die freischaltung des keys fehlerhaft sei ( login,pw oder key sei falsch )

kann es sein das die " registrierungsserver " noch down oder verzögert sind ? oder bekommt man bei der registrierung des accounts keine mail und nur bei der beta-key eingabe ???

habe auch versucht mich mit den selben daten erneut zu registrieren wo es dann hies benutzername schon vergeben ergo gehe ich davon aus das zumindest mein login/benutzer bei den hoschies im system angelegt ist

???


----------



## Aimshoot (9. September 2008)

was ich gemacht habe ist in den ordner C:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning gehen oder wo er auch immer bei euch gespeichert ist und dann "warpatch" starten und sich anmelden. 
Habe KEINE EMAIL bekommen, habe 3 MAL versucht den Code abzuschicken und dann zu bekommen.
Habe mich angemeldet und es begann einfach zu patchen

versuchts doch auch mal so vielleicht hilfts!


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

kann diese email ja auch heisen das der login bereits vorhanden ist oder so...


----------



## Fuga89 (9. September 2008)

Aimshoot schrieb:


> was ich gemacht habe ist in den ordner C:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning gehen oder wo er auch immer bei euch gespeichert ist und dann "warpatch" starten und sich anmelden.
> Habe KEINE EMAIL bekommen, habe 3 MAL versucht den Code abzuschicken und dann zu bekommen.
> Habe mich angemeldet und es begann einfach zu patchen
> 
> versuchts doch auch mal so vielleicht hilfts!



hmm ne funktioniert nicht, trotzdem danke


----------



## DerTodxx (9. September 2008)

bei mir funktionierts auch noch immer ned , hab lagnsam ehct keinen bock mehr !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (9. September 2008)

Also ich habe auch noch keine Mail bekommen, kann mich aber trotzdem einloggen.

Patcher läuft gerade, bin dann mal weg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equal (9. September 2008)

Ich habe ein anderes Problem. Ich habe eine Vorbesteller Box kann mich aber nicht auf der Seite Registrieren weil es deaktiviert ist.


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

und ein neuer server wurde hinzugefügt....die leute die noch draussen stehen sollten da wohl auch stehen bleiben 

von der war seite:

Steht ihr davor, eure ersten Schritte in WAR zu unternehmen oder sucht ihr nach einem anderen Server, um auch einmal die andere Seite zu sehen? Dann ist Hergig der beste Ort für euch. Wir haben diesen Server gerade geöffnet, um neuen und mehr Spielern der deutschen Gemeinschaft während des offenen Betatests ein Zuhause zu bieten.  

Wie alle Server in der Open Beta folgt Hergig dem Standardregelwerk. 

Hergig ist der Name der Hauptstadt der Erzbaronie Hochland in der Mitte des nördlichen Imperiums.


Gleichzeitig haben wir auf Galrauch und Kemmler die Obergrenze für die Bevölkerung angehoben.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Server!

ich sag mal so
nein ich steck noch im mutterleib fest...die ersten schritte in WAR sind wohl noch weit entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Was interessieren auch die"paar" Leute die nicht zocken, geschweige denn sich anmelden können? Es ist ein neuer Server online- Ist auch viel wichtiger als endlich mal den Mist zum laufen zu bringen oder mal ein paar neue Infos zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

sehen wir es aber mal so....je mehr server umso mehr leute können drauf und umso eher kommen wir vielleicht rein


----------



## panic401 (9. September 2008)

oder sehen wir das nicht so weil die registrierung nich wirklich viel mit nem neuen Gameserver zu tun hat...


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Kelrath schrieb:


> sehen wir es aber mal so....je mehr server umso mehr leute können drauf und umso eher kommen wir vielleicht rein



Das Problem ist nicht der Server sondern der Log-In. Solange ich nicht mal Einloggen und den Patch laden kann ist es mir ziemlich egal wieviele Server es gibt und wieviele Leute da drauf sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTodxx (9. September 2008)

ich verstehs nur nicht warum sich shcon so viele jez pazchen konnten und doch noch ein paar arme seelen über geblieben sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

Kelrath schrieb:


> sehen wir es aber mal so....je mehr server umso mehr leute können drauf und umso eher kommen wir vielleicht rein





jo seh ich auch so... wieso sollten sie die kapazitäten erhöhen wenn nicht nach und nach mehr spieler nachkommen... vllt klappts bei uns ja auch morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arathras (9. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

verfolge den Threat hier schon was länger und wollte mich auch mal zu wort melden.
Will hier jetzt keinen ärgern, im Gegenteil was Hoffnung spenden.
Habe mich das erste mal gestern gegen 17.00 Uhr mit Account und Key angemeldet und seitdem verzweifelt auf die Email gewartet. & Std. nichts. Ok, nochmal das Formular ausgefüllt gestern abend eben gegen 23.00 Uhr. Bis heute ca. 12 Uhr nichts .... dann mal dreist vier fünf mal nochmal Formular ausgefüllt. Nichts.... Jetzt gegen 23.00 Uhr, also ca. 30 Std. nach dem erstmaligen ausfüllen habe ich 5 Emails erhalten, alle mit dem Text nach dem Motto "Login fehlgeschlagen, Key wurde schon benutzt". Ok... mal den Patcher gestartet und siehe da... ER LÄUFT und lädt auf anhieb runter.

Was ich sagen will: Ausdauer zeigen! Irgendwann klappts!
Auch wenn das hier keinem, der immernoch auf die Email wartet wirklich hilft und evtl nochmehr frustriert (wie ichs auch war), aber es gibt Licht am Ende des OpenBeta Tunnels und ja, irgendwer oder irgendwas bearbeitet die Anfragen ;-)


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Skreelog schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Server sondern der Log-In. Solange ich nicht mal Einloggen und den Patch laden kann ist es mir ziemlich egal wieviele Server es gibt und wieviele Leute da drauf sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo einloggen aknn ich leider auch noch nicht


----------



## d1g174l (9. September 2008)

ich hab ne e-mail aber der link dadrin funktioniert nicht alles beschiss ey


----------



## Bear Knuckle (9. September 2008)

Ich weiß im Moment nicht mehr, welche Logindaten ich verwendet habe. Erstmal das und dann krieg ich, trotz jeder Menge Versuche, überhaupt keine E-Mail.

Für mich ist WAR jetzt schon tot und die Bestellung storniert. Sowas hab ich nicht mal bei Vanguard erlebt.

Ich bin ja wenigstens teilweise selbst schuld, da ich meine Logindaten nicht sicher weiß, aber was machen Leute, die noch gar keine hatten? Die Anmeldung ist seit 2 Tagen deaktiviert und in 4 Tagen ist Headstart.

Danke GOA, dass ihr die Nummer vor dem Start geliefert hab, so konnte ich wenigstens noch stornieren. Jetzt such ich bloß noch ne E-Mail-Adresse von dem Verein, damit ich die Stornierungsmail weiterleiten kann, zusammen mit ein paar netten Worten, damit sie wissen, dass sie zumindest einen Käufer verloren haben.

Viel Spaß allen anderen, bei denen es geklappt hat.

bK


----------



## Fuga89 (9. September 2008)

hmm bei mir ists halt genauso gewesen mit den mails, stand auch das selbe drinne nur kann ich immernochnet auf den patcher zugreifen -.-
dabei hab ich die mails vor 23 uhr bekommen :'(


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

also selbst bei mir hat es jetzt geklappt^^
also ihr müsst einfach nur wenn ihr den client gedownloadet habt und einen account auf der seite habt,den client natürlich installieren...
das dauert so ca. 20min.,mehr oder weniger,weiß ich nicht mehr genau
habt ihr das,könnt ihr im anschluss gleich patchen,dazu müsst ihr kurz davor euch mit eurem login und eurem pw einlogen...
der login und das passwort sind genau die daten,die ihr auf der war-europe seite verwendet,also braucht ihr eben dafür einen account...
(für all diejenigen die immer noch keinen haben/machen können tut es mir leid,ich habs früher mit f5 durchgebracht zu registrieren aber man kann ja nicht mal mehr auf den button selber mehr klicken)
seit ihr eingelogt wird automatisch der patcher gestartet,dieser braucht nicht lange,gute 10min.,mehr eig. nicht
so dann könnt ihr auf spielen klicken...wenn nach paar minuten nichts passieren sollte habt ihr direct x9 nicht
den müsst ihr dann runterladen unter folgenden link:
http://directx.softonic.de/
habt ihr ihn runtergeladen und auch installiert,das dauert auch noch mal vielleicht gute 10min.,eher weniger,dann geht ihr noch mal auf euer desktop auf die verknüpfung von vorhin und logt euch wieder ein mit euren daten,dann startet der patcher wieder,aber dies mal bei 100% natürlich...
dann klickt ihr auf spielen...tja und wie der button sagt,seit ihr dann eingelogt und könnt euch für eine seite und einen charakter entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe ich konnte einigen damit helfen,da ich viele probleme angesprochen habe,die mich geärgert haben aber es schließlich doch ganz einfach ist,die ganze sache dauert vielleicht höchstens eine halbe stunde^^

also viel spaß und viel glück beim einlogen!wir sehen uns auf dem schlachtfeld,wo die zerstörung siegen wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

ach ja sry für den doppelpost aber ich möchte dazu anmerken das keine bestätigungsmail für den beta key benötigt wird!!


----------



## Vargon223 (9. September 2008)

Es wäre auch zu viel verlangt das GOA sich mal zu den Problemen äussern würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beta hin oder her.Es ist echt nicht die feine Art sich so gegenüber potenzieler Kunden zu verhalten.


----------



## abysdancer (9. September 2008)

Tjo das leben ist hart ^^ scheisse nur wenns ned beim Code aktivieren nicht weiter geht sondern schon beim regestrieren wie bei mir ^^ da is nix mit x ma ausfüllen weil ja der login usw schon vergeben is und die email ^^ aber zum aktivieren der email kommt man ja nicht weil die scheiss mail nicht kommt -.- 
Als ich noch keinen Key hatte naja wars egal hat man halt einfach keinen aber so .... so hat man einen und kommt einfach nicht weiter WAHHHHH ^^


----------



## Soran (9. September 2008)

komisch,bin drin und das ohne mail.hab einfach mal den client gestartet und es ging.vorhin nochmalls  die mails durchgesehen und 5 mails von denen bekommen das die registrierung nich geht.mal genauer nachgesehen und ich war schon registriert.komisch ist das ich keine 5 registrierungen abgeschickt hab.oder wahrens sogar 6?.kann nich sein.
na zumindest geht das teil jetz.allerdings grafiktechnisch hätt ich doch mehr erwartet.das is net so toll.verdirbt bisschen die stimmung


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

Allein das es nichtmal eine offizielle Anlaufstelle für sowas gibt sagt schon eindeutig etwas aus.
GOA sind und bleiben Totalversager....

Bestätigungsmail für Account bei War.europe -> Code 711 Account gesperrt
Bestätigungsmail für Beta-Key -> Regestrierungsfehler folge dem Link -> Ihre Regestrierung ist nicht abgeschlossen
Einloggen im Patcher -> Authenifiezierung fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Coia (9. September 2008)

wow, nach gefühlten 30 stundne Wartezeit habe ich 2x je 7 Mails bekommen. Key ungültig, Account doppelt und dreifach vergeben. Ich soll das ganze doch noch mal von vorne machen hiess es. Gesagt getan, Link angeklickt, 5 min später Registirerung erfolgreich, Patcher geht...und das Atem beraubend schnell...

Wartet einfach. Es rennt ja eh nix weg. WOW fing ja schliesslich auch nicht besser an^^


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

_
Gerade kam die gute Nachricht, dass jedes Konto, für das ein gültiger Code für die Open Beta eingegeben wurde, jetzt freigeschaltet ist und auf unsere Server zugreifen kann.  

Da unser Mailserver jetzt sehr ausgelastet ist und der Versand langsamer als normal erfolgt, kann es sein, dass ihr noch eine Weile warten müsst, bis eure E-Mail eintrifft. Ihr solltet daher schon jetzt unseren Patcher starten und prüfen, ob ihr Zugang habt.

Sobald die Probleme mit dem Mailserver behoben sind, können wir auch die Kontoerstellung auf unserer Webseite wieder zugänglich machen.

Wir sehen uns auf den Schlachtfeldern!_




irgendwie komme ich mir jetzt verarscht vor


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

klappt nicht wirklich


----------



## DaK (9. September 2008)

Hmm konnte mich jetz auch ohne mail einloggen, allerdings steht die ganze zeit nur dran:  ,,Produktpatch wird gestartet" und nix passiert? hat das noch wer?


----------



## abysdancer (9. September 2008)

Blizzard ..... Hab damals in der closed und in der Open beta gespielt .... und sone scheisse lief da nich ab -.-


----------



## DaK (9. September 2008)

LOOOOOOL jetz start ich den patcher neu dan kann ihc mich wieder nich einloggen oO


----------



## Vargon223 (9. September 2008)

Pistenwolf schrieb:


> _
> Gerade kam die gute Nachricht, dass jedes Konto, für das ein gültiger Code für die Open Beta eingegeben wurde, jetzt freigeschaltet ist und auf unsere Server zugreifen kann.
> 
> Da unser Mailserver jetzt sehr ausgelastet ist und der Versand langsamer als normal erfolgt, *kann es sein, dass ihr noch eine Weile warten müsst*, bis eure E-Mail eintrifft. Ihr solltet daher schon jetzt unseren Patcher starten und prüfen, ob ihr Zugang habt.
> ...




Nah dan bin ich mal gespannt wie lange wir warten müßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dignsag (9. September 2008)

DaK schrieb:


> Hmm konnte mich jetz auch ohne mail einloggen, allerdings steht die ganze zeit nur dran:  ,,Produktpatch wird gestartet" und nix passiert? hat das noch wer?




Es dauert ne weile bis er wirklich anfängt zu patchen.

Habe auch eine Email bekommen ... Registrierung nicht möglich .... aber patchen tut er!


----------



## Pistenwolf (9. September 2008)

abysdancer schrieb:


> Blizzard ..... Hab damals in der closed und in der Open beta gespielt .... und sone scheisse lief da nich ab -.-



stimmt die hatten das Problem mit den authenifizierungsservern erst später glaub bei BC war es sehr krass...


----------



## abysdancer (9. September 2008)

Pistenwolf schrieb:


> _
> Gerade kam die gute Nachricht, dass jedes Konto, für das ein gültiger Code für die Open Beta eingegeben wurde, jetzt freigeschaltet ist und auf unsere Server zugreifen kann.
> 
> Da unser Mailserver jetzt sehr ausgelastet ist und der Versand langsamer als normal erfolgt, kann es sein, dass ihr noch eine Weile warten müsst, bis eure E-Mail eintrifft. Ihr solltet daher schon jetzt unseren Patcher starten und prüfen, ob ihr Zugang habt.
> ...



Ich trau mich wetten das derjenige der das geschrieben hat gegrinst hat unterm schreiben ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

DaK schrieb:


> Hmm konnte mich jetz auch ohne mail einloggen, allerdings steht die ganze zeit nur dran:  ,,Produktpatch wird gestartet" und nix passiert? hat das noch wer?


@Dak,dann hast du wahrscheinlich direct x9 nicht,wie ich auf der vorherigen seite gepostet habe (was wahrscheinlich eh keiner gelesen hat) hab ich den link dazu gepostet...--> http://directx.softonic.de/
lads runter und probiers dann nochmal,sollte es dann nicht klappen weiß ich auch net weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weBster86 (9. September 2008)

DaK schrieb:


> Hmm konnte mich jetz auch ohne mail einloggen, allerdings steht die ganze zeit nur dran:  ,,Produktpatch wird gestartet" und nix passiert? hat das noch wer?



bin eben von der arbeit gekommen und habe mich geärgert das immer noch keine mail da war, dann hab ich versucht mich einzuloggen und tadaaa...es klappt, yes! Imo ist er am patchen, geht sogar ganz fix.


----------



## Hashmallim (9. September 2008)

hmm naja ma kukn obs in 30 h geht^^


----------



## Worack (9. September 2008)

ob die wirklich ALLE mails die noch ausstehen senden? glaub ich eher nicht.
dann würde mein postfach aus allen nähten platzen.

Natürlich hätten die sowas auch vermeiden können wenn es gleich eine bestätigung geben würde ob der key funktioniert und sonst alles stimmt, aber das wäre ja zu einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaK (9. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> @Dak,dann hast du wahrscheinlich direct x9 nicht,wie ich auf der vorherigen seite gepostet habe (was wahrscheinlich eh keiner gelesen hat) hab ich den link dazu gepostet...--> http://directx.softonic.de/
> lads runter und probiers dann nochmal,sollte es dann nicht klappen weiß ich auch net weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok ich lads ma und schau dan, aber im mom komm ich garnichmehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahrscheinlich is jetz auchnoch der anmeldeserver abgekackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelrath (9. September 2008)

Pistenwolf schrieb:


> _
> Gerade kam die gute Nachricht, dass jedes Konto, für das ein gültiger Code für die Open Beta eingegeben wurde, jetzt freigeschaltet ist und auf unsere Server zugreifen kann.
> 
> Da unser Mailserver jetzt sehr ausgelastet ist und der Versand langsamer als normal erfolgt, kann es sein, dass ihr noch eine Weile warten müsst, bis eure E-Mail eintrifft. Ihr solltet daher schon jetzt unseren Patcher starten und prüfen, ob ihr Zugang habt.
> ...



nicht nur du...haha... -.-


----------



## Bersi23 (9. September 2008)

Ich bin schon im RL ein Spätzünder aber jetzt auch noch ingame der letzte nerd der sich einloggen kann ..boah echt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (9. September 2008)

ich find das komisch, wenn wirklich jeder mit nem gültigen key patchen darf, dann frage ich mich was mit mir ist?! hab 7 mails bekommen in dene drin steht dass mein code bereits aktiviert wäre... nur komsich das ich keine bestätigungsmail bekommen habe 0o
und der patcher läuft nicht unter dem vorwand "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen"
toller mist


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2008)

DaK schrieb:


> ok ich lads ma und schau dan, aber im mom komm ich garnichmehr rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann gut sein...in dem fall musst du geduld haben^^aber bist du einmal eingelogt und es läd gescheit,hast du den weg eig schon geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juris (10. September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem.....

Ich habe eine Email erhalten, in der steht dass mein Code nicht registriert werden kann. Als Antwort wenn man auf den Ursachenlink geht, bekomme ich die Nachricht: "Die regestrierung deines Acounts wurde nicht abgeschlossen, bitte überprüfe dein Postfach".............nur ist da nix zu finden.....kommt da noch was? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Worack (10. September 2008)

Juris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe folgendes Problem.....
> 
> Ich habe eine Email erhalten, in der steht dass mein Code nicht registriert werden kann. Als Antwort wenn man auf den Ursachenlink geht, bekomme ich die Nachricht: "Die regestrierung deines Acounts wurde nicht abgeschlossen, bitte überprüfe dein Postfach".............nur ist da nix zu finden.....kommt da noch was? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?



ohne jetzt wirklich die ursache zu kennen: klingt für mich als hättest du nicht den link angeklickt der in der mail ist die man bekommt wenn man sich neu registriert. wenn da wirklich nichts ist, kannst du das natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## bono303 (10. September 2008)

DaK schrieb:


> ok ich lads ma und schau dan, aber im mom komm ich garnichmehr rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gerade kam die gute Nachricht, dass jedes Konto, für das ein gültiger Code für die Open Beta eingegeben wurde, jetzt freigeschaltet ist und auf unsere Server zugreifen kann.

Da unser Mailserver jetzt sehr ausgelastet ist und der Versand langsamer als normal erfolgt, kann es sein, dass ihr noch eine Weile warten müsst, bis eure E-Mail eintrifft. Ihr solltet daher schon jetzt unseren Patcher starten und prüfen, ob ihr Zugang habt.

Sobald die Probleme mit dem Mailserver behoben sind, können wir auch die Kontoerstellung auf unserer Webseite wieder zugänglich machen.

Wir sehen uns auf den Schlachtfeldern!



Ich verwette meinen dicken Popo das sobald die Regestrierung wieder aktieviert wird bei GOA die Sicherungen durchbrennen.

Wer anderer Meinung ist kann gerne weitere Körperteile einsetzen.


----------



## Juris (10. September 2008)

Also ich habe mich schon vor Wochen auf der GOA - Seite registriert und wollte jetzt lediglich meinen Beta Acount freischalten mit dem Code aus der PCE. Habe jedoch seit damals von GOA keine Email erhalten bis auf diese.....


----------



## Worack (10. September 2008)

Juris schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich schon vor Wochen auf der GOA - Seite registriert und wollte jetzt lediglich meinen Beta Acount freischalten mit dem Code aus der PCE. Habe jedoch seit damals von GOA keine Email erhalten bis auf diese.....



Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das damals schon nicht mit der registrierung funktioniert hätte, nicht alle Probleme sind auf überlastung zurückzuführen, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Juris (10. September 2008)

Worack schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das damals schon nicht mit der registrierung funktioniert hätte, nicht alle Probleme sind auf überlastung zurückzuführen, wie mir scheint.




Doch hat es, konnt mich ja auch immer mit meinem login und pw anmelden.


----------



## amon101x (10. September 2008)

bei mir hats auch geklappt patch bei 26% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

ICh habe zwar immer noch kiene Mail, aber seit gestern NAchmittag 16:30h konnte ich spielen. *freu*


----------



## Skreelog (10. September 2008)

Ich hab mittlerweile 25 Mails bekommen dass meine Reg nicht geklappt hat. 
Und ich kann mich auch weiterhin nicht im Spiel einloggen, vom patchen ganz zu schweigen.

Bekommt man da jetzt endlich mal ne Meldung von den Verantwortlichen oder geht denen das mittlerweile am A.... vorbei da der Großteil ja anscheinend spielen kann?


----------



## philipp14494 (10. September 2008)

Problem: Ich habe 10 Mails bekommen wo drinnen steht das dieser Key bereits aktiviert wurde!

Details: Key ist von fileplay und ich habe keine Mail bekommen in der steht das es erfolgreich war.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## d3nn!X (10. September 2008)

hab auch mein postfach voll mit den ganzen mails "registrierungsproblem" drinn steht dass was mit dem login oder pw nicht klappt .. obwohl beides richtig war. Patchen kann ich natürlich auch nicht . Super !


----------



## lafina (10. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Problem: Ich habe 10 Mails bekommen wo drinnen steht das dieser Key bereits aktiviert wurde!
> 
> Details: Key ist von fileplay und ich habe keine Mail bekommen in der steht das es erfolgreich war.
> 
> Hat da jemand eine Idee?



hm, also meiner ist auch von fileplay, ich bekam zwar auch keine bestätigungsemail hab mich aber einfach mal zum testen eingeloggt und es hat geklappt, konnte patch ziehen und spielen, ca 10 min. nach eingabe des codes


----------



## d3nn!X (10. September 2008)

weiss jemand ob man aktuell sein PW irgendwie ändern kann?


----------



## Tydlig (10. September 2008)

Ich habe gestern eine Email bekommen, dass mein Key nicht registriert wurde, weil mein Passwort falsch war.
Abends habe ich einfach trotzdem den Patcher gestartet und einfach mein Passwörter durchprobiert. Nach 3x probieren muss man den Patcher neustarten. Irgendwann hatte ich das Passwort und der Patch lief. 
Heute morgen kamen jetzt 10 weitere Emails, dass mein Code nicht registriert wurde - dabei habe ich gestern schon 3h gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Boah ... macht euch 'n Bier auf und wartet ab.
Kümmert euch um eure Kinder, räumt mal die durch die ganzen MMORPGs völlig vergessene und versiffte Bude auf und geht duschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Ich habe heute Morgen auch 7-8 Mails erhalten, dass mein Betakey (von Buffed) fehlerhaft war. Langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr, vor allem lohnt es sich schon gar nicht mehr, da die Beta am Samstag schon wieder endet.


----------



## HappyChaos (10. September 2008)

Tydlig schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern eine Email bekommen, dass mein Key nicht registriert wurde, weil mein Passwort falsch war.
> Abends habe ich einfach trotzdem den Patcher gestartet und einfach mein Passwörter durchprobiert. Nach 3x probieren muss man den Patcher neustarten. Irgendwann hatte ich das Passwort und der Patch lief.
> Heute morgen kamen jetzt 10 weitere Emails, dass mein Code nicht registriert wurde - dabei habe ich gestern schon 3h gespielt
> 
> ...


jep war bei mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab heute morgen auf einmal 8 mails von dem code erhalten-registrierungsproblem natürlich...dabei hab ich gestern ja auch bereits gezockt xD
die sind so verplant,das is unglaublich-_-


----------



## Kelrath (10. September 2008)

jup auch ne menge problem mails bekommen und kann immer noch nciht spielen sehr schade


----------



## Gerdalf (10. September 2008)

bei mir fehlt eine datei ...WAR.exe dll oder sowas und ich wurde aufgefordert nue zu installieren...nach 3tem anlauf komts immernoch^^ mein client is von fileplay.Is dieser unvolständig?


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> weiss jemand ob man aktuell sein PW irgendwie ändern kann?


Jegliche Accountverwaltungsdinge sind momentan deaktiviert.


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Problem: Ich habe 10 Mails bekommen wo drinnen steht das dieser Key bereits aktiviert wurde!
> 
> Details: Key ist von fileplay und ich habe keine Mail bekommen in der steht das es erfolgreich war.
> 
> Hat da jemand eine Idee?


Und du kannst di immer noch nicht einloggen? Bei mir war es nämlich auch so, das mein Key von mir aktiviert wurde, ich keine Mail bekommen habe, aber die Meldungen beam, das der Key bereits aktiviert wurde.


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

Gerdalf schrieb:


> bei mir fehlt eine datei ...WAR.exe dll oder sowas und ich wurde aufgefordert nue zu installieren...nach 3tem anlauf komts immernoch^^ mein client is von fileplay.Is dieser unvolständig?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber vielleicht hilft ja der Link:  

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59664


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Anscheinend geht es jetzt bei mir. Zumindest ist der Patchvorgang eben gestartet. Schauen wir mal,ob das noch etwas wird.

Edit: Ok, es geht doch nicht. Dann eben zurück zu WoW und in 4 Wochen nochmal schauen, wie sich WAR entwickelt hat.


----------



## Spunky25 (10. September 2008)

ca 20 mal (gefühlte 100x) den code eingegeben aber keine mail bekommen!
soll ich evtl noch paarmal machen oder abwarten? Würde gern den patch heute nacht noch laden^^


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

So.. warte jetzt mit vier Accounts auf die Mail - ohne die mail lädt der Patch bei mir nicht.

Irgendwelche Tricks beim Code eingeben?


----------



## Darkgaara (11. September 2008)

so ich hab jetzt auch mal meine Bestätigungsmail bekommen.
Nur wenn ich den Link anklicke,dann kommt bei mir auf der WAR Seite ein "error 711"

Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## Spunky25 (11. September 2008)

Also ich kann mich mit meinem geregten, nicht bestätigten beta key account auch nicht anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch mit den 4 erstellten accounts die ich auf der warhammer seite gemacht hab tut sich nichts! das müsste ja eig heissen dass wenn mein acc bestätigt werden würde ich wohl weiterhin nicht einloggen könnte. der patcher muss doch irgendwie verbuggt sein anderst kann ichs mir nicht erklären!
auch den beta key hab ich wie empfohlen schon ca 20x registriert aber ich bekomme keine bestätigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ne gmx adresse und auf freenet hab ichs auch probiert weiss nicht mehr weiter scheint wohl sinnlos zu sein^^
würde auch gern mal die news auf der warhammer seite lesen aber die news werden ned angezeigt vermutlich ausgelaste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab das game auch 1x neu installiert ändert aber nix *heul*

HAT EVTL NOCH JEMAND NEN TIPP/RAT?^^


----------

